# Exodus (Pathfinder)



## Ichypa (Apr 13, 2014)

_At the far western border of what once was a great empire, lies the Golden Sea, a vast savannah stretching for thousands of miles in every direction. At its center lies Marzon, the world's last true city, the hub of a dozens of towns and villages.

It won't last much longer.

From the east, comes the omnipresent threat of the gnolls, destroying and devouring all in their path. At their backs is the Boneyard, the continent-spanning swath of devastation only inhabited by scavengers who feed off each other's corpses. For a long time, the armies of Marzon have managed to keep the knoll threat at bay, while the Boneyard inched further west. Soon the gnolls will make their final push, and defending Marzon will no longer be possible.

The people of Marzon have prepared to flee further west. There, rising abruptly from the Golden Sea like a mountain range, is the Forest. Ancient beyond reckoning, with trees that can grow miles high and tremendous beasts that lurk beneath their branches. In order to survive, the people of Marzon must  enter the forest, combat its threats, and create a new, stronger home._


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

Gathered in front of the temple of Mutharan at the center of the city of Marzon was an enormous crowd, men and women all armed to the teeth, awaiting the words of their king.

Finally, a tall man rode out onto the steps of the temple, sitting astride an enormous white lion.
"My people!" cried Sundia the Lion, king of Marzon, "you have gathered here from all over the kingdom at my command, and for this I thank you. There is little time to waste, so I will not mince words: the gnolls of the Boneyard are closing in. If the battle lines get any closer, defending Marzon will no long be possible. This will be our final battle against the gnolls! We must win or die trying, for if we lose we lose everything! People of Marzon! To war!"
The crowd, made up of every citizen of Marzon and its surrounding towns that could swing a sword or chant a spell, roared with approval.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Marhorn Blacksun smiled inwardly, beneath the thin veneer of horror there was an undeniable profit to be found in war, a profit Marhorn intended to have a great many shares of.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

As the king's speech wound down, the officers moved through the crowd, handing the conscripts strips of cloth that designated their assigned division. Master Chief Seagert Second Class Gillihan grumpily wove his way through the unwashed masses, his thought dark. 
_We're all going to die, aren't we?_ he thought. _Even with theta scheme the priests are cooking up, there's no way we can win. Dancing Man preserve us._ Suddenly, he spotted a nice piece of ass. Tall, with long, black hair that he wanted to tear out of it braid and run his fingers through, even without seeing her face Gillihan knew she would be a looker.
"Hello, there." he said, sauntering up. "What's a pretty thing like you doing at the muster?" The …woman turned around, and Gillihan hand to do some mental backtracking. Up close and face-to-face he looked a lot more masculine than expected. She smirked at Gillihan, and wordlessly held out his hand , waiting for her designation. Gillihan gave him her strip of cloth - bolt of crimson with the design of a chimera on it - and walked away before things could get … awkward. Those eyes, pitch black with shimmering gold irises, were just unnerving.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

Marshal Greves was handing out designations when he happened upon an unusual sight - a trio of people playing music. 
_I suppose even performers can wield a weapon_ he thought with a chuckle, and handled them their designations. The one name Joshua receive a chimera of crimson, and the other two a sea serpent on black and a swan on green respectively.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Joshua was sitting on the floor before the King started his speech, checking his kit. _Let's see here; most of this I should keep, some I could pawn off for some easy gold to some sap._ He takes the intsrument, a fiddle and bow, into his hands, tuning it. _Been a while since I've touched one of these. Probably should practice later, though..._ He gets up around the e d of said King's speech. He simply smirked. _Seems like this could be profitable. And if it wasn't...

Well, it would make for a good story._ He stared practicing his musical skills, and was still adequate in it. _Not my best, but not bad..._ He walks up to two other performers and joins them.

He puts away the crimson seal he had gotten and returned to playing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> As the king's speech wound down, the officers moved through the crowd, handing the conscripts strips of cloth that designated their assigned division. Master Chief Seagert Second Class Gillihan grumpily wove his way through the unwashed masses, his thought dark.
> _We're all going to die, aren't we?_ he thought. _Even with theta scheme the priests are cooking up, there's no way we can win. Dancing Man preserve us._ Suddenly, he spotted a nice piece of ass. Tall, with long, black hair that he wanted to tear out of it braid and run his fingers through, even without seeing her face Gillihan knew she would be a looker.
> "Hello, there." he said, sauntering up. "What's a pretty thing like you doing at the muster?" The ?woman turned around, and Gillihan hand to do some mental backtracking. Up close and face-to-face he looked a lot more masculine than expected. She smirked at Gillihan, and wordlessly held out his hand , waiting for her designation. Gillihan gave him her strip of cloth - bolt of crimson with the design of a chimera on it - and walked away before things could get ? awkward. Those eyes, pitch black with shimmering gold irises, were just unnerving.



As Marhorn watched gilihan walk away an amusing thought came to mind.

> Marhorn casts ghost sounds
*In the faintest of whispers gilihan hears a sexual moan in his right ear*
Should he look back he will see Marhorn stretching "innocently"


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua was sitting on the floor before the King started his speech, checking his kit. _Let's see here; most of this, I should keep, some I could pawn off for some easy gold to some sap._ He takes the intsrument, a fiddle and bow, into his hands, tuning it. _Been a while since I've touched one of these. Probably should practice later, though..._ He gets up around the e d of said King's speech. He simply smirked. _Seems like this could be profitable. And if it wasn't...
> 
> Well, it would make for a good story._ He stared practicing his musical skills, and was still adequate in it. _Not my best, but not bad..._ He walks up to two other performers and joins them.
> 
> He puts away the crimson seal he had gotten and returned to playing.



"Dude, like, how are you so calm?" one of the other bards, who wore bight, multi-colored clothing and smell faintly of burning plants, asked Joshua. "You heard the big man, if we lose then we're all going to die! The Dancing Man will play his last, and it'll be the end of everything! Game over man! Game over!" He scratched himself furiously, and the second bard had to deflect a few stray lice with her drums.



Zhen Chan said:


> As Marhorn watched gilihan walk away an amusing thought came to mind.
> 
> > Marhorn casts ghost sounds
> *In the faintest of whispers gilihan hears a sexual moan in his right ear*
> Should he look back he will see Marhorn stretching "innocently"



Gillihan shuddered and began walking away faster.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Dude, like, how are you so calm?" one of the other bards, who wore bight, multi-colored clothing and smell faintly of burning plants, asked Joshua. "You heard the big man, if we lose then we're all going to die! The Dancing Man will play his last, and it'll be the end of everything! Game over man! Game over!" He scratched himself furiously, and the second bard had to deflect a few stray lice with her drums.



Joshua dodges incoming lice and sighs. "Snark and positive thinking keep my mind off of the danger. Performing helps calm my nerves as well. You should try it," he says before kicking away lice at his feet. "And maybe work on your hygiene to get rid of your little friends." He resumes playing.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Marhorn looked around for the dumbest sword swinging brute around. There was networking to be done.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua dodges incoming lice and sighs. "Snark and positive thinking keep my mind off of the danger. Performing helps calm my nerves as well. You should try it," he says before kicking away lice at his feet. "And maybe work on your hygiene to get rid of your little friends." He resumes playing.



"Whaaat? And ruin my bond with the earth? I can't do that!"



Zhen Chan said:


> Marhorn looked around for the dumbest sword swinging brute around. There was networking to be done.



Marhorn spotted a hulking, 7'5" half-orc with a equally enormous broadsword strapped to his back. The way he war his helmet made his head appear lopsided, and he seemed to be staring blankly into the distance at the moment.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Marhorn spotted a hulking, 7'5" half-orc with a equally enormous broadsword strapped to his back. The way he war his helmet made his head appear lopsided, and he seemed to be staring blankly into the distance at the moment.



Marhorn smiled *beautiful* Marhorn strode confidentially in front of the large half orc 
*Bluff* "HERE HERE! I am Lord Marhorn, state your name and be known!" *Bluff*

While bluffing Marhorn casts Ghosts sounds. Gasps of admiration come from various nearby spots.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Whaaat? And ruin my bond with the earth? I can't do that!"



"Sure, fine. Just try some outlet to calm down. Fear and panic are pretty much death sentences in a fight." He focuses on his violin playing once more, before looking around at the other participants.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Marhorn smiled *beautiful* Marhorn strode confidentially in front of the large half orc
> *Bluff* "HERE HERE! I am Lord Marhorn, state your name and be known!" *Bluff*
> 
> While bluffing Marhorn casts Ghosts sounds. Gasps of admiration come from various nearby spots.



The half-orc continued staring into the distance for a moment before blinking and glancing down at Marhorn.
"Oh, my, I do apologize my good gentleman. I was most absorbed into my meditations on the our glorious monarch's pre-altercation inspiratory monologue, an so I did not glean the subject of your statement. Might I seek you indulgence for a small favor and reiterate you pronouncement?"



P-X 12 said:


> "Sure, fine. Just try some outlet to calm down. Fear and panic are pretty much death sentences in a fight." He focuses on his violin playing once more, before looking around at the other participants.



"AAAAAAAAH!!!" the man said rolling around on the ground and frothing at the mouth. Two soldier with the sea serpent on black badge, the same as the screaming man, came and dragged the poor bard off. Joshua noticed that people were forming up around six different flags bearing the same designs as the badges, or were being dragged to their proper place if they were two slow.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "AAAAAAAAH!!!" the man said rolling around on the ground and frothing at the mouth. Two soldier with the sea serpent on black badge, the same as the screaming man, came and dragged the poor bard off. Joshua noticed that people were forming up around six different flags bearing the same designs as the badges, or were being dragged to their proper place if they were two slow.



_Well, that's a good a sign as any to start moving to position._ "Well, it's been a pleasure," Joshua said as he put away his instrument. "But I should be going now. I wish you good luck in your future endeavors." He said and walked towards the crimson chimera group.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The half-orc continued staring into the distance for a moment before blinking and glancing down at Marhorn.
> "Oh, my, I do apologize my good gentleman. I was most absorbed into my meditations on the our glorious monarch's pre-altercation inspiratory monologue, an so I did not glean the subject of your statement. Might I seek you indulgence for a small favor and reiterate you pronouncement?"



*activate silver tongue* *Bluff check*

"I say again, I am Lord Marhorn. I am seeking hedge knight for my employ, state your name and be known to me!"


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *activate silver tongue* *Bluff check*
> 
> "I say again, I am Lord Marhorn. I am seeking hedge knight for my employ, state your name and be known to me!"



"Ah! Forgive me my lord!" the half-orc said with a hasty bow. "I apologize for my rudeness. I apologize again, for I must turn down your offer: I serve another. But I see that you will be leading in the army of Lord Cenas," he said, gesturing at Marhorn's badge, "I too, will be serving there with my master. Should he not otherwise need my services, I beg you, feel free to call upon my services. Seek out Tardoc if you have need of me." With another bow, Tardoc walked over to the crimson chimera banner.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2014)

*Hmm, to be continued*

Marhorn walked over to the chimera flag, golden irises scanning the motley crew


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

Beneath the banner, stood a tall, platinum blonde elf, were the same colors and emblem as those on the banner.
"Listen up, you low born pieces of crap." he began, "I would rather kill you myself than fight next to you , but unfortunately we need each other, so I'll make you a deal: I'll command this division in a manner that will keep as many of you alive as possible and in exchange you do exactly as I say, and more importantly, do _not_ fuck this up. Questions? No? Moving on then." The elf began striding back and forth up on his raised platform. "I am Lord Cenas, and I was the master of the Silver Creek back before the gnolls destroyed the Elven Kingdoms. I am still alive despite them because I was willing to do what it took to beat them back. If you haven't got that backbone, then report to the vanguard, where you can at least do some good as cannon fodder." He stopped pacing.
"We're all probably going to die. But don't despair. I can't tell you the details, but even if we fall, plans are in place to ensure Marzon survive, even if just in spirit. Pray that the priest's  prayers will reach the gods. That's all, so everyone who has something to ride, get on, if not, get a spot on a cart. his division will be assaulting the left flank of the knoll horde, and we move out _now!_"


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 22, 2014)

_Well, that was...not exactly comforting. Ah well, time to move._ Joshua heads towards the carts.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Malhorn casts mount and hop astride the summoned light riding horse


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

And so the six armies set off. Red chimera, green swan, black sea serpent, silver baboon, and the golden lion of King Sundia's personal forces, rode forth to face the gnolls. Behind the other five trailed the sixth army, bearing the banner of a black sunburst on an orange field.



P-X 12 said:


> _Well, that was...not exactly comforting. Ah well, time to move._ Joshua heads towards the carts.



Joshua rides squished to the side of the cart, since most of the space was taken up by a cloth covered shape in the center. The other grim looking humanoids in the cart were giving him looks like they would rend him limb from limb if he touched it. All of them wore the black sunburst.



Zhen Chan said:


> Malhorn casts mount and hop astride the summoned light riding horse



Malhorn rode along, when suddenly a messenger accosted him. "Greetings my?lord?" he said. "I come with a message from one Tardoc. Would you like to hear it?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Malhorn rode along, when suddenly a messenger accosted him. "Greetings my?lord?" he said. "I come with a message from one Tardoc. Would you like to hear it?"



" Greetings messenger, do tell."


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Joshua rides squished to the side of the cart, since most of the space was taken up by a cloth covered shape in the center. The other grim looking humanoids in the cart were giving him looks like they would rend him limb from limb if he touched it. All of them wore the black sunburst.



_...I feel like I've gotten onto the wrong cart._

Joshua simply looks away from either the passengers and cloth, facing his head to the side of the cart.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> " Greetings messenger, do tell."



"On the behalf of his master, Lord Thransfar, sir Tardoc wishes to extend an invitation to you, Lord Marhorn, to dine with them this evening, so that they might discuss an alliance with such a powerful lord as yourself. Do you wish to reply?"



P-X 12 said:


> _...I feel like I've gotten onto the wrong cart._
> 
> Joshua simply looks away from either the passengers and cloth, facing his head to the side of the cart.



The cart hit a sudden bump. The object shook, and everyone on the cart save Joshua flinched. They slowly relaxed once nothing happened.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The cart hit a sudden bump. The object shook, and everyone on the cart save Joshua flinched. They slowly relaxed once nothing happened.



_...

Yep, definitely went on the wrong cart._ Joshua pretends not to notice, all the while  cursing himself in his head for not picking a different cart to ride on.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _...
> 
> Yep, definitely went on the wrong cart._ Joshua pretends not to notice, all the while  cursing himself in his head for not picking a different cart to ride on.



"Oi, musicman! Play us a song!" one of the other cart rider called.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 22, 2014)

_First piercing eyes, now demands? Next thing you know, they'll be asking me for other crap. Eh, fuck it. I needed something to distract me anyways._ Joshua sighed and pulled out his violin and started to play, making sure not to clash with the...thing next to him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "On the behalf of his master, Lord Thransfar, sir Tardoc wishes to extend an invitation to you, Lord Marhorn, to dine with them this evening, so that they might discuss an alliance with such a powerful lord as yourself. Do you wish to reply?"



"Inform Sir Tardoc and Lord Thransfar that I would be delighted, however the meal in question must be first roasted over the corpses of immolated gnolls." Malhorn responds deliberately.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 22, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Inform Sir Tardoc and Lord Thransfar that I would be delighted, however the meal in question must be first roasted over the corpses of immolated gnolls." Malhorn responds deliberately.



The messenger blanched a little. "I will convey your message. In the case that you accepted their offer, I was told to further inform you that they will be awaiting your arrival an hour after sundown, in the Burgandy Tent. You can't miss it." He road off as fast as he could.



P-X 12 said:


> _First piercing eyes, now demands? Next thing you know, they'll be asking me for other crap. Eh, fuck it. I needed something to distract me anyways._ Joshua sighed and pulled out his violin and started to play, making sure not to clash with the...thing next to him.



Within minutes the was rowdy singing throughout the entire wagon train, though there was a conspicuous lack of alcohol.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 23, 2014)

It is now one hour and sundown. The army has stopped for the night, in preparation for the battle tomorrow.

Malhorn sees a rather enormous tent of the color burgundy has been set up.
Joshua was kicked off to the carts for the night and now has to figure out what to do now.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 24, 2014)

Joshua looks towards his surroundings, trying to find someone within his own group.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 24, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua looks towards his surroundings, trying to find someone within his own group.



After wandering aimlessly for a bit, Joshua spots another bard, who he isn't that familiar with, but still recognizes. Who could forget than guitar, with its odd number of strings and the unnerving stains?


----------



## manidk (Apr 24, 2014)

The "bard" stares at Joshua with thinly-veiled hate, both inviting and shunning conversation.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 25, 2014)

Joshua looks at the "bard" in front of him.In particular, the guitar on his person caught his eye, specifically the stains on it. 

_I'm gonna be running into guys like this all the time, aren't I?_ He catches the man's glare for a bit before shifting away, going back between the guitar and the man. After a brief moment, he decides to attempt to start some conversation. "So, what group are you a part of? You part of mine?" Joshua takes out  and shows his crimson chimera insignia.


----------



## manidk (Apr 25, 2014)

Jeff sets his guitar on his lap and begins playing a violent tune, power chords flaring.

As he bursts into a brilliant, classically-influenced solo, he locks eyes with Joshua, continuing to shred with righteous fury.  Jeff's callouses grow callouses, and his hands begin to smoke.  As he plays the final notes of the song, Joshua can almost swear he hears drums in the background.

The song finishes and Jeff grunts while scratching himself, still staring at Joshua.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 25, 2014)

_Well , that was...peculiar.

And where did those drums come from? Whatever, I'll try to find out later._ 

"Anyways, I didn't catch your name."


----------



## manidk (Apr 25, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Well , that was...peculiar.
> 
> And where did those drums come from? Whatever, I'll try to find out later._
> 
> "Anyways, I didn't catch your name."



A single, grunt-like syllable escapes the Bardbarian's lips.

"Jeff."


----------



## manidk (Apr 26, 2014)

Jeff starts to feel very uncomfortable, since Joshua has been staring at him for what feels like about 30 hours now.

He chooses to express that by farting.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> It is now one hour and sundown. The army has stopped for the night, in preparation for the battle tomorrow.
> 
> Malhorn sees a rather enormous tent of the color burgundy has been set up.
> Joshua was kicked off to the carts for the night and now has to figure out what to do now.



*Malhorn debates entering the tent internally*

*spot check*


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 27, 2014)

manidk said:


> Jeff starts to feel very uncomfortable, since Joshua has been staring at him for what feels like about 30 hours now.
> 
> He chooses to express that by farting.



Joshua looks at him and finally says "Well, anyways Jeff, I think we should probably ready ourselves for the coming days. Can't be too prepared for this battle." Joshua sits down a bit away and starts practicing some of his songs.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Malhorn debates entering the tent internally*
> 
> *spot check*


*the kids call it perception these days, it combines spot and listen*

Marhorn sees nothing threatening about the tent, save for a pair of guards at the entrance, one with an unsheathed great sword while the other had his greataxe slung behind his back. Light leaks out from behind the tent flaps, and succulent aroma waft out with it.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 27, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua looks at him and finally says "Well, anyways Jeff, I think we should probably ready ourselves for the coming days. Can't be too prepared for this battle." Joshua sits down a bit away and starts practicing some of his songs.



As Joshua begins to play, Jeff feels the music of a proper bard echo through in his ears, filling him with jealous, bitter ire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> *the kids call it perception these days, it combines spot and listen*
> 
> Marhorn sees nothing threatening about the tent, save for a pair of guards at the entrance, one with an unsheathed great sword while the other had his greataxe slung behind his back. Light leaks out from behind the tent flaps, and succulent aroma waft out with it.



*fuck the kids, I'm old school ,yo*

*Marhorn casts detect magic*


----------



## manidk (Apr 27, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua looks at him and finally says "Well, anyways Jeff, I think we should probably ready ourselves for the coming days. Can't be too prepared for this battle." Joshua sits down a bit away and starts practicing some of his songs.





Ichypa said:


> As Joshua begins to play, Jeff feels the music of a proper bard echo through in his ears, filling him with jealous, bitter ire.



Jeff's rage throws him into another tune, this one a somewhat mournful Power Ballad.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 27, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *fuck the kids, I'm old school ,yo*
> 
> *Marhorn casts detect magic*



Marhorn detects a half dozen or so dim transmutation auras scattered here and there across the front of the tent, and a faint magic aura coming from the spell book of a wizard walking past him, but that's all.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 28, 2014)

Joshua hears the music from Jeff. _It sounds...quite a bit angry. I don't think I've ever heard something quite like that._ Joshua then stops practicing and walks back over towards Jeff. "Say, that's an interesting choice of music," he starts. "Mind if I ask where you learned how to play?"


----------



## manidk (Apr 28, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua hears the music from Jeff. _It sounds...quite a bit angry. I don't think I've ever heard something quite like that._ Joshua then stops practicing and walks back over towards Jeff. "Say, that's an interesting choice of music," he starts. "Mind if I ask where you learned how to play?"



Jeff finishes his song and grunts.

"It music of Jeff's people, live on through Jeff.  Jeff alone now.  Jeff go to R.J. Dio College of Bardiness."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> *the kids call it perception these days, it combines spot and listen*
> 
> Marhorn sees nothing threatening about the tent, save for a pair of guards at the entrance, one with an unsheathed great sword while the other had his greataxe slung behind his back. Light leaks out from behind the tent flaps, and succulent aroma waft out with it.



The man with a greataxe addresses Marhorn.
"You stare. What want?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The man with a greataxe addresses Marhorn.
> "You stare. What want?"



"Everything."




Ichypa said:


> Marhorn detects a half dozen or so dim transmutation auras scattered here and there across the front of the tent, and a faint magic aura coming from the spell book of a wizard walking past him, but that's all.



*enter tent*


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Everything."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The other guy holds up his hand.
"Hold on, Thronkgar, I think this is the guy the boss told us to expect. Let him through."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The other guy holds up his hand.
> "Hold on, Thronkgar, I think this is the guy the boss told us to expect. Let him through."



"He look trouble."
Thronkgar loosens up and gets out of the way
"But it boss. Go on."


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 28, 2014)

Inside the tent, a long table had been set up. Every inch of its polished mahogany surface was covered in food. Bananas, steaks, whole hogs, fried cabbage heads, you name it, it was on the table. Candlesticks ran down the center of the table, and discreet lamps floated around the the tent, giving everything a rosy glow. All in all it seemed like a very warm and comfortable place.
"Ah, you must be Marhorn! Welcome! I must admit, I was growing worried that that you wouldn't make it!" At the far end of the table sat a man man with gold embroider robes the same color as the tent. Tardoc was sitting on his left. Most of the chairs at the table seemed to be taken up by higher ranking servants, but the there was some distance between them and where the host sat -- for the privacy of important guests, most likely.
"Come, come! Take a seat with us, and dine on this most splendid last meal. If you haven't guessed, I am the one and only Lord Thransfar." The burgundy clad man said. Long silver hair that glinted metallically in the lamplight was bound behind his head in thread braids which were further braided together. His eyes were pale, so pale that the iris's barely stood out from the whites. Thransfar walked over to Marhorn and guided him over to the seat on his right.
"If I might be so bold, I have been look forward to this meal all day. It has been a long, long time since I've had such…pleasant conversation." Thransfar said. He bowed over Marhorn's hand and gave his fingers a kiss, before taking a seat, a grin on his face.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Inside the tent, a long table had been set up. Every inch of its polished mahogany surface was covered in food. Bananas, steaks, whole hogs, fried cabbage heads, you name it, it was on the table. Candlesticks ran down the center of the table, and discreet lamps floated around the the tent, giving everything a rosy glow. All in all it seemed like a very warm and comfortable place.
> "Ah, you must be Marhorn! Welcome! I must admit, I was growing worried that that you wouldn't make it!" At the far end of the table sat a man man with gold embroider robes the same color as the tent. Tardoc was sitting on his left. Most of the chairs at the table seemed to be taken up by higher ranking servants, but the there was some distance between them and where the host sat -- for the privacy of important guests, most likely.
> "Come, come! Take a seat with us, and dine on this most splendid last meal. If you haven't guessed, I am the one and only Lord Thransfar." The burgundy clad man said. Long silver hair that glinted metallically in the lamplight was bound behind his head in thread braids which were further braided together. His eyes were pale, so pale that the iris's barely stood out from the whites. Thransfar walked over to Marhorn and guided him over to the seat on his right.
> "If I might be so bold, I have been look forward to this meal all day. It has been a long, long time since I've had such?pleasant conversation." Thransfar said. He bowed over Marhorn's hand and gave his fingers a kiss, before taking a seat, a grin on his face.


Marhorn smiles politely
*sense motive check*


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 28, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "He look trouble."
> Thronkgar loosens up and gets out of the way
> "But it boss. Go on."



A servant stuck his head out of the tent.
"Lord Thransfar said that you two have leave to go enjoy yourselves if you want once the next shift arrives, and you are also welcome to join the feast if you'd like. Ah, there they are now." he said, as two knew guards walked over to take over guarding the entrance of the tent.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Marhorn smiles politely
> *sense motive check*



Marhorn can sense that Thransfar is actually intrigued by him for the reasons stated in the invitation, but most he gets the feeling that The Thirst Is Real.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Marhorn can sense that Thransfar is actually intrigued by him for the reasons stated in the invitation, but most he gets the feeling that The Thirst Is Real.



*Zawa Zawa Zawa*

"Lord Thransfar! The pleasure is mine, although you know what they say about pleasure, it is contagious. Now what can I do for you on this most auspicious of occasions? Or should I be asking what can you do for me?"

*Marhorn casts ghost sounds*

[YOUTUBE]izGwDsrQ1eQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 28, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Zawa Zawa Zawa*
> 
> "Lord Thransfar! The pleasure is mine, although you know what they say about pleasure, it is contagious. Now what can I do for you on this most auspicious of occasions? Or should I be asking what can you do for me?"
> 
> ...



Thransfar chuckled.
"Perhaps you could ask what we could do for each other, my dear." he said. He reached over and began stroking Marhorn's hand. "I here from our mutual friend Tardoc that you claim to be a noble of some standing." His smile became a touch less friendly. "Unfortunately, dear Tardoc is more of a scholar than a courtier. I am Lord Cenas's prime magical advisor, and the fourth most distinguished spell caster left in Marzon. I _know_ that there is no noble house by the name of Blacksun." He selected an entire chicken from the table and with some effort lifted it over his head. An enormous, crab-like pincer plucked it from Thransfar's grasp before retreating to the tent's ceiling.
"That said, I like your ambition. Too many these days have simply given up on the future. With good reason, too. Many noble lineages will likely end tomorrow, leaving their wealth and positions without an owner." Thransfar leaned closer, and began kissing his way up Marhorn's arm. "So, to come to the main point of our discussion here: there is no House Blacksun, _but_, if you're willing to work with me, my lady? there could be."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thransfar chuckled.
> "Perhaps you could ask what we could do for each other, my dear." he said. He reached over and began stroking Marhorn's hand. "I here from our mutual friend Tardoc that you claim to be a noble of some standing." His smile became a touch less friendly. "Unfortunately, dear Tardoc is more of a scholar than a courtier. I am Lord Cenas's prime magical advisor, and the fourth most distinguished spell caster left in Marzon. I _know_ that there is no noble house by the name of Blacksun." He selected an entire chicken from the table and with some effort lifted it over his head. An enormous, crab-like pincer plucked it from Thransfar's grasp before retreating to the tent's ceiling.
> "That said, I like your ambition. Too many these days have simply given up on the future. With good reason, too. Many noble lineages will likely end tomorrow, leaving their wealth and positions without an owner." Thransfar leaned closer, and began kissing his way up Marhorn's arm. "So, to come to the main point of our discussion here: there is no House Blacksun, _but_, if you're willing to work with me, my lady? there could be."



Marhorn grabs Thransfar by the nose and chuckles.

" If you want to play, you have to pay. I am not some drunken tart nor a salt alley whore. Now I am far too pragmatic to say you can not buy me, for everyone has a price, but you can not by me for the cheap price of empty promises and sweet nothings. As they say nothing in this world worth having is free, and I am certainly worth having."


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 28, 2014)

"Tut, lets not get physical yet, my dear." Thransfar said nasally as Marhorn held his nose. "We're still talking business. Work before pleasure and all that." Marhorn was seized around the waist by a pincer and yanked away from Thransfar. Tardoc was hiding under the table.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> A servant stuck his head out of the tent.
> "Lord Thransfar said that you two have leave to go enjoy yourselves if you want once the next shift arrives, and you are also welcome to join the feast if you'd like. Ah, there they are now." he said, as two knew guards walked over to take over guarding the entrance of the tent.


Thronkgar leaves his post
"Maybe Thronkgar hit some chickens."
He searches around for some 'chickens'


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Thronkgar considers his options for where to go. The area around the bosses tent is were most of Lord Cenas's spell casters are housed, and any 'chickens' he encounters might not be willing to give a fighter like him the time of day (if they even know it themselves). To the south was were the elephants were kept, not many 'chickens' there, and Lord Cenas declared it strictly off-limits anyway, since the black sunburst group would be staying there. To the east was were the members of the nobility stayed, and while there were many 'chickens' there, Thronkgar risked arousing the wrath of the lords for poaching. To the north was where the main body of the army was, and while there was less risk in regards to 'chickens', Thronkgar might get roped into night patrol.


----------



## manidk (Apr 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua hears the music from Jeff. _It sounds...quite a bit angry. I don't think I've ever heard something quite like that._ Joshua then stops practicing and walks back over towards Jeff. "Say, that's an interesting choice of music," he starts. "Mind if I ask where you learned how to play?"





manidk said:


> Jeff finishes his song and grunts.
> 
> "It music of Jeff's people, live on through Jeff.  Jeff alone now.  Jeff go to R.J. Dio College of Bardiness."



Jeff again gets very uncomfortable at joshua's silent staring.

"So, Jeff like boobies, you like boobies?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar considers his options for where to go. The area around the bosses tent is were most of Lord Cenas's spell casters are housed, and any 'chickens' he encounters might not be willing to give a fighter like him the time of day (if they even know it themselves). To the south was were the elephants were kept, not many 'chickens' there, and Lord Cenas declared it strictly off-limits anyway, since the black sunburst group would be staying there. To the east was were the members of the nobility stayed, and while there were many 'chickens' there, Thronkgar risked arousing the wrath of the lords for poaching. To the north was where the main body of the army was, and while there was less risk in regards to 'chickens', Thronkgar might get roped into night patrol.


"Too many rule. Night fine." 
Thronkgar snorts to himself and goes North where the main body is to see what he can find.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 29, 2014)

manidk said:


> Jeff again gets very uncomfortable at joshua's silent staring.
> 
> "So, Jeff like boobies, you like boobies?"



"Uh, sure. Not many men you'll find here who don't." Joshua looked around at the main body of soldiers, in order to maybe scope a good pair of them. Or at least a decent one.


----------



## manidk (Apr 29, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Uh, sure. Not many men you'll find here who don't." Joshua looked around at the main body of soldiers, in order to maybe scope a good pair of them. Or at least a decent one.



A small bird lands on jeff's shoulder.

"Really!  Jeff not know that many people like boobies!  this good for jeff!  here, take Booby!"

Jeff offers the bird to joshua.

"This one named Bill."


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 29, 2014)

Joshua looks at the bird. _Huh. He talking about the bird._ "Eh, why hello, Bill," he says to the booby. "The names Joshua." He puts a few fingers on it's head and pets the small creature.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Too many rule. Night fine."
> Thronkgar snorts to himself and goes North where the main body is to see what he can find.



Thronkgar finds a relatively quiet camp. Most of the other soldiers are asleep, and those that were awake were tense and subdued, playing card games for high stakes. Only at the center of the north camp was there noise and light. It sounded like the battle had already begun over there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar finds a relatively quiet camp. Most of the other soldiers are asleep, and those that were awake were tense and subdued, playing card games for high stakes. Only at the center of the north camp was there noise and light. It sounded like the battle had already begun over there.



"ME HIT THINGS!"
Thronkgar grabs his great axe in both hands and rushes forth to the sounds of possible battle.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "ME HIT THINGS!"
> Thronkgar grabs his great axe in both hands and rushes forth to the sounds of possible battle.



Thronkgar charge onto the scene just in time to watch a woman armed with a whip knock another man on his ass, to the cheers of the crowd that encircled him. The woman and the defeated man left the circle, and a new man stepped in. (Too lazy to find the Chaucer image in the Hive thread, I'll do it later.)

"Come one, come all!" he said. "Ten gold for every round in a row you win! Win ten consecutive rounds and win a special prize! Believe me, you'll want it tomorrow!" The man spotted Thronkgar, with his greataxe out and looking ready for a fight. "You sir! Do you think you can stand for ten rounds?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar charge onto the scene just in time to watch a woman armed with a whip knock another man on his ass, to the cheers of the crowd that encircled him. The woman and the defeated man left the circle, and a new man stepped in. (Too lazy to find the Chaucer image in the Hive thread, I'll do it later.)
> 
> "Come one, come all!" he said. "Ten gold for every round in a row you win! Win ten consecutive rounds and win a special prize! Believe me, you'll want it tomorrow!" The man spotted Thronkgar, with his greataxe out and looking ready for a fight. "You sir! Do you think you can stand for ten rounds?"



Thronkgar try, Thronkgar like hitting things."
Thronkgar steps forward and looks around.
"What I hit?"


----------



## manidk (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> (Too lazy to find the Chaucer image in the Hive thread, I'll do it later.)








> Joshua looks at the bird. Huh. He talking about the bird. "Eh, why hello, Bill," he says to the booby. "The names Joshua." He puts a few fingers on it's head and pets the small creature.



The bird tweets or whatever Boobies do.

"Hm.  Jeff think you not so bad after all Johnathan."


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar try, Thronkgar like hitting things."
> Thronkgar steps forward and looks around.
> "What I hit?"



"I will face you." said a creaking, gravelly voice. A man who appear to be made out of stone stepped forward into the circle to face Thronkgar. He pulled a dagger out of his pocket. The dagger bulged, expanding, until the oread held a great sword instead of a dagger. A robed man came over a muttered something over the combatant's weapons. The sword and axe now deal nonlethal damage.
"Reaaadyyyy?Begin!" the announcer said, leaping out of the circle.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "I will face you." said a creaking, gravelly voice. A man who appear to be made out of stone stepped forward into the circle to face Thronkgar. He pulled a dagger out of his pocket. The dagger bulged, expanding, until the oread held a great sword instead of a dagger. A robed man came over a muttered something over the combatant's weapons. The sword and axe now deal nonlethal damage.
> "Reaaadyyyy?Begin!" the announcer said, leaping out of the circle.





> HP: 10 +4 hp x (level)
> Hit:1d20 +1(BAB) + 5(str)
> Dmg:1d12 + 5(str)
> AC:17 = 10+6(armor)+ 1(Dex)


"Thronkgar accept challenge!"
Thronkgar charges forward making a power attack with his great axe (-1 to attack roll + 3 dmg)
INI: 1d20+1
18+1 = 19

Attack roll: 1d20+4
11+4 = 15
Dmg: 1d12+8
4+8 = 12


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

INI: 1d20+0
AC: 14 (10+4(armor)+0(dex))
HP: 14 (10+4/level)
Dmg:2d6+4
Atk: 1d20+1+4

The oread takes Thronkgar's attack nearly to the teeth, but manages to hold on like a champ. He uses his combat expertise to boost his AC, and retaliates against Thronkgar.

1d20+4
2+4 = 6

The oread's attack bounces harmlessly off of Thronkgar's armor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> INI: 1d20+0
> AC: 14 (10+4(armor)+0(dex))
> HP: 14 (10+4/level)
> Dmg:2d6+4
> ...



"Hit harder!"
Thronkgar swings the Greataxe with even more ease and power than before using power attack
Attack: 1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Dmg: 1d12+8
11+8 = 19


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

the oread went down like the rock he was born from, and dragged out of the circle by good samaritans.

+65 xp


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

"Who I hit next?!"
Thronkgar is testing his axe swinging it.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Who I hit next?!"
> Thronkgar is testing his axe swinging it.



"Behold!" said a garishly dressed man as he leapt into the circle, flourishing his rapier. "Can a brute such as yourself defeat me, Iglasias Mullahan, the greatest Combat Bard in the world?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Behold!" said a garishly dressed man as he leapt into the circle, flourishing his rapier. "Can a brute such as yourself defeat me, Iglasias Mullahan, the greatest Combat Bard in the world?"



"Greatest chicken?"
Thronkgar's nose flares then readies his greataxe
"Thronkgar accept challenge!"


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Greatest chicken?"
> Thronkgar's nose flares then readies his greataxe
> "Thronkgar accept challenge!"



"Readyyyy?. fight!" the announcer called.

"Have at thee!" Iglasias cried.

INI:
1d20+1
16+1 = 17


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Readyyyy?. fight!" the announcer called.
> 
> "Have at thee!" Iglasias cried.
> 
> ...



((Rolls the exact same roll))
INI: 1d20+1
18+1 = 19

Attack: 1d20+4
5+4 = 9

dmg: 1d12+8
1+8 = 9


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Iglasias leaps nimbly to the side of Thronkgar's swing and thrusts with his rapier.

1d20+4
2+4 = 6

The attack doesn't even scratch the finish of Throkgar's armor.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Iglasias leaps nimbly to the side of Thronkgar's swing and thrusts with his rapier.
> 
> 1d20+4
> 2+4 = 6
> ...



Thronkgar just gives the chicken a strange look and swings his greataxe again while saying the word. "Chicken!"
Attack: 1d20+4
17+4 = 21
dmg: 1d12+8
9+8 = 17


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Iglasias goes down like a bitch.

"We now have a two round champion! Who's next?" the announcer said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Thronkgar is yawning
"No one scratch Thronkgar, how is Thronkgar supposed to get blood pumping for fun later?"


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

A hobgoblin leap into the ring with  snarl, clutching and great sword.

"Begin!"

INI:
1d20+3
15+3 = 18


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> A hobgoblin leap into the ring with  snarl, clutching and great sword.
> 
> "Begin!"
> 
> ...



INI: 1d20+5
5+5 = 10

Attack: 1d20+4
8+4 = 12

dmg: 1d12+8
4+8 = 12


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> INI: 1d20+5
> 5+5 = 10
> 
> Attack: 1d20+4
> ...



Attack:
1d20+4
16+4 = 20

Damage:
2d6+3
3,5+3 = 11

The Hobgoblin lunged at Thronkgar, its great sword hissing through the air. The fettered blade cracked across his skull. Without the magic to dull its edges, Thronkgar would have been badly wounded.

AC: 19 (10+6+3)
HP: 19 (10+5+3+1)

Thronkgar's greataxe slammed into the hobgoblin, but his attack could not hurt it through its breastplate.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Attack:
> 1d20+4
> 16+4 = 20
> 
> ...



"You strong!"
( I was forgetting to add the BAB bonus the whole time, so +1 more with power attack active.)
Attack: 1d20+5 
15+5 = 20

dmg: 1d12+8
2+8 = 10


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You strong!"
> ( I was forgetting to add the BAB bonus the whole time, so +1 more with power attack active.)
> Attack: 1d20+5
> 15+5 = 20
> ...



"I'm the strongest there is!" the hobgoblin said.

Attack:
1d20+4
12+4 = 16

The hobgoblin's sword cut so close to Thronkgar that it trims his eyelashes.

Then, Thronkgar's axe smashed into its stomach, knocking the wind out of in and sending it staggering back. It gave Thronkgar an evil sneer.
"You'll pay for that!" it cried, and lunged at Thronkgar.

Attack: (remember the hob won initiative.)
1d20+4
13+4 = 17

Thronkgar managed to summon forth some deep well of agility and leapt out of the hobgoblin's path, barely evading defeat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "I'm the strongest there is!" the hobgoblin said.
> 
> Attack:
> 1d20+4
> ...



"GRAHHHHH!"
Attack roll: 1d20+4
20+4 = 24
crit confirm:
1d20+4
9+4 = 13 (awwww)

Dmg:1d12+8
5+8 = 13


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "GRAHHHHH!"
> Attack roll: 1d20+4
> 20+4 = 24
> crit confirm:
> ...



Thronkgar knocks a few of his opponent's teeth loose as he claims victory.

"And we have a three round champion! Who will try to take him down?" the announcer cried.

"That would be me." A human stepped forward, armed with a longspear. "Let's go, fatty." he said, holding out his spear.

INI:
1d20+5
8+5 = 13

AC: 18
HP: 10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar knocks a few of his opponent's teeth loose as he claims victory.
> 
> "And we have a three round champion! Who will try to take him down?" the announcer cried.
> 
> ...





> Ini: 1d20+4(feat)(+1dex)
> HP: 10 +4 hp x (level) (11 non-lethal damage)
> Hit:1d20 +1(BAB) + 5(str)
> Dmg:1d12 + 5(str)
> AC:17 = 10+6(armor)+ 1(Dex)


"Me not fat, me Thronkgar!"
Ini:
1d20+5
3+5 = 8(mumbles)

Attack: 1d20+5
18+5 = 23

dmg:1d12+10
7+10 = 17


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Me not fat, me Thronkgar!"
> Ini:
> 1d20+5
> 3+5 = 8(mumbles)
> ...



The man thrust his spear at Thronkgar, beginning the fight.

1d20+4
1+4 = 5

"Damn! How did I miss a fatty like him?" the man cursed.

As Thronkgar closed in for the kill, the reach of the man's weapon allowed him to make an attack of opportunity.

1d20+4
1+4 = 5

"The hell" he screamed as his second thrust went wild. He made one more desperate attack of opportunity as Thronkgar loomed.

1d20+4
1+4 = 5 (Seriously, WTF?)

"NOOOOO!" the man screamed, as Thronkgar's axe hit him so had that he went flying over the heads of the crowd.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The man thrust his spear at Thronkgar, beginning the fight.
> 
> 1d20+4
> 1+4 = 5
> ...



Thronkgar watches the man soar over the crowd and gives a chuckle.
"Me not fat. Who next?"
Thronkgar notes in his head to buy something to help heal his wounds in battle.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

"A four round --" the announcer began, before he was interrupted by some guy screaming "FOR THE FATHERLAND!" and charging into the circle, armed with a light mace.

INI:
1d20+0
4+0 = 4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "A four round --" the announcer began, before he was interrupted by some guy screaming "FOR THE FATHERLAND!" and charging into the circle, armed with a light mace.
> 
> INI:
> 1d20+0
> 4+0 = 4


(difference between lethal and non-lethal mind you)
Thronkgar just gives the man a weird look and swings his axe.
Ini:1d20+4
15+4 = 19

attack: 1d20+5
12+5 = 17

Dmg: 1d12+10
12+10 = 22


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 29, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (difference between lethal and non-lethal mind you)
> Thronkgar just gives the man a weird look and swings his axe.
> Ini:1d20+4
> 15+4 = 19
> ...



Unlike the previous opponent, the new man is sent directly into the crowd, knock spectators over up to three ranks deep.

"Five! We have a five round champion! I do stand corrected!" the announcer said. "Who will stand for to end this man's reign in the ring?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Unlike the previous opponent, the new man is sent directly into the crowd, knock spectators over up to three ranks deep.
> 
> "Five! We have a five round champion! I do stand corrected!" the announcer said. "Who will stand for to end this man's reign in the ring?"


Thronkgar looks at the announcer for a brief moment then straight forward again
"Face proper."


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 30, 2014)

"Will you take us both at once?" Two men stepped out of the crowd and started circling Thronkgar, drawing daggers.

"Well then! Rounds six and seven! Beeeegin!"

INI:
1d20+5
8+5 = 13

1d20+5
13+5 = 18


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Will you take us both at once?" Two men stepped out of the crowd and started circling Thronkgar, drawing daggers.
> 
> "Well then! Rounds six and seven! Beeeegin!"


"Give Try."
Ini:1d20+5
14+5 = 19

Attack: 1d20+5
11+5 = 16

Dmg: 1d12+10
8+10 = 18
If attack lands cleave and attack other, lose 2 ac 

AttacK: 1d20+5
8+5 = 13

dmg:  1d12+10
1+10 = 11


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 30, 2014)

The rogue leaps out of the way of Thronkgar's attack.

Attack:
1d20+3
1+3 = 4

1d20+3
19+3 = 22

The first attack just deflected off Thronkgar's armor, but the second attack slip through a chink.

Damage:
1d4+1
4+1 = 5

This strike, though minor, is too much for Thronkgar when piled on top of the damage he took from the Hobgoblin. He collapses. When he wakes up, he discovers a small bag with 50gp on his chest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> This strike, though minor, is too much for Thronkgar when piled on top of the damage he took from the Hobgoblin. He collapses. When he wakes up, he discovers a small bag with 50gp on his chest.


Thronkgar takes the gold (he now has 55GP!)
"Goblin good opponent. Me should go out for drink later."
Thronkgar starts to return to where his post is wondering what happened while he was knocked out.
((feel free to use this to actually advance things))


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 30, 2014)

manidk said:


> The bird tweets or whatever Boobies do.
> 
> "Hm.  Jeff think you not so bad after all Johnathan."



"Er, it's...actually, forget it. Johnathan's good." Joshua sets the booby on his shoulder where it perches for a time. Afterwords, he notices the sounds coming from the main group. "Say, you wanna see what everyone else is up to? Might be interesting."


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Marhorn grabs Thransfar by the nose and chuckles.
> 
> " If you want to play, you have to pay. I am not some drunken tart nor a salt alley whore. Now I am far too pragmatic to say you can not buy me, for everyone has a price, but you can not by me for the cheap price of empty promises and sweet nothings. As they say nothing in this world worth having is free, and I am certainly worth having."





Ichypa said:


> "Tut, lets not get physical yet, my dear." Thransfar said nasally as Marhorn held his nose. "We're still talking business. Work before pleasure and all that." Marhorn was seized around the waist by a pincer and yanked away from Thransfar. Tardoc was hiding under the table.



Since Marhorn was wise enough to not react?poorly to being seized, he was promptly set down again. Upon glancing up, Marhorn saw a a creaure roughly the size or a large man. Four arms sprouted from its sides, two of them tipped with pincers, the other pair with long, vicious claws. Much less exotic limbs made up its legs. A head with a toothless mouth and three eyes on either side of it twisted around on a short, but flexible neck. The creature appeared to be simply floating around the tent aimlessly.
"Like him? He's my eidolon, I call him Skrell." Thransfar said. He tossed a melon into the air, which the eidolon caught and swallowed whole.
"He's beautiful, isn't he?" Thransfar said with a smile. "Being able to interact with creatures such as he are truly gifts from the Dancing Man." His smile faded. "Gifts which are growing increasingly rare, as of late." He glanced at Marhorn. It was clear some of his more primal ardor had faded.

"That's another reason why I would like to work with you. I want to preserve you, as one of the remaining few blessed by the Dancing Man. Understand, I have no intention of 'buying' you, I apologize if I offended you by coming off that way. You either work with me willingly or you don't. I won't be able to rely on anyone else in the world of the day after tomorrow. My previous offer and more stands. Now, if you agree," he gestured to Marhorn's vacated chair, "then we can discuss the specifics of our relationship going forward. If you would rather not?well, then please take what you like from my table and go about your business."


----------



## manidk (Apr 30, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Er, it's...actually, forget it. Johnathan's good." Joshua sets the booby on his shoulder where it perches for a time. Afterwords, he notices the sounds coming from the main group. "Say, you wanna see what everyone else is up to? Might be interesting."



"That sound like plan, we go."

For now, Jeff has forgotten his animosity for bards.  After all, Boobies unite all men.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 30, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Er, it's...actually, forget it. Johnathan's good." Joshua sets the booby on his shoulder where it perches for a time. Afterwords, he notices the sounds coming from the main group. "Say, you wanna see what everyone else is up to? Might be interesting."





manidk said:


> "That sound like plan, we go."
> 
> For now, Jeff has forgotten his animosity for bards.  After all, Boobies unite all men.



Joshua and Jeff head off over to the western part of the camp, where there seems to be the most activity. On their way, they passed by one of the carts Joshua rode on, escorted by a group of black sunburst soldiers, each carrying a long, cloth wrapped object.
When the unlikely duo entered the magic-dominate side of the camp, they saw that most of the activity was concentrating towards the area where several larger than normal tents had been set up, all dominated by an enormous burgundy tent.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 30, 2014)

Thronkgar looks around for a 'hen' he can booze up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Since Marhorn was wise enough to not react?poorly to being seized, he was promptly set down again. Upon glancing up, Marhorn saw a a creaure roughly the size or a large man. Four arms sprouted from its sides, two of them tipped with pincers, the other pair with long, vicious claws. Much less exotic limbs made up its legs. A head with a toothless mouth and three eyes on either side of it twisted around on a short, but flexible neck. The creature appeared to be simply floating around the tent aimlessly.
> "Like him? He's my eidolon, I call him Skrell." Thransfar said. He tossed a melon into the air, which the eidolon caught and swallowed whole.
> "He's beautiful, isn't he?" Thransfar said with a smile. "Being able to interact with creatures such as he are truly gifts from the Dancing Man." His smile faded. "Gifts which are growing increasingly rare, as of late." He glanced at Marhorn. It was clear some of his more primal ardor had faded.
> 
> "That's another reason why I would like to work with you. I want to preserve you, as one of the remaining few blessed by the Dancing Man. Understand, I have no intention of 'buying' you, I apologize if I offended you by coming off that way. You either work with me willingly or you don't. I won't be able to rely on anyone else in the world of the day after tomorrow. My previous offer and more stands. Now, if you agree," he gestured to Marhorn's vacated chair, "then we can discuss the specifics of our relationship going forward. If you would rather not?well, then please take what you like from my table and go about your business."



" I will work with you, however for obvious reasons it would behoove me not to cement any binding contracts until the full extend of the damage is known."


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> " I will work with you, however for obvious reasons it would behoove me not to cement any binding contracts until the full extend of the damage is known."



"Fair enough." Thransfar said, taking a seat. "You or I might not be around to fulfill our ends after tomorrow. Now.Here is what I offer: Should it become possible, as it likely will, I will see you ennobled, a minor house will be all I can do. What that title will come with will unfortunately vary depending on the outcome of tomorrow's battle, but I can promise you won't be a beggar. However, you will will have access to my estate's resources for any tasks I might assign you. In addition, you are welcome to consult me about any subject you wish to know about; I have extensively studied both the ins and outs of our little society, and the larger world outside of it.
"As for what I want from you, mostly I will want you to act as a middleman between myself and others I will wish to form alliances with. How you conduct yourself to tomorrow might mean I will find you capable of taking up further varieties of tasks.
"Anything in particular you wish to add?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 30, 2014)

"In the short time I will require wands of combat magiks, and a posse, no sense In going it alone after all"


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 30, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Joshua and Jeff head off over to the western part of the camp, where there seems to be the most activity. On their way, they passed by one of the carts Joshua rode on, escorted by a group of black sunburst soldiers, each carrying a long, cloth wrapped object.
> When the unlikely duo entered the magic-dominate side of the camp, they saw that most of the activity was concentrating towards the area where several larger than normal tents had been set up, all dominated by an enormous burgundy tent.



Joshua looks around the tents, surveying the people there. "Seems like quite a rowdy place. So, let's see what going over in that tent." Joshua walks up towards the normal tents.


----------



## Ichypa (Apr 30, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "In the short time I will require wands of combat magiks, and a posse, no sense In going it alone after all"



Thransfar pulls a wand out of his sleeve and hands it to Marhorn. "One Wand of Produce Flame for the lovely lady. Consider it a gift." "As for the posse? let me see what I can do.



P-X 12 said:


> Joshua looks around the tents, surveying the people there. "Seems like quite a rowdy place. So, let's see what going over in that tent." Joshua walks up towards the normal tents.



As Joshua and Jeff began exploring  the tents, a man came up to them. "Excuse me, gentlemen, would you like to make some extra coin?"

*Later* (should you accept.)

Thronkgar, Jeff, and Joshua are gathered in front of Thransfar's tent with Lord Thransfar and Marhorn.
"Gentlemen, here's my offer: Work for me, your primary job being to protect this woman, and I'll pay you 15 gold a month. In your case, Thronkgar, you get a raise. Thronkgar, you're my best guard when it comes to a fight, and you two gentlemen seem capable enough. So what do you say?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thransfar pulls a wand out of his sleeve and hands it to Marhorn. "One Wand of Produce Flame for the lovely lady. Consider it a gift." "As for the posse… let me see what I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Thransfar treat Thronkgar good. Thronkgar gladly help."


----------



## Ichypa (May 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thransfar treat Thronkgar good. Thronkgar gladly help."



"Thank ou, Thronkgar. I knew I could count on you." Thransfar said. He turned to Joshua and Jeff. "And you two?"


----------



## P-X 12 (May 1, 2014)

Joshua turns to his barbarian compatriot. "So, what do you think? Seems like a nice deal."


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thransfar pulls a wand out of his sleeve and hands it to Marhorn. "One Wand of Produce Flame for the lovely lady. Consider it a gift." "As for the posse? let me see what I can do.



*checks charges*


----------



## P-X 12 (May 2, 2014)

As Jeff seems to stand there with no answer, Joshua decides to take the initiative and says "If no one objects, we both volunteer for this task."


----------



## Ichypa (May 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *checks charges*



The wand is brand new, with 50 charges ready to go.



P-X 12 said:


> As Jeff seems to stand there with no answer, Joshua decides to take the initiative and says "If no one objects, we both volunteer for this task."



"Excellent!" Thransfar said, nodding. "Then if you will follow my porter, here, he will escort you to your quarters for the night. Rest up, you'll need it for tomorrow?."

*THE NEXT DAY*​
The six armies of Marzon set marched forth with the dawn, with the gaze of Mutharan guarding their backs. The amber stalks of the Sea of Gold seemed to glow in the sunlight. There was some commotion when Lord Cenas, irate, discovered that his army had been positioned wrong and was forced to rotate his entire force 90 degrees to the right while on the march, so that the gnoll vanguard wasn't faced with the overwhelming might of his supply chain. The thundering of hooves and pounding of marching feet, and the trumpeting of the elephants could be heard for miles. The group, now under the command of Lord Thransfar, were an independent group who were to help were they could, rather than being assigned to any specific regiment or division.
The four gathered as the sun hung high over their heads, to discuss which part of the army they should assist during the battle.
They could work with the core army and vanguard, clashing directly with the bulk of the knoll horde.
Or
They could work with the heavy assault forces, which included the elephants and the division of the black sunbursts, inflicting mass damage and dealing with larger threats.
Or
They could work with the spell casting division with Lord Thransfar, protecting the various wizards, clerics, etc. of the army as they worked to shift the tide of battle.
Finally
They could help man the fortifications that would guard the flanks and rears of the army, as well as supporting the front lines.


----------



## Ichypa (May 3, 2014)

As the armies marched on, the grass of the Golden Sea began to thin. The ground grew uneven and bare, and the sky began to turn a toxic pink. the Golden Sea began to give way to the Boneyard, the vast, life barren kingdom of the gnolls. The armies stopped at the border between the Golden Sea and the Boneyard. Under the direction of Lord Thransfar and his counterparts in the other armies, the armies of Marzon began magically raising fortifications, makeshift walls of stone and earth. Lord Cenas directed the core of the army, his professional soldiers, outside the fortifications, while the black sunbursts began moving their mysterious cargo to the tops of the walls, revealed to be long black metal tubes when the cloth covering were removed. Stationed behind the fortification were the spell caster group lead by Thrasfar, ready to provide multifaceted support.
The group arrived among the bustling wizards and and clerics, and reported to Lord Thrasfar.

"Ah, so you've decided to join us?" Thransfar said. "Well, I can say your support won't be welcome, but don't expect this area to be any safer than the rest of the battlefield."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 3, 2014)

"Thronkgar stay close he hit things before they get close."
Simple minded as ever Thronkgar only keeps an eye on the wizards,clerics and his 'friend' Thrasfar.


----------



## Ichypa (May 4, 2014)

"Good man, Thronkgar. I can always count on--" A man ran up to Thransfar and whispered in his ear. Thransfar's face became grim.
"Prepare yourselves." he said. "They're almost here."

As Mutharan's light faded beyond the western horizon, the Boneyard shook with the noise of thousands upon thousands of feet striking the earth. From beyond the massive bone jutting from the earth, over the skeletons of those long dead, came the gnolls. The hyena men seemed to stretch from one end of the horizon to the other. On either side of it, the massive horde was flanked by the masses of the shambling dead. Skeletons clacked alongside snarling knoll zombies, and scattered among the horde were the towering figures of more massive undead. Skeletal elephants marched alongside animated giants, the thunderous booms of their footsteps mixing with the thunderous chorus of the gnolls' mad cackling.
Across the camp, Lord Cenas's voice cracked.
"Soldiers and citizens of Marzon! Set your resolve, and hold out until morning! If the priest's plan works, then this battle will be over with the dawn! Mutharan and Natharan guide our swords! For Marzon!"


----------



## P-X 12 (May 5, 2014)

Joshua follows Thronkgar into the group.



Ichypa said:


> "Good man, Thronkgar. I can always count on--" A man ran up to Thransfar and whispered in his ear. Thransfar's face became grim.
> "Prepare yourselves." he said. "They're almost here."
> 
> As Mutharan's light faded beyond the western horizon, the Boneyard shook with the noise of thousands upon thousands of feet striking the earth. From beyond the massive bone jutting from the earth, over the skeletons of those long dead, came the gnolls. The hyena men seemed to stretch from one end of the horizon to the other. On either side of it, the massive horde was flanked by the masses of the shambling dead. Skeletons clacked alongside snarling knoll zombies, and scattered among the horde were the towering figures of more massive undead. Skeletal elephants marched alongside animated giants, the thunderous booms of their footsteps mixing with the thunderous chorus of the gnolls' mad cackling.
> ...



Pulls out his violin and leaves his longsword sheathed, preparing to play.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 5, 2014)

Marhorn hangs in the back, bow at the ready. No sense getting caught in the melee.


----------



## manidk (May 5, 2014)

Jeff begins to play a rousing battle hymn.












As he finishes, he flips his guitar over in his hands and prepares to bash skulls.


----------



## Ichypa (May 5, 2014)

The gnoll border charged, its collective footsteps shaking the earth. As they closed in on the six armies, the metal tubes tended by the black sunbursts exploded, emitting a burst of fire and smoke from their mouths. All across the battle field, the projectiles they fired slammed into the gnolls and undead, breaking their lines and momentum. The two forces met, and blood began to spill. Thransfar, long with the smattering of other summoners in the group, sent their eidolons or summons crawling, running or flying out to the battlefield, Skrell leaning the pack. The gnolls soon responded in kind.
The ancient skeletons of long dead humans suddenly appeared among the gathered spell casters, and immediately went on the attack. Lord Thransfar swore and ran off, yelling, "Deal with them!" over his shoulder.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 6, 2014)

Thronkgar pulls out his battle axe and charges at the skeletons.
He fights Defensively as a Standard Action making -4 to all attacks gaining + 2 AC(19 AC) 
INI:1d20+5
12+5 = 17

(AC19)
attack:1d20+2
15+2 = 17
dmg:1d12+7
6+7 = 13


----------



## P-X 12 (May 6, 2014)

Joshua uses a Free Action to access the situation. Moving Action to move behind his allies. He then uses a Free Action to say Inspire Courage(Su) to apply a +1 morale and competence bonus as a Standard Action.

INI:1d20+2
13+2=15
1d20=17
17+0=17


----------



## Ichypa (May 7, 2014)

Four skeletons turn to meet the party. Three of them carry battered armor and weapons, while the forth is cloaked in a burnt robe. Two others of the warrior type dart out of the darkness between the tents.

Regular Skellys

1d20+6
20+6 = 26

1d20+6
12+6 = 18

1d20+6
9+6 = 15

1d20+6
16+6 = 22

1d20+6
13+6 = 19

Robed Skelly

1d20+5
15+5 = 20

Four of the skeletons - two of the original group and the two new comers - charge at the group, while the robed skeleton raised its hands, fingers glittering (You can use a Spellcraft check to figure out what this was). All the torches and lanterns in the immediate area suddenly went out.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 8, 2014)

Joshua uses a free action to maintain his Performance, and another to observe the position of his undead opponents.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2014)

Thrinkgar holds his position with the group planning on the same actions, but to be at the front of it all.


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 8, 2014)

Marhorn casts light on an arrow and shoots it at the last known location for the skeletons


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 8, 2014)

Marhorn initiative
Skeleton initiative roll (1d20-1=17)


----------



## Ichypa (May 8, 2014)

Two of the skeletons attack Thronkgar.

1d20+0
1+0 = 1

1d20+0
11+0 = 11

Their attacks fail to harm him. The robed skeleton raised his hands and the lights went out.

1d20+0
7+0 = 7

1d20+0
18+0 = 18

Two more attack hit Thronkgar; though one fails to penetrate his armor, another manages to strike through a gap in his armor.

1d6+0
6+0 = 6

Marhorn casts Light on an arrow and shoots the arrow at the darkness. A 20-foot circle around the arrow is illuminated with normal light, with a further 20 feet being illuminated with dim light, which the party is in. The Four skeletons clustered in front of Thronkgar are revealed; the robed skeleton and the fifth warrior skeleton are gone.

Joshua began to perform, weaving a song to Inspire Heroism on his allies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 8, 2014)

Thronkgar cracks his neck
"SMASH!"
Thronkgar goes for his usual plan now since he can see.

attack: 1d20+5 → [12,5] = (17)
Dmg: 1d12+10 → [9,10] = (19)

Cleave to the skeleton next to it(-2 ac)

1d20+5 → [1,5] = (6)


----------



## P-X 12 (May 9, 2014)

Jeff suddenly remembers that he's at war and acts accordingly, deciding to attack the skeleton near his Fighter ally. 

attack: d20+4 [9=4]= (13)
Dmg: d12+6 [2+6]= (8)


----------



## Ichypa (May 9, 2014)

Thronkgar retaliates against his skeletal assailant and smashes lone of them to powder; his momentum carrys his swing towards a second skeleton, but it misses. Jeff leaps into into the fray, but his target narrowly evades the crush force of his guitar.

Current initiative order:

Skeleton 1
Skeleton 4
Robed Skeleton
Skeleton 5
Marhorn/Thronkgar
Joshua/Skeleton 3
Jeff

The two skeletons directly in front of Thronkgar attack him again

1d20+0
16+0 = 16

1d20+0
17+0 = 17

Their attacks land

1d6+0
5+0 = 5

1d6+0
2+0 = 2

The heavy blows of the skeletons' rusted scimitars stagger Thronkgar, but he manages to keep his footing, if only barely. The third skeleton turns its attention to Jeff.

1d20+0
15+0 = 15

However, Jeff managed to slip to the side of the monster's attack.

Joshua hears the faint clicking of bones off to Marhorn's left.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 9, 2014)

Joshua sees Thronkgar starting to falter. _Damn, looks like I'll have to help him._ He drops what he's doing, takes note of the noises, moves within range and casts Cure Light Wounds.

1d20+2 [10+2]= 12
1d8+(caster level) [5+1]= 6


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 9, 2014)

Thronkgar uses absolute defense +4AC(21 AC) then takes a 5 foot step back to avoid any possible flanking.
"Need more heal. Distract enemy a bit?"


----------



## P-X 12 (May 9, 2014)

Jeff decides on assisting Thronkgar and Joshua.

But first, he would need to take care of his own undead problem. He puts a little something extra into this next swing.

Attack: 1d20+4 [18+4]=22
Dmg: 1d12+6 [11+6] =17


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 9, 2014)

Malhorn casts mount commands his equine companion to attack any skeletons who venture near Marhorn's person


----------



## Ichypa (May 9, 2014)

Current Order:

Skeleton 1
Skeleton 4
Robed Skeleton
Marhorn/Thronkgar
Joshua/Skeleton 3
Jeff

Thronkgar begins to focus on his defense, and Marhorn summons his mount as a protector. Joshua runs up to Thronkgar and casts Cure Light Wounds, pulling him away from the brink. Jeff beats his assailant back into the dirt. Marhorn's horse whinnies and snorts, looking behind its summoner

Thronkgar's foes continue to pressure him.

1d20+0
14+0 = 14

1d20+0
7+0 = 7

However, his focus on defense manages to repel them.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 9, 2014)

Joshua turns around to see Marhorn dealing with another skeleton. "Yo, Jeff, think you can help the big guy over here? I'm gonna make sure that guy over there doesn't get pasted."

Joshua then runs behind the attacking skeleton in an attempt to flank him and attack from behind. 

Attack: 1d20 [13]=13
Dmg: 1d8 [5]=5


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2014)

((remember 0 hp doesn't mean dead don't give up with healing magic after you defeat the enemy))
Thronkgar attacks the skeleton Joshua is attacking while using a form of offense defense(-4 attack + 2 ac(19AC until next turn)
Attack: 1d20+2
17+2 = 19
Dmg: 1d12+7
7+7 = 14


----------



## Ichypa (May 10, 2014)

Working in unison, Joshua and Thonkgar crush the last two skeletonsFrom out of the darkness, the last skeleton, who had been stealthily working it way around the party, leap from the darkness and attempted to slash Marhorn across the back. Harhorn's brave and far more capable steed spun and lashed out in and opportunity attack as the skeleton closed on its master.

1d20-2
19-2 = 17

1d4+1
1+1 = 2

The skeleton staggered, but still managed to follow through with its attack.

1d20+0
12+0 = 12

1d6+0
4+0 = 4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2014)

Thronkgar rushes over to attack the robed skeleton.
Attack:
1d20+6 → [20,6] = (26)
Crit Confirm: 
1d20+6 → [18,6] = (24)
Crit hits.
Crit x 3 dmg
Dmg: 
1d12+7 → [4,7] = (11)
1d12+7 → [2,7] = (9)
1d12+7 → [12,7] = (19)
Total damage from blow: 39


----------



## Ichypa (May 10, 2014)

The robed skeleton had long vanished, however. No further foes stood in front of Thronkgar.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 10, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The robed skeleton had long vanished, however. No further foes stood in front of Thronkgar.



Thronkgar returns closer to the party where Marhorn is while having his defenses up. (+4AC)


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 10, 2014)

Marhorn dies of shock

[YOUTUBE]-w6m-nhUcos[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

Marhorn collapses, and with him vanishes his horse and a good portion of the rest of the party's pay. Beyond the final skeleton, in the darkness between tents, the party hears a scream.

Thonkgar charges towards the final skeleton, which is preparing to deal a fatal blow to Marhorn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Marhorn collapses, and with him vanishes his horse and a good portion of the rest of the party's pay. Beyond the final skeleton, in the darkness between tents, the party hears a scream.
> 
> Thonkgar charges towards the final skeleton, which is preparing to deal a fatal blow to Marhorn.


Thronkgar attacks the skeleton while it prepares a fatal blow
Attack:1d20+6
16+6 = 22
Dmg: 1d12+7
10+7 = 17


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

The last skeleton is cut down. The party hears the scream again.

"Help! Help! Oh please, someone, save me!" a panicked voice called.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The last skeleton is cut down. The party hears the scream again.
> 
> "Help! Help! Oh please, someone, save me!" a panicked voice called.


((really Ichi?))
Thronkgar makes a quick comment to the other party members
"Chicken heal Hen."
Thronkgar moves full speed(x 4 normal movespeed or was it 3x?) towards the voice


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((really Ichi?))
> Thronkgar makes a quick comment to the other party members
> "Chicken heal Hen."
> Thronkgar moves full speed(x 4 normal movespeed or was it 3x?) towards the voice



((Really, UR. You'll understand when you're older.))
Thronkgar sprinted toward the the helpless screams (x4, and when you're running. Full speed is just that: your full speed, I believe) and tore through the tents. Fortunately, there were still lit torches in this part of the camp, shedding enough light for Thronkgar to see the robed skeleton tearing at a pinned wizard with its boney claws.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> ((Really, UR. You'll understand when you're older.))
> Thronkgar sprinted toward the the helpless screams (x4, and when you're running. Full speed is just that: your full speed, I believe) and tore through the tents. Fortunately, there were still lit torches in this part of the camp, shedding enough light for Thronkgar to see the robed skeleton tearing at a pinned wizard with its boney claws.



Just like the last skeleton Thronkgar strikes while it's distracted, except this time with power attack.((if this is an illusion... ))

Attack: 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
Dmg: 
1d12+10 → [2,10] = (12)


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just like the last skeleton Thronkgar strikes while it's distracted, except this time with power attack.((if this is an illusion... ))
> 
> Attack: 1d20+5 → [18,5] = (23)
> Dmg:
> 1d12+10 → [2,10] = (12)



Thronkgar bisects the attacking skeleton, flinging the undead monster off off the blubbering wizard, who wrapped himself around Thronkgar's boot.
"Thank you, thank you, thank you!" he sobbed. "Please, you have to help us! My friend, she's surrounded! Even if she is a cleric, she'll only be able to hold out for so long!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar bisects the attacking skeleton, flinging the undead monster off off the blubbering wizard, who wrapped himself around Thronkgar's boot.
> "Thank you, thank you, thank you!" he sobbed. "Please, you have to help us! My friend, she's surrounded! Even if she is a cleric, she'll only be able to hold out for so long!"


Thronkgar picks up the wizard by the scruff of his neck back to standing on the ground forcefully
"I help, you help friend too. Where trouble?"


----------



## P-X 12 (May 11, 2014)

Joshua considers healing the feminine-looking...whatever it is before deciding, "Eh, I'll save my last heal for someone worth it. Besides, it doesn't look like he'll die anytime soon. Jeff, you wanna check up on our axe-wielding buddy?" Jeff decides to run to Thronkgar, walking into the aftermath of the battle. He notices the bisected skeleton bones. 

"So, Jeff not needed here?"


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar picks up the wizard by the scruff of his neck back to standing on the ground forcefully
> "I help, you help friend too. Where trouble?"



The wizard sniffled, tugging at his shredded clothing.
"Over that way." he said, pointing to the left. "Over by the mess tents. Please, we have to hurry!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "So, Jeff not needed here?"



"You come we smash bones!"


Ichypa said:


> The wizard sniffled, tugging at his shredded clothing.
> "Over that way." he said, pointing to the left. "Over by the mess tents. Please, we have to hurry!"



Thronkgar hurries with Jeff and the wizard to the mess tents as fast as possible.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 11, 2014)

Joshua decides to do some cleaning. 

Namely, of his "fallen 'comrade's'" supplies. He takes both the bow, the wand, and the rapier he had on him. He decides to leave the ring in respect...then takes it when he realized he had no real respect for the man anyways. _A dead man doesn't need a ring like this,_ he thought. _And besides, it should give him a reason to get off his ass._


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You come we smash bones!"
> 
> 
> Thronkgar hurries with Jeff and the wizard to the mess tents as fast as possible.



After rushing through the maze of tents for several minutes, The party emerged into a large open space. Several long tables lay splintered or over-turned in front of the party. A small party of zombies staggered around a tall metal hook in the middle of the "courtyard", from which hung a woman clad in chain mail, swinging with her hands tied above her with a rope. Pacing around the pole was an enormous gnoll warrior, standing at least a head taller than Thronkgar and Jeff. Its fur looked matted with blood, and saliva dripped freely from its jaws.
"No! I have to save her!" The wizard said hysterically. "Expeditious Retreat!" He made to charge out into the open.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 11, 2014)

After literally stealing the pants off of Marhorn (along with the rest of his ensemble), Joshua runs towards the tents where his allies were. After realizing they weren't there, he asks around. "Hey, did you see two guys, one with a giant axe and another with a guitar that looked like a club?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After rushing through the maze of tents for several minutes, The party emerged into a large open space. Several long tables lay splintered or over-turned in front of the party. A small party of zombies staggered around a tall metal hook in the middle of the "courtyard", from which hung a woman clad in chain mail, swinging with her hands tied above her with a rope. Pacing around the pole was an enormous gnoll warrior, standing at least a head taller than Thronkgar and Jeff. Its fur looked matted with blood, and saliva dripped freely from its jaws.
> "No! I have to save her!" The wizard said hysterically. "Expeditious Retreat!" He made to charge out into the open.


Ini: 
1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10)
(AC 17, HP 6...)
"Clear way!"
Thronkgar decides to help clear the way by killing the zombies near the wizard
Attack: 
1d20+5 → [7,5] = (12)
dmg: 
1d12+10 → [3,10] = (13)


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua runs towards the tents where his allies were. After realizing they weren't there, he asks around. "Hey, did you see two guys, one with a giant axe and another with a guitar that looked like a club?"



The guy Joshua asks turns around and turns out to be a skeleton, who promptly attempts to rip his face off with a swipe of its claw.

1d20-3
17-3 = 14

Joshua leans out of the line of attack and preserves his cultural heritage for future generations.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 11, 2014)

_Dear lord, there's skeletons everywhere!_ Joshua pulls out his longsword and slashes the monster.

Ini: 11

Attack: d20 [17]=17

Dmg: 3


----------



## P-X 12 (May 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ini:
> 1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10)
> (AC 17, HP 6...)
> "Clear way!"
> ...



(Becuase I forgot to do so in my first post)

Jeff pulls out his guitar (with guitar riffs playing in the back ground) and joins his ally in zombie slaying.

Ini: d20+4 [10+4]=14
Attack: d20+4 [8+4]=12
Dmg: d8+6 [6+6]= 12


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ini:
> 1d20+5 → [5,5] = (10)
> (AC 17, HP 6...)
> "Clear way!"
> ...



Init:
1d20+5
17+5 = 22

1d20-1
16-1 = 15

1d20+0
13+0 = 13

1d20+0
9+0 = 9

1d20+0
10+0 = 10

1d20+0
9+0 = 9


As Thronkgar charges, the wizard turns to him and smiles. Not in a nice way.
He placed a hand on Thronkgar and said, "Shocking Grasp."

1d20+3
5+3 = 8

Fucking _miraculously_, the spell does not harm Thronkgar, and the wizard swears and bounds away. The enormous gnoll let out a roar and hurled a spear at Thronkgar with tremendous force.

1d20-2
10-2 = 8

However, Thronkgar managed to avoid the spear, which threw up a plume of dirt as it slammed into the ground. The zombies began to stagger in front of the wizard, forming an undead barrier.




P-X 12 said:


> _Dear lord, there's skeletons everywhere!_ Joshua pulls out his longsword and slashes the monster.
> 
> Ini: 11
> 
> ...



[Damage Resistance 5 except for bludgeoning]

Joshua's longsword scraped harmlessly across the skeleton's bone, and the creature attacked again, with both its boney claws

1d20+2
17+2 = 19

1d20+2
4+2 = 6

One of the attacks manages to slash Joshua.

1d4+1
1+1 = 2


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> (Becuase I forgot to do so in my first post)
> 
> Jeff pulls out his guitar (with guitar riffs playing in the back ground) and joins his ally in zombie slaying.
> 
> ...



Jeff's guitar rebounds off the zombie's tough flesh.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 11, 2014)

(Gonna assume I can use the wand)

Joshua reels slightly from the attack. _Damn. Looks like this won't work._ Joshua pulls out the wand he looted from Marhorn. _Time to see if I was right in looting the fool._ He activates the wand, filling his hands with fire. He then sends out the fire at his opponent. 

Attack: 1d20 [15]=15
Dmg: 1d6+1 [4+1]=5


----------



## Ichypa (May 11, 2014)

The skeleton bursts into flames and collapses. Joshua can hear the shouts of his teammates coming form nearby.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Init:
> 1d20+5
> 17+5 = 22
> 
> ...


Thronkgar is thoroughly confused, the wizard tried to kill him, yet clearly the zombies seem to be opposed to him. He also has to deal with that gnoll chucking spears. The priest in chainmail appears to be the only one that is innocent here. He has to be careful. Thronkgar makes sure he has distance from the wizard while still approaching the zombies and keeps his defense up (+4 AC, AC 21).


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar is thoroughly confused, the wizard tried to kill him, yet clearly the zombies seem to be opposed to him. He also has to deal with that gnoll chucking spears. The priest in chainmail appears to be the only one that is innocent here. He has to be careful. Thronkgar makes sure he has distance from the wizard while still approaching the zombies and keeps his defense up (+4 AC, AC 21).



"Kill them! Kill them!" the wizard shouted. The zombies obeyed his command, and began staggering towards Thronkgar. The knoll chose to deal with Jeff, pulling out a falchion and swinging, its edging glinting in the torchlight.

1d20+7
15+7 = 22

The gnoll's blade slashed across Jeff's chest.

2d4+7
3,1+7 = 11


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Kill them! Kill them!" the wizard shouted. The zombies obeyed his command, and began staggering towards Thronkgar. The knoll chose to deal with Jeff, pulling out a falchion and swinging, its edging glinting in the torchlight.
> 
> 1d20+7
> 15+7 = 22
> ...


"Thronkgar sees that you traitor."
Thronkgar brandishes his axe and power attacks the first zombie he sees using his better reach of his axe to stay just out of the way.
attack: 1d20+5
16+5 = 21
Dmg: 1d12+10
2+10 = 12
 Then takes a 5 step back after slashing.
He'll take any AoO presented by the zombies getting into range.


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar sees that you traitor."
> Thronkgar brandishes his axe and power attacks the first zombie he sees using his better reach of his axe to stay just out of the way.
> attack: 1d20+5
> 16+5 = 21
> ...



The zombie make and attack of opportunity.

1d20+4
2+4 = 6

Thronkgar cuts it in half as it fails to strike him.

"Traitor? You really are as dumb as you look, warrior." the wizard laughed. "All it took to fool you schmucks was a brief amount of time, a dead wizard, a Decompose Corpse spell and an Animate Dead scroll, and a an Alter Self as a finisher, and you idiot just danced in the palm of my hand." the transmuted skeleton wizard clucked with his temporary tongue. "I didn't expect you to be able to evade my attack, though. That was a blemish on an otherwise perfect plan." The wizard raised his hands. "Lets rectify that, shall we? Burning -- argh!" the wizard screamed, as the "unconscious" cleric kicked him in the back of the head.
"Cut me down from here!" she barked. "I can deal with the undead if you can handle the gnoll!"


----------



## P-X 12 (May 12, 2014)

Joshua reached the battlefield just int time to see the traitor say his grand speech. He hides out and quickly observe his allies and the rest of the situation before attempting to strike, until he sees the wizard go down. *Huh.* He observes hears the woman's deal. He points his fire wand at the top of the chains binding the woman and fires a shot from a distance before showing himself, still weilding flames.


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua reached the battlefield just int time to see the traitor say his grand speech. He hides out and quickly observe his allies and the rest of the situation before attempting to strike, until he sees the wizard go down. *Huh.* He observes hears the woman's deal. He points his fire wand at the top of the chains binding the woman and fires a shot from a distance before showing himself, still weilding flames.



1d20+0
20+0 = 20

1d6+1
4+1 = 5

The flames extinguish, the hurled fire having consumed the current use of the spell. The flames strike and burn through the ropes, holding the cleric airborne, and she drops to the ground. After a few secs, she frees her wrists and pulls out her holy symbol.

"Turn Undead!" she shouts, and light flares from the symbol, flashing towards the zombies.  The walking corpses begin to flee.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> 1d20+0
> 20+0 = 20
> 
> 1d6+1
> ...


Thronkgar rushes over to where the wizard is and swings his axe at him.
attack: 1d20+5
14+5 = 19
Dmg: 1d12+10
10+10 = 20
alternatively He'll flank the gnoll if he's gone.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 12, 2014)

Jeff reels back and backs off from the gnoll. He sees a flame burn through the rope carrying the woman, who upon release, immediately destroys the surrounding zombies. He then turns to see the caster; Joshua, who was running towards him. "So, anyon wanna fill me in on what's going on?" Jeff explains the situation: "Killing giant monster. Freed lady. Got rid of zombies." "Ah," Joshua replied. 

Both of them then look on at the gnoll. "So, anyone got a plan for that thing?" Jeff pulls out a flask of oil. "Jeff got one," he says as he throws the oil at the gnoll. Joshua also casts Daze to stop the enemy.

Attack(Joshua): d20 [16]=16

Attack(Jeff): d20+4 [15+4]= 19


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar rushes over to where the wizard is and swings his axe at him.
> attack: 1d20+5
> 14+5 = 19
> Dmg: 1d12+10
> ...



Before Thronkgar can charge, the skeleton turns to him and calls out "Burning Hands!"

3d4+0
4,4,2+0 = 10

Reflex save

1d20+0
20+0 = 20
(Take 5 damage instead of 10.)

Thronkgar just barely manages to make it through the flames, leading to more curses by the wizard.

The sharp edge of Thronkgar's axe is not as effective against the transformed skeleton's boney body, which is all that saves him from being smashed to pieces.

The cleric steps up behind Thronkgar. "Cure Moderate Wounds!" she casts.

2d8+3
6,6+3 = 15

"Go finish him off, tiger." she said.



P-X 12 said:


> Jeff reels back and backs off from the gnoll. He sees a flame burn through the rope carrying the woman, who upon release, immediately destroys the surrounding zombies. He then turns to see the caster; Joshua, who was running towards him. "So, anyon wanna fill me in on what's going on?" Jeff explains the situation: "Killing giant monster. Freed lady. Got rid of zombies." "Ah," Joshua replied.
> 
> Both of them then look on at the gnoll. "So, anyone got a plan for that thing?" Jeff pulls out a flask of oil. "Jeff got one," he says as he throws the oil at the gnoll. Joshua also casts Daze to stop the enemy.
> 
> ...



Will save:

1d20+0
7+0 = 7

The gnoll blinks, suddenly befuddled, as the oil suddenly splatters on its head.

It the background, the zombies continue to shuffle off in panic.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Before Thronkgar can charge, the skeleton turns to him and calls out "Burning Hands!"
> 
> 3d4+0
> 4,4,2+0 = 10
> ...



Thronkgar smiles a big smile of satisfaction and swings his axe at the skeleton
attack: 1d20+6
18+6 = 24
dmg: 1d12+7
3+7 = 10
"Chicken not so smart eh?"


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar smiles a big smile of satisfaction and swings his axe at the skeleton
> attack: 1d20+6
> 18+6 = 24
> dmg: 1d12+7
> ...



"Shield" the wizard babbles as Thronkgar closes. However, Thronkgar smashes right through the barrier cleaves the wizard's skull in two.

"I'll go round up the zombies." the cleric said. "Finish off the gnoll." By this point the gnoll had recovered from Joshua's spell, and was spitting mad. It let out a roar that forced the party to take a step back, half from the noise and half from the stench of rotting meat. the glimmering erg of its falchion came down on Joshua.

1d20+6
10+6 = 16

Joshua barely slips to the slide, able to _feel_ the air parting nearby where his flesh once was.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 12, 2014)

Joshua uses this new opportunity to use his wand and burn the formerly incapacitated gnoll.

d20 [14]= 14

2d6+1 [3+6+1]=10

Jeff also goes in for the attack by suddenly becoming angry, deciding enough's enough for this bastard, activating his Rage. 

(+4 Str & Con)

He then immediately swings at the giant beast.

d20+8(?) [19+8]=27

d12+10 [5+10]=15


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2014)

Thronkgar moves to flank and attack the gnoll while Jeff attacks it.
attack: 1d20+5
14+5 = 19
dmg: 1d12+10
10+10 = 20


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua uses this new opportunity to use his wand and burn the formerly incapacitated gnoll.
> 
> d20 [14]= 14
> 
> ...



The gnoll screeched in pain as it erupted into flames, pawing franticalling at its face. Jeff strummed a power cord, resounding across the courtyard before leaping into the air and bringing his guitar down on the gnoll's head with a demonic howl.

(re-rolling for correct damage die/modifier)

1d10+9
4+9 = 13

The gnoll crumple to the ground, its skull a blood, burning ruin, it flachion glinting in the light of its fallen owner's funeral pyre. The zombies were shuffling towards the party, driven by the cleric.
(Now its your action, UR.)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The gnoll screeched in pain as it erupted into flames, pawing franticalling at its face. Jeff strummed a power cord, resounding across the courtyard before leaping into the air and bringing his guitar down on the gnoll's head with a demonic howl.
> 
> (re-rolling for correct damage die/modifier)
> 
> ...


Thronkgar seeing the gnoll now fallen and himself at full health charges at the zombies with a glint in his eye.
attack: 1d20+6
19+6 = 25
dmg: 1d12+7
9+7 = 16
(AC 17 up to this point)
CLEAVE!
attack: 1d20+6
9+6 = 15
 dmg: 1d12+7
4+7 = 11
(ac is now 15 until next turn)
Thronkgar will use any AoO he can give.


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar seeing the gnoll now fallen and himself at full health charges at the zombies with a glint in his eye.
> attack: 1d20+6
> 19+6 = 25
> dmg: 1d12+7
> ...



Thronkgar incurs an attack of opportunity on his charge.

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

1d6+4
1+4 = 5

Thronkgar hacks through one zombie and very nearly cuts down another; however, it remains alive. The three zombies swarm him.

1d20+4
18+4 = 22

1d20+4
10+4 = 14

1d20+4
6+4 = 10

Thronkgar manages to shrug off all but one of them

1d6+4
5+4 = 9

Thronkgar is once again on his last legs.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 12, 2014)

Jeff rushes in, still enraged, and strikes at the healthiest zombie in the group. Joshua once again enflames his hands and aims at the weakest of the zombies.

Attack(Josha): d20 [9]=9 
Dmg: d6+1 [3+1]=4

Attack(Jeff): d20+8 [10+8]=18
Dmg: d10+9 [7+9]=16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2014)

Thronkgar targets a zombie he hasn't hit.
attack: 1d20+5
12+5 = 17
dmg: 1d12+10
10+10 = 20
Cleave on next healthy zombie.
attack: 1d20+5
17+5 = 22
Dmg: 1d12+10
9+10 = 19


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

Thronkgar, Jeff, and  Joshua collectively annihilate the remaining zombies.

Everyone gains 700 xp.

The cleric looks over and heals everyone's wounds. Return to full health.

"Thank Mutharan and Natharan that you came, though you _did_ almost get killed by that thing's trap." she said, spitting on the skeleton wizard. She grabbed the gnoll's falchion and began examining it. "Search the skeleton, one of you. I thought I saw something magic earlier."


----------



## P-X 12 (May 12, 2014)

Jeff calms down and feels the fatigue of enraged battle.

Joshua pilfers the skeleton's remains, taking everything he can carry. During that, he tries to make small talk with the woman who helped them. "So, uh, if you mind me asking, who exactly are you, and how'd you get into...all this?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 12, 2014)

"Strong Hen, what god?"


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Strong Hen, what god?"



"I revere the Brother Kings, Mutharan the Sun Lion and Natharan the Moon Lion." the cleric said.



P-X 12 said:


> Jeff calms down and feels the fatigue of enraged battle.
> 
> Joshua pilfers the skeleton's remains, taking everything he can carry. During that, he tries to make small talk with the woman who helped them. "So, uh, if you mind me asking, who exactly are you, and how'd you get into...all this?"



Joshua finds:
A diamond and a ruby, worth 50 and 20 gp respectively
A rod
Miscellaneous magical regents

The cleric just gave Joshua a look.

"Well, when it came down to it, I got involved because I would rather not lounge around waiting to be slaughtered and eaten, while civilization itself burned down around me. What, did you get into this for the free food and complimentary flask?"


----------



## P-X 12 (May 12, 2014)

Joshua pockets the gems and holds onto the rod for now.



Ichypa said:


> The cleric just gave Joshua a look.
> 
> "Well, when it came down to it, I got involved because I would rather not lounge around waiting to be slaughtered and eaten, while civilization itself burned down around me. What, did you get into this for the free food and complimentary flask?"



"...I meant how you got captured. What, did you get surprise-attacked by the gnoll? Buy the crazy ramblings of this raving jackass like we did? Also, you didn't answer the first question, miss." Joshua says as he hands the regents to her.


----------



## Ichypa (May 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshu pockets the gems and holds onto the rod for now.
> 
> 
> 
> "...I meant how you got captured. What, did you get surprise-attacked by the gnoll? Buy the crazy ramblings of this raving jackass like we did? Also, you didn't answer the first question, miss." Joshua says as he hands the regents to her.



"Oh, that." the cleric said. "Yes, that makes much more sense and makes you look significantly less like an idiot. My name is Asthana, Asthana Felcairn." She said the name like it should mean something. Asthana reached out and briefly touched the rod. "Hmm. Nice find." she said, and handed Joshua the falchion.

Joshua acquires:
Rod of Extend Spell (Lesser)
+1 _keen falchion_


----------



## P-X 12 (May 12, 2014)

(Assuming Knowledge rolls use d20 and Int. modifiers)

"Nice to meet you, Asthana. Name's Joshua" He points to the others. "That's Thrronkgar and Jeff. Oh, and thanks for the help with the zombies." Joshua attempts a knowledge(nobility) roll.

d20+1 [16+1]=17


----------



## P-X 12 (May 12, 2014)

(Putting it here just because)

Joshua's knows this:



> The Felcairn house was one of the four houses that supported the god Hitharan, the Black Lion, in the battle between the Brother Kings and the Black Lion and his brother, Artharan the Maneater Lion, to determine which pair of deities would reign over the peoples of the Golden Sea. After the defeat of Hitharan and the death of Artharan, the Felcairn family swore fealty to the Brother Kings. Asthana is the last, and best, of her line, and before the continent-wide ravages of the gnolls began, she represented a new hope for her house, her parents believing she would bring them the favor of the Brother Kings equal to that which they had enjoyed under Hitharan long ago.


__________________

He looks at Asthana, and chuckles to himself. _Looks like we have nobility in our midst._ He then back at the falchion. He decides to keep it for the time being. Joshua looks towards Jeff. "You okay? You took a bit of damage back there." Jeff simply nods and sits down.


----------



## Ichypa (May 13, 2014)

"So, we should probably look for others and regroup." Asthana said. "We need to find out the situation in the rest of the camp, and how the battle fares."


----------



## P-X 12 (May 14, 2014)

Joshua gets up and looks at the others. "Seems like the best course of action...or the only good course of action right now. He looks toward Asthana, and says "Lead the way."


----------



## Ichypa (May 15, 2014)

The party and Asthana make their way to the center of the camp, where the army's spellcasters were regrouping. The Red Chimeras had managed to whether the undead infiltration, and those who had not returned to the fight were healing each other's wounds. Asthana vanished into the crowd of healers.
"Ah, wonderful! Good to see you're all still alive. Nasty business, that was." Lord Thransfar said, coming up behind the trio. He glanced around, his grin fading. "Although... where is Ms. Marhorn?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The party and Asthana make their way to the center of the camp, where the army's spellcasters were regrouping. The Red Chimeras had managed to whether the undead infiltration, and those who had not returned to the fight were healing each other's wounds. Asthana vanished into the crowd of healers.
> "Ah, wonderful! Good to see you're all still alive. Nasty business, that was." Lord Thransfar said, coming up behind the trio. He glanced around, his grin fading. "Although... where is Ms. Marhorn?"



Thronkgar shoves Joshua out in front since it was very well up to him.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The party and Asthana make their way to the center of the camp, where the army's spellcasters were regrouping. The Red Chimeras had managed to whether the undead infiltration, and those who had not returned to the fight were healing each other's wounds. Asthana vanished into the crowd of healers.
> "Ah, wonderful! Good to see you're all still alive. Nasty business, that was." Lord Thransfar said, coming up behind the trio. He glanced around, his grin fading. "Although... where is Ms. Marhorn?"



Joshua sighs. _Looks like he-er, she didn't make it back. Damn shame, she didn't deserve to die out there like that._

Joshua makes a Bluff check.



 "Ms. Marhorn didn't make it out. We were ambushed and one of the skeletons caught her from behind. I don't know what the skeleton did to her; she didn't, or perhaps couldn't, do anything after that, and she didn't seem to get better, even after I tried to heal her. Between that and the others seemingly disappearing, I made a call; To go after them and help, then come back for her. Unfortunately," Joshua continued, "we bit off more than we could chew. We ended up getting attacked by gnolls and zombies, but inadvertently saved another noble by the name of  Asthana Felcairn, who brought us back here by her request."


----------



## Ichypa (May 15, 2014)

Thransfar scowled, and pinched the bridge of his nose.
"Well, at least Lady Felcairn is safe, her loss would have been a blow. Still, I mourn that yet another of the Dancing Man's chosen has been lost to the world." He lifted Joshua's hand and gave it a kiss. "Still, at least you have survived, Sir Joshua. The bards are doubly blessed by the Dancing Man, for their music and their arcana. Tell me, you seem to be a...people person. How would you like to make the same agreement I made with the late Marhorn? You serve me in certain capacities, and I will see you ennobled."


----------



## P-X 12 (May 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thransfar scowled, and pinched the bridge of his nose.
> "Well, at least Lady Felcairn is safe, her loss would have been a blow. Still, I mourn that yet another of the Dancing Man's chosen has been lost to the world." He lifted Joshua's hand and gave it a kiss. "Still, at least you have survived, Sir Joshua. The bards are doubly blessed by the Dancing Man, for their music and their arcana. Tell me, you seem to be a...people person. How would you like to make the same agreement I made with the late Marhorn? You serve me in certain capacities, and I will see you ennobled."



Joshua very briefly considers, and answers "It would be an honor."


----------



## Ichypa (May 15, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua very briefly considers, and answers "It would be an honor."



"Wonderful. Prehaps we could discuss the details over drinks later?" Thransfar said, giving Joshua's hand another kiss. "In the mean time, I need you to report to Grinelda. She's the witch with green skin; don't worry, the alchemist that caused it swore that it would fade within a week. I need to check in with Skrell. Ta-ta." Thransfar said, directing the party's attention to a large plume of unhealthy looking smoke. He auntered off with a wink at Joshua.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 15, 2014)

Joshua internally questions his choice...then shakes it off and starts moving towards Grinelda.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2014)

Thronkgar walks behind Joshua silently judging his words and choice in his mind.


----------



## Ichypa (May 15, 2014)

(Assuming Jeff doesn't decide to go solo for whatever reason.)

The trio approached the source of the column of smoke, a huge, sectioned off potion of the camp dedicated to scores of bubbling cauldrons.
"You lot! What do you want?! If you have no business here then stop loitering and go do something useful." A nightmarish figure with skin that was a horrifyingly bright shade of green strode towards the trio, her skin practically glowing beneath her black robes.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 15, 2014)

Joshua, a bit bothered by the green glow, clears his throat and says "Pardon the intrusion, but we were instructed by Lord Thransfar to report to you."


----------



## Ichypa (May 15, 2014)

Grinelda nodded.
"Ah, good. I needed some disposable sacks of meat. Follow me." Grinelda walked over to the cauldron, ducking under the rope that cordoned the section off from the rest of the camp, heading into the thick, choking haze.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2014)

Thronkgar follows the woman first.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 16, 2014)

Joshua follows the woman, staying behind Thronkgar for shielding.


----------



## Ichypa (May 16, 2014)

Grinelda brought the party out into the middle of the cauldron field, where stacks upon stack of glass bottles waited, loaded onto carts.
"I need you to bring these healing potions to the front lines." Grinelda said. "Until we can get countermeasures up to prevent things like that last attack, we'll need escorts on all our supplies, even behind our own lines."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 16, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Grinelda brought the party out into the middle of the cauldron field, where stacks upon stack of glass bottles waited, loaded onto carts.
> "I need you to bring these healing potions to the front lines." Grinelda said. "Until we can get countermeasures up to prevent things like that last attack, we'll need escorts on all our supplies, even behind our own lines."



"Thronkgar been wanting one potion all day, can come in handy."


----------



## P-X 12 (May 16, 2014)

Joshua moves a cart, and moves toward the destination (but not before taking two of them for the team).


----------



## Ichypa (May 17, 2014)

Grinelda smacked Joshua upside the head. "Don't skim off the top in the middle of a battle!" she snapped. "And at least _try_ to be sneaky about it next time, I feel insulted." She did not, however, take the potions from Joshua, merely replaced those he'd stolen.


----------



## Ichypa (May 18, 2014)

The trio made it way towards the front line, the sounds of battle growing louder as they drew closer, even muffled by the walls of the camps fortifications.
As they passed through the single small gate in the rough earth and stone walls, the party sees the milling of soldiers rushing to support different parts of the line. The center of the front line seemed to be bending inwards, but dozens of injured men and women were being carried back into camp from the right flank. The enemy seemed to have pushed through the left flank, and were pushing hard against the far left fortifications.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 19, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The trio made it way towards the front line, the sounds of battle growing louder as they drew closer, even muffled by the walls of the camps fortifications.
> As they passed through the single small gate in the rough earth and stone walls, the party sees the milling of soldiers rushing to support different parts of the line. The center of the front line seemed to be bending inwards, but dozens of injured men and women were being carried back into camp from the right flank. The enemy seemed to have pushed through the left flank, and were pushing hard against the far left fortifications.



Thronkgar goes to the left fortifications to help push the enemy back.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 19, 2014)

Jeff moves his kart of potions to the injured in the right flank while Joshua moves the other kart to the injured heading towards the camp.


----------



## Ichypa (May 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar goes to the left fortifications to help push the enemy back.



Thronkgar's first impression is of the skeleton. It is big. Very big. It is in fact a animated elephant skeleton, trying to smash through the camps fortifications. The soldiers of the Red Chimera, both on and off the wall, are making an effort to stop it, but they are being harried by the gnolls on top, firing down below.



P-X 12 said:


> Jeff moves his kart of potions to the injured in the right flank while Joshua moves the other kart to the injured heading towards the camp.



Jeff ran over to the battle at the right flank. A wall of dead men and stacked shields as tall as a man had been erected.
"Captain, we are unable to break their lines!" a soldier was saying. A crossbow bolt flew overhead to stick in the ground at Jeff's feet.
"Curse them!" An the officer swore in response. "I didn't think even the Black Lions could sink low enough to join hands with Surga's spawn.

As Joshua bravely headed away from battle and into camp, he heard a familiar voice.
"Hey! Hey, dude man buddy! What's up?" The dirty bard from before hopped up onto the cart next to Joshua. He pulled out a wad of filthy paper wrapped around some kind of plant and smoked it, exhaling great plumes of smoke.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 20, 2014)

...
_Goddamn it, I thought I was done with these kind of guys._ 

Joshua looked around to count the soldiers who needed potions and said "Hey man, just fine. Can we talk later? I need to deliver these to the injured and go back to assist with the front lines."


----------



## Ichypa (May 20, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> ...
> _Goddamn it, I thought I was done with these kind of guys._
> 
> Joshua looked around to count the soldiers who needed potions and said "Hey man, just fine. Can we talk later? I need to deliver these to the injured and go back to assist with the front lines."



"Righteous, dude, righteous. You got the will to power for the dedication towards the common good of man. You're a true hero, dude man bro." the dirty man said, swaying slightly as he continued to smoke. "See, like, that's why I'm here. helping out. The lady I was under, she said that, like, my oneness with the earth was to intense for her, so she sent me to go get potions for the injured." The man pointed off to the left, along the inside of the fortifications. "You gotta go this way, man bro dude. That's where you gotta go."


----------



## P-X 12 (May 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Righteous, dude, righteous. You got the will to power for the dedication towards the common good of man. You're a true hero, dude man bro." the dirty man said, swaying slightly as he continued to smoke. "See, like, that's why I'm here. helping out. The lady I was under, she said that, like, my oneness with the earth was to intense for her, so she sent me to go get potions for the injured." The man pointed off to the left, along the inside of the fortifications. "You gotta go this way, man bro dude. That's where you gotta go."



Joshua, tuning out the most of it, moved towards the fortifications.


----------



## Ichypa (May 21, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua, tuning out the most of it, moved towards the fortifications.



After the cart had travelled around fifty feet, the man began waving his arms.
"Here, here! Okay, you gotta turn right here, dude!" he said, taking another drag and exhaleing the fumes.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After the cart had travelled around fifty feet, the man began waving his arms.
> "Here, here! Okay, you gotta turn right here, dude!" he said, taking another drag and exhaleing the fumes.



_...Well, this is gonna take a while. I've got no clure if he's sober enough to know what he's doing._ Joshua follows the bard's instructions. 

_ I wonder what everyone else is doing..._

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jeff takes as many potions from his kart as he needs to bring him back to prime shape and chugs them immediately, then pulls out his club to assist in breaking the enemy's lines. During this, he asks "Surga? We being betrayed?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar's first impression is of the skeleton. It is big. Very big. It is in fact a animated elephant skeleton, trying to smash through the camps fortifications. The soldiers of the Red Chimera, both on and off the wall, are making an effort to stop it, but they are being harried by the gnolls on top, firing down below.



Thronkgar attempts jumping onto the elephant to attack the gnolls.
(go ahead and make your rolls)


----------



## Ichypa (May 21, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _...Well, this is gonna take a while. I've got no clure if he's sober enough to know what he's doing._ Joshua follows the bard's instructions.
> 
> _ I wonder what everyone else is doing..._
> 
> ...



"Okay, turn left here." The man said after another few dozen feet.

___

The soldiers give Jeff an odd look. "I don't see how. The gnolls have always wanted to kill us, and Surga has wanted to destroy everything even before she became their patron goddess. I don't think they've ever been on our side long enough to do anything that would count as betrayal."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar attempts jumping onto the elephant to attack the gnolls.
> (go ahead and make your rolls)



1d20-4
16-4 = 12

Thronkgar doesn't get anywhere near the gnolls, but manages to clutch one of the undead monster's vast legs.

1d20+0
3+0 = 3

However, he lost his grip and slid to the ground.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Okay, turn left here." The man said after another few dozen feet.
> 
> ___
> 
> The soldiers give Jeff an odd look. "I don't see how. The gnolls have always wanted to kill us, and Surga has wanted to destroy everything even before she became their patron goddess. I don't think they've ever been on our side long enough to do anything that would count as betrayal."



Joshua turns left, hoping that this wasn't all a waste of time.

_______

Jeff tunes out most of the ramblings of his fellow soldiers, pockets three potions from the kart (which he leaves in front of said soldiers for support) and moves towards the battle.

(Insert roll here)


----------



## Ichypa (May 24, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua turns left, hoping that this wasn't all a waste of time.
> 
> _______
> 
> ...



"Okay, okay, now go straight for about 60 yards and then turn left, and we'll be there." the man said. He pulled out a bottle and a small cup, and the poured something that looked like orange juice into the cup before knocking it back. He did the same with a second bottle, and began staring into the sky, saying, "Whoaaaaaaaa....."

------

Jeff charged out from behind the barricades and is almost killed by a storm of arrows. Arrayed in front of him are three different blocks of soldiers in black armor, with each a forming a shield wall to protect themselves. From behind the safety of the shield wall, crossbow men would pop up and fire at the Red Chimera lines.

Jeff's Initiative:
1d20+1
19+1 = 20


----------



## P-X 12 (May 30, 2014)

Joshua goes down the path and turns left. _This is gonna bring me into a battlefield or something, isn't it?_

_______

Jeff turns to the soldiers and says "Why not charge them? Jeff can break up group."


----------



## Ichypa (May 30, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua goes down the path and turns left. _This is gonna bring me into a battlefield or something, isn't it?_
> 
> _______
> 
> Jeff turns to the soldiers and says "Why not charge them? Jeff can break up group."



Joshua turned down the path, and the cart trundled along. "We're here!" the man said. 'Here' turn out to be a dead end, a closed circle of empty tents, without a soul in sight.
"Now," the man said, "lets do what needs to be done." Suddenly, he transformed into a tiger.

Initiative:
1d20+1
3+1 = 4

----------

The officer looked at Jeff skeptically, then back at his men. He lips moved silently as he thought.
"Yeah...yeah. Okay. This just might work." he said. He turned back to Jeff. "Barbarian! What's your name?"


----------



## P-X 12 (May 30, 2014)

_...

Honestly, I don't know what I was expecting with him, but it sure wasn't this._


Joshua pulls out his Staff of Extend Spell, and casts Lullaby on the giant cat.

Ini: d20 [17]=17
Atk: d20+1 [12]=12
_______

Jeff says "Name is Jeff. Now, we go crush their bones."


----------



## Ichypa (May 30, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _...
> 
> Honestly, I don't know what I was expecting with him, but it sure wasn't this._
> 
> ...



Despite the weak droziness Lullaby cast over the target, the tiger dropped like a stone, probably due to the influence of the many drugs the man had taken. Despite temporarily being held in check, beneath it slumber the tiger was clearly struggling back to conciousness

------

"Good. Are you willing to take on....risky propositions for the sake of Marzon, Jeff?" the officer asked.


----------



## P-X 12 (May 30, 2014)

_And now I hall ass out of here._

Joshua immediately grabs as many potions as he can from the kart, leaving behind a couriers outfit near it's face (that oddly enough smelled like a rather androgynous fellow), and halls ass away from the tiger, tracing his steps back wards.

________

Jeff looks at the officer. "Risky propositions? You mean tough fighting?"


----------



## Ichypa (May 30, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _And now I hall ass out of here._
> 
> Joshua immediately grabs as many potions as he can from the kart, leaving behind a couriers outfit near it's face (that oddly enough smelled like a rather androgynous fellow), and halls ass away from the tiger, tracing his steps back wards.
> 
> ...



Joshua manages to book it all the way back to where people were

-----

".....Yes, and no. If the risk pays off, you'll have to fight, if it doesn't, you'll be dead. Follow me." the officer said. He lead Jeff over to a group of Thunderflames.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 7, 2014)

Joshua dusts himself off, and moves towards the battlefield where his allies were.

But not before finding a place to sell/trade his loot (and hopefully gain something he can use).
_____

Jeff lifts his guitar and follows the man.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 8, 2014)

Joshua stumbled through the chaos of the war camp, shouting people running all around him.
Suddenly, he heard, "Good days, young sirs? Might I interests you in a ten-foot pole? Mad Harshim's traveling general store has only the finest goods!" 
Joshua turned around to find a man sitting behind him, a blanket spread in front of him and and a tent set up behind him, both filled with odds and ends.

______


The Thunderflames are surrounding a huge metal tube.
"Gentlemen," the officer said, "I need to to send this man" pointing at Jeff  "over to the Black Lions."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 9, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> 1d20-4
> 16-4 = 12
> 
> Thronkgar doesn't get anywhere near the gnolls, but manages to clutch one of the undead monster's vast legs.
> ...



Thronkgar makes another leap.

1d20-4
19-4 = 15

This time he seizes onto the skelephant's leg, and begins to haul himself up.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Joshua stumbled through the chaos of the war camp, shouting people running all around him.
> Suddenly, he heard, "Good days, young sirs? Might I interests you in a ten-foot pole? Mad Harshim's traveling general store has only the finest goods!"
> Joshua turned around to find a man sitting behind him, a blanket spread in front of him and and a tent set up behind him, both filled with odds and ends.
> 
> ...




Joshua chuckles. _Even during the war at the end of the world, you'll always find one guy trying to sell that "legendary weapon that's been in their families for generations". Still, got nowhere else to try, so might as well. _ Joshua walked up to the man and perused his wares, particularly looking for a shield, quiver and maybe a mace.

He also makes a Perception check on said wares.

D20-1 [9-1]=8
_______ 

Jeff picks up his guitar, waiting for the order to attack.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua chuckles. _Even during the war at the end of the world, you'll always find one guy trying to sell that "legendary weapon that's been in their families for generations". Still, got nowhere else to try, so might as well. _ Joshua walked up to the man and perused his wares, particularly looking for a shield, quiver and maybe a mace.
> 
> He also makes a Perception check on said wares.
> 
> ...



Joshua can see that the items do in fact exist. Several shields and the handle of a mace can be scene, though a quiver isn't evident upon a cursory glance.
"Ah, my good sirs, you have made an excellent choice, coming to Hashim's humble stall. Unlike the rest of these peons." Hashim sniffed at the panicked masses trying to win a war. "For you, a special 50% off deal! What can Hashim's meager stock provide you with?

_____

"Understood." the leader of the Thunderflames said, his black sunburst flashing in the torch light. He turned to his squad and yelled, "Bring out the Big Gun!" The Thunderflames scrambled to obey, and within minutes they had rolled out and enormous cannon. The leader pulled out a helmet covered in red, white and blue stripes and white star and handed it to Jeff.
"Please put this on and climb inside, please." he said, indicating the gargantuan artillery piece.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Joshua can see that the items do in fact exist. Several shields and the handle of a mace can be scene, though a quiver isn't evident upon a cursory glance.
> "Ah, my good sirs, you have made an excellent choice, coming to Hashim's humble stall. Unlike the rest of these peons." Hashim sniffed at the panicked masses trying to win a war. "For you, a special 50% off deal! What can Hashim's meager stock provide you with?
> 
> _____
> ...



Joshua takes out his falchion and ruby, putting them on the table. "I would like a shield, mace, and maybe some arrows. This should be able to pay for at least the first two items."

________

Jeff puts on the helmet and steps into the cannon, waiting for inevitable.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua takes out his falchion and ruby, putting them on the table. "I would like a shield, mace, and maybe some arrows. This should be able to pay for at least the first two items."
> 
> ________
> 
> Jeff puts on the helmet and steps into the cannon, waiting for inevitable.



"Ah, yes, yes, I can do all of this for you, my lord." Hashim said, his eyes buldging out of his head when he saw the falchion. "What kind of shield do you desire, my lord? Wooden or steel? Heavy or light?"

____________

"Aiiiiiim!" The cannon rotated so that it pointe towards the battlefield. "Fiiireee!"
There was an enormous bang, and suddenly Jeff was air born. He soared through the air like a majestic, musclebound eagle. Flames erupted before him from the speed at which he moved. He careened towards the block of Black Lions. As Jeff descended from the heavens, he heard a voice. It seemed to be coming from the helmet itself.
"Go forth, young one." it said. For a moment, Jeff saw the image of a man.

The man saluted.
And Jeff crashed into the center most block of Black Lions, annihilating it.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 13, 2014)

Joshua, watching the way the man reacted to the falchion, made a Sense Motive check.

d20-1 [16-1]=15

He also says, "Light Steel. Also, make it a heavy mace, if you would.

________

Jeff felt the sudden urge to salute the image of the man, and so he did before falling down onto the Black Lions, brandishing his guitar after impact.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah, yes, yes, I can do all of this for you, my lord." Hashim said, his eyes buldging out of his head when he saw the falchion. "What kind of shield do you desire, my lord? Wooden or steel? Heavy or light?"
> 
> ____________
> 
> ...



Joshua, watching the way the man reacted to the falchion, made a Sense Motive check.

d20-1 [16-1]=15

He also says, "Light Steel. Also, make it a heavy mace, if you would."

________

Jeff flew into the air like a flying brick, before catching the face and voice of a man.

Jeff felt the sudden urge to salute the image of the man, and so he did before falling down onto the Black Lions, brandishing his guitar after impact.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua, watching the way the man reacted to the falchion, made a Sense Motive check.
> 
> d20-1 [16-1]=15
> 
> ...



Joshua senses enormous greed, along with what can only be described as the sense of a butt-kisser.
Hashim leaps to his feet snatching up the falchion and the ruby. "At once, at once, my lord. I shall have what you need right away." Hashim rushed into his tent. As Joshua listens to the sounds of rummaging from within, he felt a hand on his should.
"So this is where you were." someone said. The voice sounded familiar.

______ 

Jeff strides out of the flaming crater made by his descent in slow motion, strumming his guitar. The surviving Black Lions look upon him in awe and horror.

*Roll for Intimidate


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 13, 2014)

Joshua waits for the man getting his equipment until he hears a person's voice. He internally flinched, makes a Perception check based on the person's voice and turned to said person, his hand on his wand.

d20-1 [8-1]=7
_______

d20+2 [18+2]=20

Jeff looks at the stunned men in front of him. He wields his guitar, saying "So, who's first?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua waits for the man getting his equipment until he hears a person's voice. He internally flinched, makes a Perception check based on the person's voice and turned to said person, his hand on his wand.
> 
> d20-1 [8-1]=7
> _______
> ...



Joshua turned to find his so-called "fellow" bard standing behind him, for once not smoking anything. In fact, he looked disturbingly lucid.
"Calm down, dude, I ain't gonna hurtcha. Not here, anyway." The man pulls a wand out of his pocket, a wand that Joshua recognizes as his own. Joshua pats at his belt, but his wand is indeed missing.
"I told you stop panicking. I failed to kill you, so right now I just want to talk." the man said, handing Joshua hi wand back. "You know, I never got a name from you. I'm Cantor."

______

The Black Lions nearest to Jeff collectively shit themselves and break ranks, making them easy prey for a counterattack by the Crimson Chimeras. However, one squad maintained its discipline and began firing on Jeff.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 13, 2014)

Joshua, not buying it, makes a Sense Motive check.

d20-1 [14-1]=13

Joshua looks at him and says, "...You tried to lead me into a dead end and turned into a tiger.That and I'm pretty sure you're a druid, or at least know some of their tricks. I'm gonna want a little bit more than your word that you won't kill me."
_______

Jeff spots the men who dired on him and charges. "Now, you die!"

INI: d20+4 [12+4]=16


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua, not buying it, makes a Sense Motive check.
> 
> d20-1 [14-1]=13
> 
> ...



Joshua gets the feeling that Cantor is _probably_ sincere."

"Are you dead right now? No? Then there's you're proof." Cantor said. "And I never said I _won't_ kill you, just that I won't right now." There was a crashing sound and a scream inside the tent.
"Anyway, I want to ask you: have you seen a musclebound guitarist around? Horrific lack of musical talent?"

_____

INI:

1d20+1
20+1 = 21

1d20+1
1+1 = 2

The shield bearers form up, preparing for Jeff's charge, while the crossbowmen frantically tried to reload before the storm of human flesh and rage that was Jeff crashed into them.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Joshua gets the feeling that Cantor is _probably_ sincere."
> 
> "Are you dead right now? No? Then there's you're proof." Cantor said. "And I never said I _won't_ kill you, just that I won't right now." There was a crashing sound and a scream inside the tent.
> "Anyway, I want to ask you: have you seen a musclebound guitarist around? Horrific lack of musical talent?"
> ...



_Well, that's a vote of confidence on how well this'll go if I've ever seen one; I'll kill you later but not now. _

Joshua sighed, as he really didn't have much of a choice other than play along or risk pissing him off. "Not here. He went to the battlefield to fight; was gonna go back there to join him after I delivered that rack of potions, but that didn't go well, so I decided to pick up some extra gear and move out. Speaking of, where is he?" He makes a Perception check, trying the listen to the noises coming from the tent.

1d20-1 [17-1]=16

____

Jeff charges the swath of crossbowmen trying to reload. "Time to crush Lions!" he said as he lifted his guitar and swung at the shields.

Atk: d20+4 [7+4]=11
Dmg: d20+6 [9+6]=15


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 13, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Well, that's a vote of confidence on how well this'll go if I've ever seen one; I'll kill you later but not now. _
> 
> Joshua sighed, as he really didn't have much of a choice other than play along or risk pissing him off. "Not here. He went to the battlefield to fight; was gonna go back there to join him after I delivered that rack of potions, but that didn't go well, so I decided to pick up some extra gear and move out. Speaking of, where is he?" He makes a Perception check, trying the listen to the noises coming from the tent.
> 
> ...



"So. He IS here." Cantor said. He grinned a yellow, rotted grin. "Jeff. You stupid son of a bitch. Soon, I'll settle our score once and for all." The grin vanished. "But enough about me. Rumor has it that you, that idiot, and your cronies have gotten Thransfar's ear." Cantor stepped closer the weird fumes  and smoke on his breath.
"She foretold that he would rise." Cantor said. "I intended to warn him using your entrails, but I guess a spoken message works. Tell your master to stay the fuck away from the forest. Or he'll regret it." He turned and walked away. "You all will."
"My Lord!" Hashim reappeared, carrying the items Joshua had asked him for. "As you have asked, Hashim has provided! Stay your praise, this humble merchant is undeserving of it." When Joshua glance back to Cantor, the man had vanished.

______

Jeff's attack bounced off the shield, who held a tight formation against his attacks. The crossbowmen finished reloading and fired.

Attack
1d20+1
1+1 = 2

1d20+1
6+1 = 7

1d20+1
4+1 = 5

1d20+1
11+1 = 12

1d20+1
14+1 = 15

They failed to hit.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 14, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "So. He IS here." Cantor said. He grinned a yellow, rotted grin. "Jeff. You stupid son of a bitch. Soon, I'll settle our score once and for all." The grin vanished. "But enough about me. Rumor has it that you, that idiot, and your cronies have gotten Thransfar's ear." Cantor stepped closer the weird fumes  and smoke on his breath.
> "She foretold that he would rise." Cantor said. "I intended to warn him using your entrails, but I guess a spoken message works. Tell your master to stay the fuck away from the forest. Or he'll regret it." He turned and walked away. "You all will."
> "My Lord!" Hashim reappeared, carrying the items Joshua had asked him for. "As you have asked, Hashim has provided! Stay your praise, this humble merchant is undeserving of it." When Joshua glance back to Cantor, the man had vanished.
> 
> ...



Joshua, kind of stunned at the whole ordeal, had two thoughts go through his mind; _Well, that went about as well as I hoped,_ and two, _Wait, I've gotta help out the others. Lord knows what crap they've gotten themselves into at this point._ Joshua takes the equipment Hashim had left out for him, and went on his way to the battlefield.

_____

Jeff, realizing their aim was off, swung once more at the barricade.

d20+4 [9+4]=13
d12+6 [2+6]=8


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 14, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua, kind of stunned at the whole ordeal, had two thoughts go through his mind; _Well, that went about as well as I hoped,_ and two, _Wait, I've gotta help out the others. Lord knows what crap they've gotten themselves into at this point._ Joshua takes the equipment Hashim had left out for him, and went on his way to the battlefield.
> 
> _____
> 
> ...



As Jeff rushed towards the battlefield, he heard someone call out. "Hey! Hey you!" A man who looked like a messenger rushed up to Joshua. "You!" he panted. "I saw you with one of the potion carts. The front lines haven't received theirs, what did you do with them?"

____

The shield wall once again held against Jeff's assault.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 15, 2014)

Gauss Von Krieg hummed playfully, a satisfied smirk playing across his lips.
He twirled a small flask of oil between his fingers, tossing it occasionally in the air, only to grab it and start twirling it again.
He was in a good mood.
It wasn't everyday that Thransfar entrusted him with bodyguard duty, in the midst of the battlefield no less, as it wasn't everyday that he got the chance to try his new blowgun on some sorry fellow that had the misfortune to walk past him.
"Hey!" he heard a voice call him from behind. "Hey you!"
_Speak of the devil_, Gauss thought as he turned around towards the man for him, getting his newest blowgun out of his pocket.
But the man -a messenger?- just ran past him and towards another man, a man that held a violin in his hands.
It didn't take too long of an inspection for Gauss to realize that this man was the one he was supposed to guard.
It didn't take that much longer for a small grin to tug on the side of his mouth.
_It's time to make a good first impression_, thought Gauss as he placed the blowgun back in his pocket. He wouldn't want for the poor musician to mistake his intentions, now would he?
"You!" he heard the messenger pant. "I saw you with one of the potion carts. The front lines haven't received theirs, what did you do with them?"
Grabbing firmly the vial of oil, feats of squeaky, high-pitched laughter followed behind him as he approached the two men.
_*Ghost sound has been cast.*_
With a wide smile and a mischievous glint in his eyes, Gauss tossed the vial of oil at the messenger's way.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 15, 2014)

A glass vial flew out of nowhere, smacking the messenger in the head.
"Gaaah!" he shouted, spinning around. "Who the hell threw that?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 15, 2014)

"I did." said Gauss with a dead voice, gesturing sluggishly at himself. "In response of harassing my bard, plus to get your attention. I first intended to use my blowgun, but then I would never hear the end of this one from big ol' Thransfar, plus a wasted dart _is_ a wasted dart. Now that that's out of the way, tell me, Jimmy-boy-whose-name-escapes-me-even-after-so-long, how exactly would the bard know what happened to the potions of his caravan? Depending on your answer, I will decide whether you'll get a new haircut... Or is it a hair-burn, I don't know, I haven't decided what to call it. Bardie, what do you think?" 
Gauss started to search his pockets for some flint and steel, patiently -or not- waiting for the messenger's answer.
Meanwhile, the high-pitched laughter hovered around the three men, rising and fluctuating at the wind's whim.
(Intimidate check?)


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 15, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "I did." said Gauss with a dead voice, gesturing sluggishly at himself. "In response of harassing my bard, plus to get your attention. I first intended to use my blowgun, but then I would never hear the end of this one from big ol' Thransfar, plus a wasted dart _is_ a wasted dart. Now that that's out of the way, tell me, Jimmy-boy-whose-name-escapes-me-even-after-so-long, how exactly would the bard know what happened to the potions of his caravan? Depending on your answer, I will decide whether you'll get a new haircut... Or is it a hair-burn, I don't know, I haven't decided what to call it. Bardie, what do you think?"
> Gauss started to search his pockets for some flint and steel, patiently -or not- waiting for the messenger's answer.
> Meanwhile, the high-pitched laughter hovered around the three men, rising and fluctuating at the wind's whim.
> (Intimidate check?)



(roll yourself in the future.)

1d20+6
14+6 = 20

"Because...he...was transporting them...
The messenger sprinted off as fast as his legs could carry him.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 15, 2014)

Whilst the magic wielder in front of him was screwing with the messenger, Joshua was writing down something with his inkpen into his journal; namely a list of directions to the potion cache, as bare bones and quickly as he could, before ripping it out of the journal. Before the man ran away in embarrassment, Joshua made a Sleight of Hand check to slip the paper into the man's person.

d20+2 [12+2]=14

Joshua then turns to the man who caused the grown man to run away in shame. "So, you're another person Thransfar sent? I think you and I will get along just nicely." Joshua held out his hand. "Name's Joshua."

---------------------

Jeff swung once again at the wall of targets in front of him.

d20+4 [18+4]=22
d12+6 [6+6]=12


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 15, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Jeff swung once again at the wall of targets in front of him.
> 
> d20+4 [18+4]=22
> d12+6 [6+6]=12



Jeff's guitar crushed through the shield in front of him, smashing the ribcage of the man behind it; killing him instantly. With his death, there was now of gap in the shield wall.

1d20+1
19+1 = 20

1d20+1
2+1 = 3

1d20+1
12+1 = 13

1d20+1
18+1 = 19

1d20+1
5+1 = 6

The Crossbow men fire, but only two bolts manage to penetrate Jeff's armor.

1d10+0
6+0 = 6

1d10+0
9+0 = 9

Jeff takes 15 damage.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 16, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Whilst the magic wielder in front of him was screwing with the messenger, Joshua was writing down something with his inkpen into his journal; namely a list of directions to the potion cache, as bare bones and quickly as he could, before ripping it out of the journal. Before the man ran away in embarrassment, Joshua made a Sleight of Hand check to slip the paper into the man's person.
> 
> d20+2 [12+2]=14
> 
> ...


"Gauss Von Krieg." said Gauss, returning the handshake. "Just Gauss will do... Or like Thransfar likes to call me, Kafkaesque. I have no idea what it means, but it sounds really, _really_ cool and I'm thinking of adopting it as an alias in the future. _Gauss the Kafkaesque._ A bit too complicated, awesome nonetheless , which is all that matters in names and all that's related to them anyway. Where are you heading? Is it fun? Can I join? Actually, no, scratch the last part, I'll join anyway, if I don't, Thransfar might drink my blood with a bamboo rod. Question, where we are going, will I need to use a blowgun, or a knife, or whatever, I'm not picky on such subjects. Just as long the target is not a duckling. I love ducklings, do you love ducklings? Nah, you do, who doesn't love the little fellows?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 17, 2014)

_So, more people sent from Thransfar. Can't figure out if that's a good or bad thing._

Joshua nods and replies, "In order? Hello Guass, towards the battlefield, depends on whether you think battle is fun, I could use all the help I can find at this point, use whatever you're comfortable with, and sure, ducklings are nice." Joshua starts walking towards the battlefield.

____________

Jeff reels back slightly as the arrows hit him. He then yells out to his fellow soldiers "Jeff's made a hole in this shield wall!" He lifts his guitar for another swing at it. "Time to make hole bigger!" 

d20+4 [15+4]=19
d12+6 [4+6]=10


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 17, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Jeff reels back slightly as the arrows hit him. He then yells out to his fellow soldiers "Jeff's made a hole in this shield wall!" He lifts his guitar for another swing at it. "Time to make hole bigger!"
> 
> d20+4 [15+4]=19
> d12+6 [4+6]=10



The other soldiers are mainly sweeping up the other squads Jeff had sent into panic, but some of them started heading Jeff's way upon hearing his call. In the mean time, Jeff caved in the head  of a second soldier.
"Hold the line!" some one screamed. "Hold the line, damn you!"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 17, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _So, more people sent from Thransfar. Can't figure out if that's a good or bad thing._
> 
> Joshua nods and replies, "In order? Hello Guass, towards the battlefield, depends on whether you think battle is fun, I could use all the help I can find at this point, use whatever you're comfortable with, and sure, ducklings are nice." Joshua starts walking towards the battlefield.
> 
> ...


"Now that's what I like to hear." Gauss got a blowgun out of his pocket and followed the young bard to the battlefield. Though death and pain reigned all around them, Gauss had a good feeling about this.
After all, he _did_ find a fellow duck lover.
"I wonder what the drop rate on magic items is around these parts. I could use something more offensive."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 19, 2014)

Joshua nodded and walked towards the battlefield. Not so hard when you just follow the trail of wounded people coming from it. 

______

Jeff looks at the hole in the shield wall he made...and then realizes the wouns on him. Realizing that he could use help, he then backs away fom the wall, moving towards the other soldiers to inform them of his feat. He also drinks one of his potions whilst doing so.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 19, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua nodded and walked towards the battlefield. Not so hard when you just follow the trail of wounded people coming from it.
> 
> ______
> 
> Jeff looks at the hole in the shield wall he made...and then realizes the wouns on him. Realizing that he could use help, he then backs away fom the wall, moving towards the other soldiers to inform them of his feat. He also drinks one of his potions whilst doing so.



Joshua and Gauss exit the fortifications, and witness the front lines being pushed back.

______

1d8+1
6+1 = 7

Jeff heals 7 damage.

The crossbowmen fire.

1d20+1
13+1 = 14

1d20+1
14+1 = 15

1d20+1
12+1 = 13

1d20+1
20+1 = 21

1d20+1
7+1 = 8

Most of the shots go wild, but one flies terribly true.

Crit threat confirmation:

1d20+1
11+1 = 12

The bolt slams into Jeff, but it thankfully misses anything vital.

1d10+0
3+0 = 3


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 20, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Joshua and Gauss exit the fortifications, and witness the front lines being pushed back.
> 
> ______
> 
> ...


"...So...I take the ones on the left, you take the ones on the right or do we flip a coin for it?" asked Gauss, scratching his cheek with the blowgun.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar makes another leap.
> 
> 1d20-4
> 19-4 = 15
> ...


Ini: 1d20+5
10+5 = 15

Once Thronkgar is up where the Gnolls are he'll attack
Power attack cleave
Attack: 1d20+4
15+4 = 19
dmg: 1d12+10
8+10 = 18
cleave:
attack: 1d20+4
14+4 = 18
dmg: 1d12+10
6+10 = 16


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ini: 1d20+5
> 10+5 = 15
> 
> Once Thronkgar is up where the Gnolls are he'll attack
> ...



Thronkgar manages to clamber up this time. One on top of the skelephant, he immediately launches  into his attack, cutting down two of the three gnolls in quick succession. The final gnoll looks down at his dead companions. He looks up at Thronkgar. He looks back at his companions. He looks at Thronkgar, this time with a look on his facer that seems to say "Fuck this shit, I'm out." The gnoll dived off of the Skelephant, leaving Thronkgar the winner.

+600 xp


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 21, 2014)

Seeing that Joshua was not planning of responding any time soon, Gauss concentrated on the ground beneath them, scooping as many small stones and rubble as possible. 
_*Scoop has been cast.*_


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 21, 2014)

Joshua had been trying to locate his allies. He spotted several battles, each with a large amount of soldiers on each side, but could not find them. "Hey Gauss," Joshua said. "Could you keep a look out for two people? One's large, wields a giant guitar and isn't the most well spoken guy. The other is...well, pretty much the same except with a giant axe." Joshua made a Perception check to catch sight of his allies. 

d20-1 [17-1]=16

_______

Jeff downed another potion to keep his health up, and then ran towards his side. 

d8 [8]=8


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar manages to clamber up this time. One on top of the skelephant, he immediately launches  into his attack, cutting down two of the three gnolls in quick succession. The final gnoll looks down at his dead companions. He looks up at Thronkgar. He looks back at his companions. He looks at Thronkgar, this time with a look on his facer that seems to say "Fuck this shit, I'm out." The gnoll dived off of the Skelephant, leaving Thronkgar the winner.
> 
> +600 xp


The skelephant doesn't seem aware of Thronkgar or if it is, it doesn't think he's a threat. Thronkgar thinks of giving it a hard time via surprise round or controlling it himself. (what rolls needed?)


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 21, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua had been trying to locate his allies. He spotted several battles, each with a large amount of soldiers on each side, but could not find them. "Hey Gauss," Joshua said. "Could you keep a look out for two people? One's large, wields a giant guitar and isn't the most well spoken guy. The other is...well, pretty much the same except with a giant axe." Joshua made a Perception check to catch sight of his allies.
> 
> d20-1 [17-1]=16
> 
> ...


"Sure, why not." said Gauss as a small lump of rocks formed in front of him.
He glanced around too, in search of those supposed allies. 
_Big with giant guitar and axe, big with giant guitar and axe, big with giant guitar and axe..._
_Gauss made a perception check._
1d20 -2
16 - 2= 14


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 21, 2014)

Gauss and Joshua see Thronkgar, not too far away, riding on top of a giant skeletal elephant.

In the opposite direction, they see what might be a guitar raised to the sky as the wielder danced the dance of ass-kicking.

______

Try as he might, Thronkgar couldn't bend the undead aboination to his will, because he wasn't a necromancer.

__________

1d20+1
12+1 = 13

1d20+1
12+1 = 13

1d20+1
4+1 = 5

1d20+1
6+1 = 7

1d20+1
12+1 = 13

The Crossbowmen fired at Jeff, but failed to hit him. In the mean time, the shield bearers drew together, closing the gap in the shield wall. However, since there were only three of them now, this left the crossbowmen at the end of the archer line exposed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Gauss and Joshua see Thronkgar, not too far away, riding on top of a giant skeletal elephant.
> 
> ______
> 
> ...


Seeing it's impossible to tame the beast Thronkgar takes the only proper action however suicidal it is.
Hitting it while he's on it's back.



> Ini: +5 +1(dex) +4 (feat)
> HP: (1d10+ 1d12) 22 +4 hp x (2) = 30 hp
> Hit:1d20 +2(BAB) + 5(str)
> Dmg:1d12 + 5(str) + (2)
> AC:17 = 10+6(armor)+ 1(Dex) -


He swings his axe with all his might.
Power attack:
Hit: 1d20+6
16+6 = 22
Dmg: 1d12+10
12+10 = 22
Providing it rears back after the hit Thronkgar will use the axe he lodged in to hold on.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 21, 2014)

DR 5/Blugeoning, 22-5=18

The Skelephant makes a dry wheezing sound, which in life might have been a mighty trumpet. The beast bucks and thrashes, trying to remove its attacker.

(Make a Strength check with a +4 circumstance bonus for the axe)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> DR 5/Blugeoning, 22-5=18
> 
> The Skelephant makes a dry wheezing sound, which in life might have been a mighty trumpet. The beast bucks and thrashes, trying to remove its attacker.
> 
> (Make a Strength check with a +4 circumstance bonus for the axe)



Thronkgar rages instantly (free action)


> A barbarian can call upon inner reserves of strength and ferocity, granting her additional combat prowess. Starting at 1st level, a barbarian can rage for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + her Constitution modifier. At each level after 1st, she can rage for 2 additional rounds. Temporary increases to Constitution, such as those gained from rage and spells like bear's endurance, do not increase the total number of rounds that a barbarian can rage per day. A barbarian can enter rage as a free action. The total number of rounds of rage per day is renewed after resting for 8 hours, although these hours do not need to be consecutive.
> 
> While in rage, a barbarian gains a +4 morale bonus to her Strength and Constitution, as well as a +2 morale bonus on Will saves. In addition, she takes a –2 penalty to Armor Class. The increase to Constitution grants the barbarian 2 hit points per Hit Dice, but these disappear when the rage ends and are not lost first like temporary hit points. While in rage, a barbarian cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except Acrobatics, Fly, Intimidate, and Ride) or any ability that requires patience or concentration.


Str check: 1d20+11
9+11 = 20
Provided Thronkgar stays on he'll dislodge the moment the skeletal elephant moves lurches forward using the force of it moving forward and his own swing  to be able to lodge himself in again.
If thrown off he'll attempt to lodge himself again if possible.
Reflex: 1d20+1
14+1 = 15



> Ini: +5 +1(dex) +4 (feat)
> HP: (1d10+ 1d12) 22 +4 hp x (2) =  hp 34
> Hit:1d20 +2(BAB) + 7(str)
> Dmg:1d12 + 7(str) + (3)
> AC:15 = 10+6(armor)+ 1(Dex) -


Power attack again, /relodge.
Attack: 1d20+8
12+8 = 20
Dmg: 1d12+13
1+13 = 14


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 21, 2014)

14-5=11

Thronkgar manages to hold on, and once the skelephant stopped shaking, he pulled his axe free and struck again. However, as he used the force of his blow to lodge his axe, he felt something catch. A few swift tugs proved that his axe had lodged itself far more firmly than he had intended. (take a -4 penalty to attempts to dislodge it again)

The elephant bucked again, but this time it kicked out, smashing part of the fortification its attacks had already weakened.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> 14-5=11
> 
> Thronkgar manages to hold on, and once the skelephant stopped shaking, he pulled his axe free and struck again. However, as he used the force of his blow to lodge his axe, he felt something catch. A few swift tugs proved that his axe had lodged itself far more firmly than he had intended. (take a -4 penalty to attempts to dislodge it again)
> 
> The elephant bucked again, but this time it kicked out, smashing part of the fortification its attacks had already weakened.


((Round 2 I'll assume))
(-4 knocked off already, also it's 9 dmg)
1d20+3
13+3 = 16
He attempts to dislodge it and keeps his grip on the axe. If he dislodges he'll make another attack, else he'll just hold on.
Power attack
hit: 1d20+6
14+6 = 20
dmg : 1d12+13
7+13 = 20


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 21, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((Round 2 I'll assume))
> (-4 knocked off already, also it's 9 dmg)
> 1d20+3
> 13+3 = 16
> ...



((Yes))
(Oh, right)

Thronkgar's mighty thews bend, twist, and contract, but with titanic effort he just barely manages to rip his axe free.
20-5=15
The elephant makes a voiceless bellow, and decides it isn't going to take this shit anymore. As Thronkgar's axe lodges again, the skelephant charged along the fortifications, the path of its charge taking it towards a certain hapless bard and sorcerer. 

Thronkgar saw the skelephant's limbs bending, as if it were preparing to leap into the air.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 21, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> ((Yes))
> (Oh, right)
> 
> Thronkgar's mighty thews bend, twist, and contract, but with titanic effort he just barely manages to rip his axe free.
> ...


dislodge: 1d20+7
15+7 = 22
Thonkgar seeing what is about to happen dislodges again and attempts to finish it off


Power attack
1d20+6
8+6 = 14
dmg: 
1d12+13
11+13 = 24


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

With a tremendous _crack_, the head of the skelephant split in two, shattering like an egg. The foul energies animating it dispersed, and it collapsed. However, it had built up enough momentum that it continued to slid towards Joshua and Gauss dangerously fast.

+1800 xp.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> With a tremendous _crack_, the head of the skelephant split in two, shattering like an egg. The foul energies animating it dispersed, and it collapsed. However, it had built up enough momentum that it continued to slid towards Joshua and Gauss dangerously fast.
> 
> +1800 xp.


As Thronkgar is on the sliding skelephants back he lets out a mighty yell.
"ME THRONKGAR AM STRONG!"
He also stops raging leaving him with 5 rages for the day and exhaustion for 6 rounds.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

Joshua caught sight of Thronkgar as he crushed the elephant he was riding. _...Well, that should remind  to stop worrying about him._ Joshua ran towards Jeff, who seemed to be retreating, and cast Inspire Courage when he was within range. 

INI: d20+2 [9+2]=11

______________

Jeff, after healing up, turns back towards the shield wall, only to be greeted by it closing. About to run back, he sees Joshua playing his fiddle, giving him a burst of power, rushing one of the exposed crossbowmen.

d20+7 [11+7]=18
d12+5 [12+5]=17


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua caught sight of Thronkgar as he crushed the elephant he was riding. _...Well, that should remind  to stop worrying about him._ Joshua ran towards Jeff, who seemed to be retreating, and cast Inspire Courage when he was within range.
> INI: d20+2 [9+2]=11
> 
> ______________
> ...



Before Joshua could help Jeff he first had to outrun the massive skeleton barreling towards him.

(make a Dexterity check)


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

Joshua sees the skeleton moving at him, and runs away accordingly. 

d20+2 [12+2]=14

He also makes a Perception check to see if there are any other bastards folowning him. 

d20-1 [7+1]=8


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Joshua managed to stay ahead, but it drew closer.

(Make another one)


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

_Damn skeletons. What the hell is their beef with me?_

Joshua once more tries to outrun the damn thing.

d20+2 [10+2]=12


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

The gap between Joshua and the sliding skeleton grew smaller. Its shattered nostril holes nipped at his heels.

(Last one)

(Roll high!)


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

Joshua pushed himself about as hard as he was able to at that point. 

d20+2 [16+2]=18


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

As Joshua push himself to his limits, he pulled ahead of the skeleton. Soon, friction pulled it to a stop, and Joshua was free to go aid Jeff.

_____

With Joshua's music aiding his blows, Jeff struck the crossbowman, sending him flying into the air. This crossbowman's name was Wilhelm, and he screamed the scream of his people before he landed with a _splat_.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

_Hate those things....probably not as much as they hate me, but still...

...And after this, I still gotta deal with Thransfar and tell him about the crap with that hippie bastard. Thatt'll be fun._ Joshua continues casting Inspire Courage, making another Perception check to find any other giant anything wanting to kill him. 

d20-1 [8-1]=7

_______

After savoring the shout of the flying man, Jeff tries to recreate such a scene, once again going for the other sorry bastard not behind a comfy steel wall.

d20+7 [11+7]=18
d20+5 [10+5]=15


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Jeff's second blow struck true, and another crossbowman was sent skyward. As the rest of the crossbowmen turned towards Jeff to shoot his down, and enormous shadow swept across the night sky, blotting out the stars.

Vast.

Terrible.

Great bat-like wings stretching from horizon to horizon.

From it rained dozens upon dozens of skeletons. They engaged the rest of the Red Chimeran army, and slowly the ground Jeff helped gain was being lost; and the great shadow swept northward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Jeff's second blow struck true, and another crossbowman was sent skyward. As the rest of the crossbowmen turned towards Jeff to shoot his down, and enormous shadow swept across the night sky, blotting out the stars.
> 
> Vast.
> 
> ...



"Thronkgar need breather for abit."
Thronkgar rests for 18 seconds.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar need breather for abit."
> Thronkgar rests for 18 seconds.



Thrnkgar is soon rested and ready for action.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Gauss smirked lightly at the behemoth coming their way and ran after Joshua.
That guy... _I wonder if he likes ducks._
Before getting answers on that matter, though, he'd better fucking run.
_*Dexterity check:*_
1d20 +2
19 + 2= 21
(Uhm...Do I read it as 20 then?)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thrnkgar is soon rested and ready for action.



Thronkgar decides to attack any skeletons that are already fighting others hopefully catching them flatfooted and are near enough to each other to cleave if possible freeing up his allies from the assault.


> Ini: +5 +1(dex) +4 (feat)
> HP: (1d10+ 1d12) 22 +4 hp x (2) = 30 hp
> Hit:1d20 +2(BAB) + 5(str)
> Dmg:1d12 + 5(str) + (str/2 rounded down)
> AC:17 = 10+6(armor)+ 1(Dex)


Ini: 1d20+5
12+5 = 17
Power attack cleave
attack: 1d20+6
13+6 = 19
Dmg: 1d12+13
7+13 = 20
cleave
attack: 1d20+6
5+6 = 11
dmg: 1d12+13
12+13 = 25


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Gauss ran considerably faster than Joshua and managed to escape his predicament without any close calls.

Once the skeleton slid to a halt, Thronkgar leapt off and join the battle. His mighty axe swung, threatening to cut down a crossbowman, but one of the shield bearers  did his duty, and leapt into Thronkgar's path. Though it cost him his life, the shield bearer manage to dull Thronkgar's momentum.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Gauss ran considerably faster than Joshua and managed to escape his predicament without any close calls.
> 
> Once the skeleton slid to a halt, Thronkgar leapt off and join the battle. His mighty axe swung, threatening to cut down a crossbowman, but one of the shield bearers  did his duty, and leapt into Thronkgar's path. Though it cost him his life, the shield bearer manage to dull Thronkgar's momentum.



Gauss looked around cautiously, searching for threats.
_*Perception Check:*_
_1d20 - 2_
_15-2 = 13_


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Gauss spots the enemy army closing in on him and his companions.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Gauss spots the enemy army closing in on him and his companions.



Gauss took a deep breath and puffed his cheeks, taking aim at one of the soldiers' neck.
_*1d20 + 2*_
14 +2  = 16


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Gauss ran considerably faster than Joshua and managed to escape his predicament without any close calls.
> 
> Once the skeleton slid to a halt, Thronkgar leapt off and join the battle. His mighty axe swung, threatening to cut down a crossbowman, but one of the shield bearers  did his duty, and leapt into Thronkgar's path. Though it cost him his life, the shield bearer manage to dull Thronkgar's momentum.



Thronkgar being faster than most he decides to still push forward and continue his assault.

Attack
1d20+7
10+7 = 17
Dmg
1d12+7
7+7 = 14


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

1d2=1

Gauss's attack caused the crossbowman to yelp and in pain, distracting him.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

_...Dear lord, how are we gonna deal with all of that?_ Joshua spotted Thronkgar giving them a hand with cutting down the shield and crossbow squad. _Well, at least the gang's all here._ "Gauss, watch our backs in case someone tries to sneak up on us." Joshua kept casting Inspire Courage.

__________

Jeff, spotting the distracted crossbowman, thought "Hmm, free kill," and did what he did best.

d20+5 [11+5]=16
d12+7 [7+7]=14


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> 1d2=1
> 
> Gauss's attack caused the crossbowman to yelp and in pain, distracting him.


"Well..." Gauss sighed, scratching his nose with the blowgun. "That went as well as I expected. It makes me wonder though, _yelp_ and _in pain_?"
It didn't make any sense grammatically. All it did was confuse Gauss and make him wonder; Just who was in charge of this universe?
He sighed lightly.
Hopefully somebody he could reason with.
Because he had an idea.
"An idea that will just blow up your mind."


P-X 12 said:


> _...Dear lord, how are we gonna deal with all of that?_ Joshua spotted Thronkgar giving them a hand with cutting down the shield and crossbow squad. _Well, at least the gang's all here._ "Gauss, watch our backs in case someone tries to sneak up on us." Joshua kept casting Inspire Courage.
> 
> __________
> 
> ...



"I would watch your asses too, but the fact that none of you is an attractive female really ruins it for me." said Gauss as he made a perception check for ambushers. "I mean, seriously, why are we all dudes?"
_*1d20 -2*_
20 -2 = 18
(...Okay, I'll roll again if you ask me to, I don't quite believe it myself. Should I choose another website?)


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _...Dear lord, how are we gonna deal with all of that?_ Joshua spotted Thronkgar giving them a hand with cutting down the shield and crossbow squad. _Well, at least the gang's all here._ "Gauss, watch our backs in case someone tries to sneak up on us." Joshua kept casting Inspire Courage.
> 
> __________
> 
> ...



Jeff got his shot in while the crossbowman's guard was down, sending another member of the Wilhelm clan up into the air and down into the grave.



God of LoL said:


> "Well..." Gauss sighed, scratching his nose with the blowgun. "That went as well as I expected. It makes me wonder though, _yelp_ and _in pain_?"
> It didn't make any sense grammatically. All it did was confuse Gauss and make him wonder; Just who was in charge of this universe?
> He sighed lightly.
> Hopefully somebody he could reason with.
> ...



The omniscient ruling force of the universe told Gauss to stop giving it lip and quit breaking the fourth wall before he felt the back of its omnipotent hand upside his head.



God of LoL said:


> "I would watch your asses too, but the fact that none of you is an attractive female really ruins it for me." said Gauss as he made a perception check for ambushers. "I mean, seriously, why are we all dudes?"
> _*1d20 -2*_
> 20 -2 = 18
> (...Okay, I'll roll again if you ask me to, I don't quite believe it myself. Should I choose another website?)



(Nah, the RNG gods are just favoring you. Roll again for critical confirmation)


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The omniscient ruling force of the universe told Gauss to stop giving it lip and quit breaking the fourth wall before he felt the back of its omnipotent hand upside his head.


Gauss nodded his head in understanding.
Running a universe couldn't be that easy, after all, so of course there would be a small typo or two here and there? 
"Just one question, omniscient ruling force of our universe and beyond, how is our planet doing with oxygen?" asked Gauss as he worked the details of his idea.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar being faster than most he decides to still push forward and continue his assault.
> 
> Attack
> 1d20+7
> ...


((attacking crossbowmen))


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((attacking crossbowmen))



Throngar actually bisected the man, leaving only one crossbowman remaining.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Throngar actually bisected the man, leaving only one crossbowman remaining.



Thronkgar rushes at the last crossbowman with his greataxe in hand.
attack:
1d20+7
17+7 = 24
dmg: 1d12+7
12+7 = 19


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar rushes at the last crossbowman with his greataxe in hand.
> attack:
> 1d20+7
> 17+7 = 24
> ...



"...Who is that guy?" asked Gauss, a silly grin appearing on his face. "He's so... awesome."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

It a last ditch effort to save himself, the crossbowman fired a wild shot at Thronkgar.

1d20+1
10+1 = 11

The bolt merely deflected off of Thronkgar's mighty pecs, and the man was summarily slaughtered. Only the last two shield bearers remained.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> It a last ditch effort to save himself, the crossbowman fired a wild shot at Thronkgar.
> 
> 1d20+1
> 10+1 = 11
> ...


"Well, allow me to take care of these ones." said Gauss out loud, concentrating intensely on one of the shield-bearers' face.
He needed to gather a pint of air in front of that guy's face.
No.
A pint of _oxygen._
Molecules were, after all, small objects that could fit in a blowgun and a lot smaller than what you could fit in one's stomach.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> It a last ditch effort to save himself, the crossbowman fired a wild shot at Thronkgar.
> 
> 1d20+1
> 10+1 = 11
> ...



Thronkgar decides it's about time he employed some diplomacy.
First he extends his axe in a handshake when he approaches the two shield bearers.
Attack : 1d20+6
6+6 = 12


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

Joshua looks onward toward the army looming on the battlefield, still casting Inspire Courage. _Dammit, how many of those thing are there?_

________

Jeff, seeing the shieldmen alone with Thronkgar, decides to help out with cleanup duty.

d20+5 [4+5]=9


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Both Thronkgar and Jeff's unchivalrous acts of diplomacy fail to strike, bouncing of the shield bearer's shields.

One of them tries to clumsily respond with a shield bash at Thronkgar, the instigator.

1d20-9
3-9 = -6

Throngar sort of leans to the side, avoiding the attack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Both Thronkgar and Jeff's unchivalrous acts of diplomacy fail to strike, bouncing of the shield bearer's shields.
> 
> One of them tries to clumsily respond with a shield bash at Thronkgar, the instigator.
> 
> ...



Thronkgar is rather insulted at the refusal of the handshake.
"NOT POLITE!"
Power attack, cleave two shield bearers if possible
Attack
1d20+6
12+6 = 18
Dmg: 1d12+10
6+10 = 16

cleave
attack:
1d20+6
13+6 = 19
dmg: 1d12+10
7+10 = 17


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Both Thronkgar and Jeff's unchivalrous acts of diplomacy fail to strike, bouncing of the shield bearer's shields.
> 
> One of them tries to clumsily respond with a shield bash at Thronkgar, the instigator.
> 
> ...


_Huh, I expected that to go a bit better._ thought Gauss.
"Time for plan B then" said Gauss as he hurled one of his daggers at the shield bearer's eye.

1d20+2
14+2 = 16


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Gauss's dagger deflected off of the shield bearer's helmet and Throngar murders them both.

+375 xp for everyone.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Gauss's dagger deflected off of the shield bearer's helmet and Throngar murders them both.
> 
> +375 xp for everyone.



"...Hm." huffed Gauss, impressed with the axe-bearer's strength.
He learned quite a few things from this encounter.
One, Scoop's theoretical container was most likely open, otherwise scooping the oxygen into a big bubble in front of somebody's face would make a very nifty fireball.
Secondly, he needed to work on his aim a bit more. He was pretty certain that he aimed for that man's eye, not his face in general.
Thirdly, he needed to actually fill his darts with poison in order for them to have any lasting effect other than be an annoyance. He could fill them with oil, although he didn't know the effects of oil in one's bloodstream. _They will most likely cause a lot of pain before finally causing a cardiac arrest...Or poisoning in general, I mean, it's stuff that's not supposed to go there._
Fourthly... "I need a sword."
And what better place to find one other than the freshly scrambled bodies of the freshly deceased? 
(Can I do that? Loot their bodies for their weapons? If yes, do I need to make a check or something?)


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "...Hm." huffed Gauss, impressed with the axe-bearer's strength.
> "...I need a sword."
> And what better place to find one other than the freshly scrambled bodies of the freshly deceased?
> (Can I do that? Loot their bodies for their weapons? If yes, do I need to make a check or something?)



(You can ask this stuff in the OOC thread, you know. And yes)

Gauss discovers several tower shields and heavy crossbows.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> (You can ask this stuff in the OOC thread, you know. And yes)
> 
> Gauss discovers several tower shields and heavy crossbows.



"Let's see... A crossbow seems good." Gauss picked up one of the weapons and looked around for some ammunition to fill it with. 
_Perception check: Searched object: Crossbow Ammunition._
1d20-2
15-2 = 13

_Although I do still wonder how I can make a fireball work. I need fuel, obviously, as well as a way to thrust it ahead. So perhaps use the magic energies our dearest Gods bestow upon us in order to work as the fuel, or at the very least as the ignition mechanism, in start the fireball. Then, however, there would be a problem with hurling the damned thing forward or at least further away from myself._
He continued to nonstop blunter inwardly as he searched for ammunition for his new toy, a crossbow he'd name _Hellsing._
He didn't know why.
It seemed... fitting.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Let's see... A crossbow seems good." Gauss picked up one of the weapons and looked around for some ammunition to fill it with.
> _Perception check: Searched object: Crossbow Ammunition._
> 1d20-2
> 15-2 = 13



Its a crossbow.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Its a crossbow.



"And therefore it needs ammunition, dear voice only I can hear." said Gauss to the omniscient voice of awesome. "Arrows, rods of steel, anything that can fit in and be hurled ahead."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "And therefore it needs ammunition, dear voice only I can hear." said Gauss to the omniscient voice of awesome. "Arrows, rods of steel, anything that can fit in and be hurled ahead."



Gauss feel the hand of omnipotence upside his head for breaking the fourth wall.

1d4+0
1+0 = 1


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

> Ichypa said:
> 
> 
> > From it rained dozens upon dozens of skeletons. They engaged the rest of the Red Chimeran army, and slowly the ground Jeff helped gain was being lost; and the great shadow swept northward.


Thronkgar continues his tireless way of fighting and makes his way to where the skeletons were dropped.
He aids the first ally he can see in battle that is  fighting a skeleton.
Power attack:
1d20+6
3+6 = 9


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Gauss feel the hand of omnipotence upside his head for breaking the fourth wall.
> 
> 1d4+0
> 1+0 = 1


"But that action" chuckled Gauss as he rubbed his head, " raises the following question. Since the man behind fourth wall, as the voice commands, is capable of inflicting damage upon me, does that not make the fourth wall capable and actually willing of interaction? If the answer is no, then that means that that hit never happened thus I never sustained injury. But if I did sustain injury, that means that the fourth wall, or whoever is standing behind it, is willing to make its presence known upon me, while it could just ignore me and my words as the blabber of a man insane, who lacks the common sense and wisdom to not do such things. Therefore, that leads me to the following conclusion; The fourth wall is not broken because it is not there to begin with. And alas I ask, voice that I hear and answers with violence; I do not have the appropriate ammunition to load this thing. Does my research suffice to anything? Or is the crossbow magical, thus I always have the needed amount ammunition on my person to fill it until I actually check my backpack -huh, I could make whole theories on that ground- or do I need to search for ammunition to fill it with, which is the normal thing to do? Also, I believe it's "feels" not "feel". "


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar continues his tireless way of fighting and makes his way to where the skeletons were dropped.
> He aids the first ally he can see in battle that is  fighting a skeleton.
> Power attack:
> 1d20+6
> 3+6 = 9



9-5=4

Thornkgar removed the left half of its rib cage, but it somehow survived. The skeleton let out a rattling screech, which echoed across the battlefield.

Approximately 300 skeletons turned towards Thronkgar. And charged.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> 9-5=4
> 
> Thornkgar removed the left half of its rib cage, but it somehow survived. The skeleton let out a rattling screech, which echoed across the battlefield.
> 
> Approximately 300 skeletons turned towards Thronkgar. And charged.



"...I could use a fireball right now." thought Gauss as the horde of the undead raced towards the towering giant. "Or bolts. I could really use some bolts right now... If only my perception check could tell me if I found some."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

"Alright, let's pick some bolts..." said Gauss, as he started picking bolts from the ground and corpses.
"Let's see... 20 should do the trick, ja?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> 9-5=4
> 
> Thornkgar removed the left half of its rib cage, but it somehow survived. The skeleton let out a rattling screech, which echoed across the battlefield.
> 
> Approximately 300 skeletons turned towards Thronkgar. And charged.


Thronkgar being able to move  faster (40') than skeletons makes a withdrawal action.


> Withdrawing from melee combat is a full-round action. When you withdraw, you can move up to double your speed. The square you start out in is not considered threatened by any opponent you can see, and therefore visible enemies do not get attacks of opportunity against you when you move from that square. Invisible enemies still get attacks of opportunity against you, and you can't withdraw from combat if you're blinded. You can't take a 5-foot step during the same round in which you withdraw.
> 
> If, during the process of withdrawing, you move out of a threatened square (other than the one you started in), enemies get attacks of opportunity as normal.
> 
> ...


He lures the skeletons into places that are advantageous to his side where all the unnamed NPC soldiers be, making sure to take cover behind his allies as they whittle down on the skeletal army, he does not directly confront them.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

_...Again, I *hate* skeletons._

Joshua followed the footsteps of his eccentric sorcerer, picking up a crossbow and 10 bolts from the ground. _What I wouldn't give for that wand right now..._ He then started to load one into the crossbow... before Thronkgar attempted to pull the skeleton army into a bad situation. 

"Now what is he planning?" Until he saw the skeletons moving towards them.
______

Jeff watched the spectacle until it became clear that he and the others would probably need to get involved. He and Joshua took off away from the hoard and towards the soldiers.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar being able to move  faster (40') than skeletons makes a withdrawal action.
> 
> He lures the skeletons into places that are advantageous to his side where all the unnamed NPC soldiers be, making sure to take cover behind his allies as they whittle down on the skeletal army, he does not directly confront them.



The skeletons pursued Thronkgar, but the soldier formed ranks around him. Th undead and living clashed with each other, and blood and bone shards flew. More soldiers pushed ahead and drew Jeff, Joshua, and Gauss into their ranks.
"Sir! Sir! What do we do?!" Several soldiers were looking to Thronkgar and Jeff for guidance.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _...Again, I *hate* skeletons._
> 
> Joshua followed the footsteps of his eccentric sorcerer, picking up a crossbow and 10 bolts from the ground. _What I wouldn't give for that wand right now..._ He then started to load one into the crossbow... before Thronkgar attempted to pull the skeleton army into a bad situation.
> 
> ...



"Spread the army and distribute it amongst the soldiers." said Gauss, having too loaded Hellsing and picking up an extra bolt from the ground. "He's good, but not 300 skeletons good. He could take... what, 20 of them before they swarm him up? It makes sense in context that he'd -hold on a second." He struggled a bit to pull back the crossbow's string, a mechanism he wasn't very familiar with. "It makes sense in context that he'd like to share. So... Do I take the ones on the left and you the ones on the right?"
_Mage Hand has been cast._
The dagger that he hurled at the soldier before moved slowly back into Gauss' hands, which he pocketed.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The skeletons pursued Thronkgar, but the soldier formed ranks around him. Th undead and living clashed with each other, and blood and bone shards flew. More soldiers pushed ahead and drew Jeff, Joshua, and Gauss into their ranks.
> "Sir! Sir! What do we do?!" Several soldiers were looking to Thronkgar and Jeff for guidance.



"Okay, this is really crowded and again, none of you is female. Which forces me to ask, why are we not an equal opportunity platoon?" asked Gauss Joshua, as they were squeezed onto each other. "If I wanted to be squeezed into places, I'd stay with the daughter of- Oh Gods, gauntlet on precious stuff, gauntlet on precious stuff!"
Shouldn't soldiers be a bit more organized than this?


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Okay, this is really crowded and again, none of you is female. Which forces me to ask, why are we not an equal opportunity platoon?"



One of the female platoon member took the time to smack Gauss for thinking she was a man.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> One of the female platoon member took the time to smack Gauss for thinking she was a man.



"Sorry, mademoiselle. I would take the time to offer you a drink, but I believe that the skeleton army that has just risen raises a lot the competition about the bones I'd like to gi- Okay, what is wrong with me, bones to _give_? That's too easy of a pun to make! Goddammit, I'm not on  a good roll today." Gauss sighed lightly. "As I was planning of saying, I'm sorry I did not notice you. I did not say to offend in any way. You are an attractive woman and for that, you should pity me for not seeing it."
Persuasion check:
1d20 + 6
12 + 6= 18


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

The woman makes a growling sound in the back of her throat. Gauss is unable to tell if it was a positive or negative sound.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The woman makes a growling sound in the back of her throat. Gauss is unable to tell if it was a positive or negative sound.



"Okey dokey, I will assume that you are not extremely mad at me and that after all this is over, you'll allow me to buy you a drink and talk over this, but until then, I've got to go. Say, do you know if there's any merchant around here? I'd like to buy something... magical."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

"GREETINGS!" someone shouted directly behind Gauss. It was Hashim, the merchant had sold his stuff to, his tent sent up right in the middle of the army. Several confused soldiers were crawling out of his tent. "WOULD YOU LIKE TO BUY SELL BARTER TODAY? VERY GOOD INVENTORY VERY NICE VERY GOOD DEAL YES?


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "GREETINGS!" someone shouted directly behind Gauss. It was Hashim, the merchant had sold his stuff to, his tent sent up right in the middle of the army. Several confused soldiers were crawling out of his tent. "WOULD YOU LIKE TO BUY SELL BARTER TODAY? VERY GOOD INVENTORY VERY NICE VERY GOOD DEAL YES?



"Ah!" said Gauss with delight. "How very convenient. Say, do you have any weaponry of magical nature? If not, do you have weaponry in general? Or poisons, I could use some poisons. You know what, give me a list of the wares you sell and I'll see what I want."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

"Ah, you're in luck! I just happened to have acquire this magical falchion very recently." Hashim said, pulling out the weapon in question.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah, you're in luck! I just happened to have acquire this magical falchion very recently." Hashim said, pulling out the weapon in question.



"Hmmm... Okay, what are its abilities, its cost, its state and would you care for a demonstration of said properties?" asked Gauss, eying the merchant a bit suspiciously.
Persuasion check:
1d20 + 6
17 + 6 = 23


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Hmmm... Okay, what are its abilities, its cost, its state and would you care for a demonstration of said properties?" asked Gauss, eying the merchant a bit suspiciously.
> *Diplomacy* check:
> 1d20 + 6
> 17 + 6 = 23



"Mmm, from my examinations, this is +1 and _keen_. As for a demonstration, well, I would need to fight and kill someone, and I am but a humble merchant."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Mmm, from my examinations, this is +1 and _keen_. As for a demonstration, well, I would need to fight and kill someone, and I am but a humble merchant."



"Hmm...Hey, Bardie, what do you think of this blade?" Gauss called Joshua, hoping that he could tell more about the strong than him.
He wasn't particularly... perceptive on this matters.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

Joshua looks at the falchion and, upon realizing that it's the same one he sold to the man, said to Gauss "Eh, take it. You'll never know when you'll need a blade like this."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua looks at the falchion and, upon realizing that it's the same one he sold to the man, said to Gauss "Eh, take it. You'll never know when you'll need a blade like this."



The bard seemed familiar with the blade. "I'll take your word for it then." He turned to the merchant, stretching his limps slightly. "How much do you want for it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

If there is one thing Thronkgar knows it's combat..
"Set up 2 circular layers of our best shieldmen around everyone, focus everything on defense(Total Defense)! Spearmen behind them attack any that approach(AoO range of ten, that means they can take one anytime a skeleton approaches the shieldmen), and archers behind them also fire at any skeletons approaching the first shield line! Men who can fight with sword and steel kill anything that manages to break through the defense line protect the shield-men,spearmen, and archers from the weakened enemy! Then take the place of the shieldman if they fall. If first line of shieldmen broken fall back to second one. Thronkgar, needs to leave now. Better places to fight elsewhere. Make sure things don't get worse here." 
Thronkgar thinks of areas that could use the groups aid.(recalling the info from earlier)


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If there is one thing Thronkgar knows it's combat..
> "Set up 2 circular layers of our best shieldmen around everyone, focus everything on defense(Total Defense)! Spearmen behind them attack any that approach(AoO range of ten, that means they can take one anytime a skeleton approaches the shieldmen), and archers behind them also fire at any skeletons approaching the first shield line! Men who can fight with sword and steel kill anything that manages to break through the defense line protect the shield-men,spearmen, and archers from the weakened enemy! Then take the place of the shieldman if they fall. If first line of shieldmen broken fall back to second one. Thronkgar, needs to leave now. Better places to fight elsewhere. Make sure things don't get worse here."
> Thronkgar thinks of areas that could use the groups aid.(recalling the info from earlier)



Thronkgar recalled that the center was beginning to cave. If it collapsed, the entire army would be forced to retreat ehind the fortifications, trapped like rats.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar recalled that the center was beginning to cave. If it collapsed, the entire army would be forced to retreat ehind the fortifications, trapped like rats.



Thronkgar moves to the other members.
"We move to Center now."
Thronkgar starts moving to the center with or without the party.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

"Sir?" asked Gauss a bit more loudly. "How much does the falchion cost?"
Was he whispering? Maybe he was whispering,  maybe he wasn't talking at all.
Maybe having a gauntlet squeeze his precious made him go mute.
_I need to test my theory._
"JOOOOOOOOOOSHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKES!!! PEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTS!!!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Sir?" asked Gauss a bit more loudly. "How much does the falchion cost?"
> Was he whispering? Maybe he was whispering,  maybe he wasn't talking at all.
> Maybe having a gauntlet squeeze his precious made him go mute.
> _I need to test my theory._
> "JOOOOOOOOOOSHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKES!!! PEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTS!!!"



"4075gp my good sir."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "4075gp my good sir."



"How about this, then." said Gauss, straightening his back. "In exchange of Bardie here giving a recital for you, thus advertising your wares and your business, you give me the falchion. I will even throw in this crossbow, as an extra. Do we have a deal?"
Persuasion check:
1d20+6
13+6=19


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "How about this, then." said Gauss, straightening his back. "In exchange of Bardie here giving a recital for you, thus advertising your wares and your business, you give me the falchion. I will throw in this crossbow, as an extra. Do we have a deal?"
> Persuasion check:
> 1d20+6
> 13+6=19



"Hooo. Free advertising, eh?" Hashim stroked his beard. "Yessss. Yes, that might work. Yes, yes indeed. Very well! The blade is yours! My more senior customer, I will be in touch." Hashim handed the falchion to Gauss, and was suddenly gone.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

"...Huh. That went smoothly..." said Gauss as he checked out his new blade. "So, Bardie, from now on you'll have to sing in the name of Hashim. Or wear a coat that says "Buy at Hashim's", whatever you want."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 22, 2014)

Joshua was too busy preparing for what could easily be a slow and painful death for once to hear Gauss properly. "Huh? Oh yeah, right. Just make sure you use the damn falchion properly."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua was too busy preparing for what could easily be a slow and painful death for once to hear Gauss properly. "Huh? Oh yeah, right. Just make sure you use the damn falchion properly."



"Oh good, I like it that you don't have issues with that." he said, as he seathed his new weapon and loaded his crossbow. _Strange that the old man did not take this. I guess I'll have to work Joshua double time or get him a better one next time I see him. A magic crossbow, perhaps, would seal the deal just fine._ "So, where to now?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 22, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Oh good, I like it that you don't have issues with that." he said, as he seathed his new weapon and loaded his crossbow. _Strange that the old man did not take this. I guess I'll have to work Joshua double time or get him a better one next time I see him. A magic crossbow, perhaps, would seal the deal just fine._ "So, where to now?"



Hashim reappear. "Ah, I seem to have forgotten something." He took the crossbow and disappeared with it.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 22, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Hashim reappear. "Ah, I seem to have forgotten something." He took the crossbow and disappeared with it.



"...I love that guy." chuckled Gauss to himself. 
"I might not be a teleporting merchant, but I have my own tricks up my sleeve.
He got a piece of string and a bit of wood out of his pouch and squeezed them tightly, an unseen, shapeless force materializing itself around him.
_*Unseen servant has been cast.*_
"Fetch me a crossbow, please." commanded Gauss his unseen servant, the invisible force heading off to find the requested weapon.
It was a rather short search.
"Good boy." chimed Gauss, loading his new weapon. "As I said; Where to now?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar moves to the other members.
> "We move to Center now."
> Thronkgar starts moving to the center with or without the party.



While the rest of the party lollygagged, Thronkgar arrived at the battle for the center. From the looks of things, the undead had been sent to attack the army's flanks, while the flesh and blood gnoll warriors assaulted the center. Lines of archer fired arrow after arrow into the advancing horde, while the infantry formed a shield wall and struggled to hold the line. The massive gnoll assault force, their the fur of their front lines soaked in blood, torn into the human army, inexorably push forwards.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> While the rest of the party lollygagged, Thronkgar arrived at the battle for the center. From the looks of things, the undead had been sent to attack the army's flanks, while the flesh and blood gnoll warriors assaulted the center. Lines of archer fired arrow after arrow into the advancing horde, while the infantry formed a shield wall and struggled to hold the line. The massive gnoll assault force, their the fur of their front lines soaked in blood, torn into the human army, inexorably push forwards.



Thronkgar makes his way to the armies side looking for an important leading commander or possibly cleric.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

"Hold! Hold the lines you ignorant, cowardly pieces of crap, unless you wanna died and have these bastards shit down your necks!" Thronkgar saw Lord Cenas, astride his horse, raising morale with a unique blend of encouragement, threats, fear, and profanity.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hold! Hold the lines you ignorant, cowardly pieces of crap, unless you wanna died and have these bastards shit down your necks!" Thronkgar saw Lord Cenas, astride his horse, raising morale with a unique blend of encouragement, threats, fear, and profanity.


"I believe that the present is the tense you are looking for, sir." said Gauss sarcastically as approached the loud man, while he was searching for a target for his new crossbow. ""Die", not "died". Also, "want to", not "wanna". Although you lead a platoon that offers to both men and women the opportunity to serve their country, for which I can only congratulate you, I'll have to deduct a few points for being such a pain in the... ears... When you murder grammar that is." He turned to the horseman and bowed a bit ostentatiously, a playful smile always tugged on his lips. "Lord Cenas, how is it going? Still balding, I see?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "I believe that the present is the tense you are looking for, sir." said Gauss sarcastically as approached the loud man, while he was searching for a target for his new crossbow. ""Die", not "died". Also, "want to", not "wanna". Although you lead a platoon that offers to both men and women the opportunity to serve their country, for which I can only congratulate you, I'll have to deduct a few points for being such a pain in the... ears... When you murder grammar that is." He turned to the horseman and bowed a bit ostentatiously, a playful smile always tugged on his lips. "Lord Cenas, how is it going? Still balding, I see?"



Lord Cenas scowled down upon Gauss. "Who the _fuck_ are you and why shouldn't I execute you here and now?"

(Roll to save against Intimidate. (10+Hit Dice+Wis Modifier))


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hold! Hold the lines you ignorant, cowardly pieces of crap, unless you wanna died and have these bastards shit down your necks!" Thronkgar saw Lord Cenas, astride his horse, raising morale with a unique blend of encouragement, threats, fear, and profanity.



Thronkgar makes his way to Lord Cenas for as much as he likes fighting he still looks to more experienced tacticians for orders and advice, perhaps it was just his way of living.
"Thronkgar strong, love to fight. Where should Thronkgar fight in battle?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Lord Cenas scowled down upon Gauss. "Who the _fuck_ are you and why shouldn't I execute you here and now?"
> 
> (Roll to save against Intimidate. (10+Hit Dice+Wis Modifier))


10 +1d20-2
10+18-2=26 (...That sounds a bit wrong.)
Gauss simply tilted his head again and smiled at him. "Hello, my name is Gauss, as I have told you over a hundred times that we've met and shared drinks together and yelled in my face over them. You shouldn't execute me for the very simple reason that it would be rather demotivating for the troops to see their dear Lord Cenas lashing out to some poor little sorcerer who didn't have the common sense to know any better. Not knowing of how you came to kill me will confuse them and throw them in disarrangement, something that the opposing troops would be ecstatic to use on their advantage. Plus, I've been told that I'm fun at parties, one of which we will hold after today's victory. Do I need to say more? I can always draw- Hold a second." He moved a bit the sheath on his belt, his newest weapon's hilt annoying him in the stomach. "I can always draw it for you, if you want me to."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar makes his way to Lord Cenas for as much as he likes fighting he still looks to more experienced tacticians for orders and advice, perhaps it was just his way of living.
> "Thronkgar strong, love to fight. Where should Thronkgar fight in battle?"



"Now what is it? Who are you?" Cenas looked around at the party. "Who are _all_ of you?" Cenas glanced back at Thronkgar. His eyes narrowed. "Wait...aren't you Thransfar's man? Why are you with these idiots?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> 10 +1d20-2
> 10+18-2=26 (...That sounds a bit wrong.)
> Gauss simply tilted his head again and smiled at him. "Hello, my name is Gauss, as I have told you over a hundred times that we've met and shared drinks together and yelled in my face over them. You shouldn't execute me for the very simple reason that it would be rather demotivating for the troops to see their dear Lord Cenas lashing out to some poor little sorcerer who didn't have the common sense to know any better. Not knowing of how you came to kill me will confuse them and throw them in disarrangement, something that the opposing troops would be ecstatic to use on their advantage. Plus, I've been told that I'm fun at parties, one of which we will hold after today's victory. Do I need to say more? I can always draw- Hold a second." He moved a bit the sheath on his belt, his newest weapon's hilt annoying him in the stomach. "I can always draw it for you, if you want me to."



"No. No they won't. They couldn't care less if I kill you. Still..." Cenas looked at Gauss thoughtfully, stroking his chin. "Somebody get me a lance and some rope!"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Now what is it? Who are you?" Cenas looked around at the party. "Who are _all_ of you?" Cenas glanced back at Thronkgar. His eyes narrowed. "Wait...aren't you Thransfar's man? Why are you with these idiots?"


"Well, to be truthful, Thransfar would be mad at me if I wasn't with them. I don't know about them, but Joshua? He's not an idiot. After all, he likes ducks. Speaking of guts, hey, Axe McAwesome." Gauss tapped the gargantuan man's shoulder, to get his attention. "Do you like ducks?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Now what is it? Who are you?" Cenas looked around at the party. "Who are _all_ of you?" Cenas glanced back at Thronkgar. His eyes narrowed. "Wait...aren't you Thransfar's man? Why are you with these idiots?"



"Thronkgar has been doing all the work, had to kill skelephant on own, also helped men with skeletons best as can, hundreds of skeleton are there, but center need to be protected, so I come here. Thronkgar only sees idiots useful as support, maybe bait. The only one that can fight not use proper weapon."
Thronkgar is pointing out Jeff
"Thronkgar not sure what to do with them."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "No. No they won't. They couldn't care less if I kill you. Still..." Cenas looked at Gauss thoughtfully, stroking his chin. "Somebody get me a lance and some rope!"


"But I will. And as far as I can see, I'm, for the moment, part of your men. And women. Let's not forget them." he said matter-of-factly. "So you've got the miniscule percentage of me, who would care and feel rather disheartened to continue to fight against the enemy. Also, no thank you, I do not want to be roped on a lance. Now if you don't mind, I have some new equipment to try. Let's go, Hellsing." pouted Gauss as he stroked his new crossbow and left from the balding lord's presence. "Mr. Cenas is having one of his grumpy moods again."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar has been doing all the work, had to kill skelephant on own, also helped men with skeletons best as can, hundreds of skeleton are there, but center need to be protected, so I come here. Thronkgar only sees idiots useful as support, maybe bait. The only one that can fight not use proper weapon."
> Thronkgar is pointing out Jeff
> "Thronkgar not sure what to do with them."



"You can start with speaking with "I"s instead of speaking about yourself to the third person." said Gauss from afar. "Seriously, it's weird. Plus, you'll save a lot of time which you can use  then for chopping down stuff."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "You can start with speaking with "I"s instead of speaking about yourself to the third person." said Gauss from afar. "Seriously, it's weird. Plus, you'll save a lot of time which you can use  then for chopping down stuff."



"Thronkgar look forward to seeing chicken on stick."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar look forward to seeing chicken on stick."



"You are not a duck person, are you? At least say "looks forward"." said Gauss, inspecting his crossbow's aim. "And when I had started to like your awesomene-... Question; If I soak my bolts with oil and fire them, would any of you have any means of igniting them?  Or would we get the terrible alternative of skeletons on fire?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar has been doing all the work, had to kill skelephant on own, also helped men with skeletons best as can, hundreds of skeleton are there, but center need to be protected, so I come here. Thronkgar only sees idiots useful as support, maybe bait. The only one that can fight not use proper weapon."
> Thronkgar is pointing out Jeff
> "Thronkgar not sure what to do with them."



"Huh. Damn good job, man. Here, see that?" Thransfar pointed off to the left. A cloud of black mist billowed up from the front lines. "One of the priestesses of Surga decided to show her ugly face up here, and I can't leave this position to deal with her myself. You said you kill one of those damn elephants? Then you can kill her. I'm counting on you."



God of LoL said:


> "But I will. And as far as I can see, I'm, for the moment, part of your men. And women. Let's not forget them." he said matter-of-factly. "So you've got the miniscule percentage of me, who would care and feel rather disheartened to continue to fight against the enemy. Also, no thank you, I do not want to be roped on a lance. Now if you don't mind, I have some new equipment to try. Let's go, Hellsing." pouted Gauss as he stroked his new crossbow and left from the balding lord's presence. "Mr. Cenas is having one of his grumpy moods again."



As Gauss tried to walk away, he heard a sharp whistle. His arms were seized and he was slammed against something hard, his hand tied behind him. He was then wrapped with ropes from ankle to shoulder. The two soldiers who tied Gauss up and carried him back to Thransfar. The lord with a full head of hair gave him a shark-like grin.
"I was joking, really, but outright insubordination drains my sense of humor." Cenas leaned down until his face was inches away from Gauss's. "However, as you so kindly pointed out, you are currently one of my men, and therefore under my command. So I _order_ you to stay on that lance until you're cut off of it with a missing arm as proof, die, or I damn well tell you you can get off of it." He waved the soldiers away, and they handed the lance to a giant of a man on the back of a horse. "I am Igara." the man said to Thronkgar. "I will be coming with you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Huh. Damn good job, man. Here, see that?" Thransfar pointed off to the left. A cloud of black mist billowed up from the front lines. "One of the priestesses of Surga decided to show her ugly face up here, and I can't leave this position to deal with her myself. You said you kill one of those damn elephants? Then you can kill her. I'm counting on you."



"Thronkgar will do best."
He waved the soldiers away, and they handed the lance to a giant of a man on the back of a horse. "I am Igara." the man said to Thronkgar. "I will be coming with you."
"Igara, me Thronkgar glad to fight with ally. Fight through frontlines together."
Thronkgar looks at whoever just arrived because they lagged behind
"Come we fight, WIN BATTLE!"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Huh. Damn good job, man. Here, see that?" Thransfar pointed off to the left. A cloud of black mist billowed up from the front lines. "One of the priestesses of Surga decided to show her ugly face up here, and I can't leave this position to deal with her myself. You said you kill one of those damn elephants? Then you can kill her. I'm counting on you."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gauss rolled his eyes at the balding man, coughing a bit at his smelly breath. "Every single Tuesday I have to go through this same bullshit." He said to the retreating Igara, who was most likely ignoring him. "For the record, Thransfar will be displeased if Bardie over there gets as much as a single scratch on his person, so either armor him up, get somebody else on my stead or let me do my freaking job. At least get him a helmet. Knowing how impossible the man is, I'm screwed either way -I mean, skeletons? Yeah, duck no duck, he ain't surviving.-, so can I at least be spared _this _week's ordeal? Also, lady." he said to the familiar female trooper from before. "You are _good_. How did you learn to tie people like that?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 23, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> Gauss rolled his eyes at the balding man, coughing a bit at his smelly breath. "Every single Tuesday I have to go through this same bullshit." He said to the retreating Igara, who was most likely ignoring him. "For the record, Thransfar will be displeased if Bardie over there gets as much as a single scratch on his person, so either armor him up, get somebody else on my stead or let me do my freaking job. At least get him a helmet. Knowing how impossible the man is, I'm screwed either way -I mean, skeletons? Yeah, duck no duck, he ain't surviving.-, so can I at least be spared _this _week's ordeal? Also, lady." he said to the familiar female trooper from before. "You are _good_. How did you learn to tie people like that?"



"If you want to protect him, then put that irritating mouth to use and get the gnolls to try and kill you instead." Cenas said. "Still, do try to keep the bard and the sorcerer alive, Igara. A conversation that ends with me pulling rank on Thransfar is a conversation neither of use want to have."
"Sir." Igara saluted. The female soldier winked at Gauss before running off.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 23, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "If you want to protect him, then put that irritating mouth to use and get the gnolls to try and kill you instead." Cenas said. "Still, do try to keep the bard and the sorcerer alive, Igara. A conversation that ends with me pulling rank on Thransfar is a conversation neither of use want to have."
> "Sir." Igara saluted. The female soldier winked at Gauss before running off.



"My powers of persuasion, unfortunately, do not extend beyond the human realm. If they did, I would have a better relationship with... a lot of people, actually." He scoffed a bit at the thought. "Huh. It's quite weird, now that I think about it. Sad too." _ Even with that in mind, I still don't get why Mr. Druidie doesn't like my guts, though. And I treat his little girl so well too._ The scoff turned in a small smile though, at the sight of the soldier's wink. "But whatever. Rope, no rope, this should be interesting. Just one question; When are you people planning to untie me?"
Something in his gut told him that he wouldn't get his answer any time soon.
Gauss sighed. He motioned the unseen essence to follow after him.
Baldie never said anything about having free hands while being tied on the lance, so at the very least, he'd take the role of a turret.
"It'd still be neat to fire fireballs from my hands, though."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar will do best."
> He waved the soldiers away, and they handed the lance to a giant of a man on the back of a horse. "I am Igara." the man said to Thronkgar. "I will be coming with you."
> "Igara, me Thronkgar glad to fight with ally. Fight through frontlines together."
> Thronkgar looks at whoever just arrived because they lagged behind
> "Come we fight, WIN BATTLE!"



The party threw themselves into the fray, pushing towards the column of eerie smoke. As they drew closer, the screams grew louder. When they reached the source of the smoke, they found that a small group of gnolls had cut their way inside the human lines. There were four of them; three hulking males towering over a shorter female. However, the female looked like she had killed far, far more people. The female looked towards the party.
"You." she said, pointing at Thronkgar with her sword. "I know you." 

She snapped her fingers. "Kill the other three." she told the males. "The champion is mine."
The gnolls charged.

INI:

Female:
1d20+3
17+3 = 20

Males:
1d20-1
15-1 = 14

1d20-1
17-1 = 16

1d20-1
5-1 = 4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The party threw themselves into the fray, pushing towards the column of eerie smoke. As they drew closer, the screams grew louder. When they reached the source of the smoke, they found that a small group of gnolls had cut their way inside the human lines. There were four of them; three hulking males towering over a shorter female. However, the female looked like she had killed far, far more people. The female looked towards the party.
> "You." she said, pointing at Thronkgar with her sword. "I know you."
> 
> She snapped her fingers. "Kill the other three." she told the males. "The champion is mine."
> ...


Ini: 1d20+5
12+5 = 17 (crap going second)

Thronkgar confronts the female.
"You strong Hen? Fight!"


> Ini: +5 +1(dex) +4 (feat)
> HP: (1d10+ 1d12) 22 +4 hp x (2) = 30 hp
> Hit:1d20 +2(BAB) + 5(str)
> Dmg:1d12 + 5(str) + (str/2 rounded down)
> ...


attack: 1d20+8
7+8 = 15
dmg: 1d12+13
5+13 = 18


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

The priestess lets out a hyena like laugh, and stabbed at Thronkgar.

1d20+6
13+6 = 19

1d8+12
2+12 = 14

The spear penetrated Thronkgar's armor, inflicting a savage wound on Thronkgar's stomach. Thronkgar counters, but the gnoll priestess slaps his blow aside, cackling.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The priestess lets out a hyena like laugh, and stabbed at Thronkgar.
> 
> 1d20+6
> 13+6 = 19
> ...


((another luck battle she has to get a 20 on dmg or crit))
Thronkgar gets his bearings on the woman and swings his axe.
attack: 
1d20+8
19+8 = 27
dmg: 1d12+13
4+13 = 17


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 24, 2014)

The circumstances under which he was right now were less than ideal, to say the least.
Mounted on a lance, with rope from head to toe, with the enemy approaching them? He had fought in less than ideal conditions before, but he was more or less sure that this one was taking the cake.
Nevertheless, his small -in comparison to the hulking axe-wielder ahead of him, at least- frame allowed him to winkle out his arms and get his crossbow.
_At least I had the sense of loading this thing beforehand_, thought Gauss as he aimed for the priestess.
"No hard feelings."
1d20-8
11-8=3
"..." He exhaled in annoyance.
_This is going to be a lot harder than I thought._


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 24, 2014)

INI=1d20+1 [13+1]=14

Joshua decided to help them out he heavily wounded Thronkgar. He walks up towards him and casts Cure Light Wounds. 



> 1d8+1
> 8+1 = 9



_____________

Jeff leaves Thronkgar to deal with the woman in front of him whilst he takes care of others.

INI: d20+4 [17+4]=21
ATK: d20+4 [13+4]=17
DMG: d12+6 [7+6]=13


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> INI=1d20+1 [13+1]=14
> 
> Joshua decided to help them out he heavily wounded Thronkgar. He walks up towards him and casts Cure Light Wounds.
> 
> ...



The gnoll warrior howled in pain as Jeff's mighty guitar cracked down on his skull. He savagely struck back.

1d20+5
1+5 = 6

The monster's sapling sized spear hissed past Jeff's face



Unlosing Ranger said:


> ((another luck battle she has to get a 20 on dmg or crit))
> Thronkgar gets his bearings on the woman and swings his axe.
> attack:
> 1d20+8
> ...



The Gnoll priestess struck again.

1d20+6
3+6 = 9

Thronkgar managed to stagger aside, and swung his axe. The priestess's laughter turn into a shriek of rage as the axe bit deep into her. Not pain. Rage.
"Human champion!" she snarled. "I will kill you! Surga will chew off the legs of The Dancing Man, and our pack will feast on the Lion Brother's corpses!"

The other two gnolls attacked Jeff, who proved to be the greatest threat, seeking to tear him down.

1d20+5
9+5 = 14

1d20+5
12+5 = 17

Their spear came dangerously close, one hissing by his neck, and the other pushing through his armor deeply enough that it poked his skin.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 24, 2014)

Gauss made a grimace as he reloaded his bow.
"I am going to get a bolt in that face even if it's the last thing I... You know what, no, I am _not_ gonna tempt fate like that. An elf Lord in denial about his sparse hair I can handle, but some sadistically omniscient force of the universe that takes note of when you bring up its unimpressive grammar and takes delight in bringing misery in your life? I don't think so."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

"Healer! Someone get a healer!" Soldiers were shouting all around the party. Suddenly, out of the darkness, can a light of hope. Pulled by a pair of grumpy, ornery donkeys came a cart, filled with injured soldiers, their wounds cleaned and bandage, and a bill tagged to each patient. Holding the reins was a gnome, an iron spider around his neck.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Healer! Someone get a healer!" Soldiers were shouting all around the party. Suddenly, out of the darkness, can a light of hope. Pulled by a pair of grumpy, ornery donkeys came a cart, filled with injured soldiers, their wounds cleaned and bandage, and a bill tagged to each patient. Holding the reins was a gnome, an iron spider around his neck.



"The name's Jebediah, gents. Wherever there be a man in need of a Touch a' Healin' or a Stiff Drink, there be Jebediah with a Cure in one hand and a pint in ta' other!"



> The Gnoll priestess struck again.
> 
> 1d20+6
> 3+6 = 9
> ...



"Boy, you look like you could use a lil' help! This one's on the house!"

INI=1d20+1 [13+1] = 14

The gnome cries out, casting Cure Light Wounds


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> INI=1d20+1 [13+1]=14
> 
> Joshua decided to help them out he heavily wounded Thronkgar. He walks up towards him and casts Cure Light Wounds.
> 
> 9+hp





Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar managed to stagger aside, and swung his axe. The priestess's laughter turn into a shriek of rage as the axe bit deep into her. Not pain. Rage.
> "Human champion!" she snarled. "I will kill you! Surga will chew off the legs of The Dancing Man, and our pack will feast on the Lion Brother's corpses!"


(20 hp)


TehChron said:


> INI=1d20+1 [13+1] = 14
> 
> The gnome cries out, casting Cure Light Wounds


1d8+1
4+1 = 5
(24 hp)
"Thronkgar not care!"
attack:
1d20+8
8+8 = 16
dmg: 1d12+13
8+13 = 21


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> (20 hp)
> 
> 1d8+1
> 4+1 = 5
> ...



The gnoll slapped aside Thronkgar's attack. 
"Good. You won't need to care inside Surga's stomach!"

1d20+6
15+6 = 21

1d8+12
3+12 = 15

Her spear rammed through Thronkgar's ribcage, nicking a lung.
"Choke on your blood, human champion. Season yourself for Surga!" the priestess howled.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The gnoll slapped aside Thronkgar's attack.
> "Good. You won't to care inside Surga's stomach!"
> 
> 1d20+6
> ...



"Thronkgar not fall!"
attack:
1d20+8
18+8 = 26
dmg: 1d12+13
8+13 = 21
Thronkgar gives one last swing in retaliation with the last of his rage.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "The name's Jebediah, gents. Wherever there be a man in need of a Touch a' Healin' or a Stiff Drink, there be Jebediah with a Cure in one hand and a pint in ta' other!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Kill the small one!" the priestess shouted as she dueled Thronkgar. One of the gnolls turned away from Jeff and stabbed at Jebadiah

1d20+6
14+6 = 20

2d8+6
1,1+6 = 8


----------



## TehChron (Jun 24, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The gnoll slapped aside Thronkgar's attack.
> "Good. You won't to care inside Surga's stomach!"
> 
> 1d20+6
> ...





> "Kill the small one!" the priestess shouted as she dueled Thronkgar. One of the gnolls turned away from Jeff and stabbed at Jebadiah
> 
> 1d20+6
> 14+6 = 20
> ...


"Urk...Looks like the one that needs a little seasoning..." Jebediah replies, annoyed at his freebie going to waste, "Is you!"

He grabs a flagon of strong spirits from within the wagon, opens it, and then hurls the contents at the creatures, splashing them all over them both.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar not fall!"
> attack:
> 1d20+8
> 18+8 = 26
> ...



With his rage burning in his veins, Thronkgar made one last heroic swing. His mighty axe flashed in the torchlight. The priestess raised her spear to block again, but this time it was chopped in two by Thronkgar's greataxe. He hewed into her neck, cutting clean through to the other side. Blood spurted into the air along with her head. The headless body stood there, motionless, for a moment.
"This...means...nothing...human champion." the head said from the ground. "Surga will devour...you all." The body crumpled to the ground. Meanwhile, her guards roared with rage and pressed their attack.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 24, 2014)

With the lady out of the way, Joshua pulled out his fiddle and casted Inspire Courage once more. 

________

Jeff focused on the gnoll in front of him and swung away at the person in front of him.

d20+5 [13+5]=18
d12+7 [9+7]=16


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> With the lady out of the way, Joshua pulled out his fiddle and casted Inspire Courage once more.
> 
> ________
> 
> ...



One of the gnolls turns to Joshua and stabs.

2d8+6
2,5+6 = 13

Joshua manages to evade, an the spear stabs into the earth next to him.

________

Jeff brings down a mighty blow, and shatter the skull of the gnoll, dropping it dead.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 24, 2014)

Annoyed with the lack of progress, Jebediah casts Detect Magic and stares at the now drenched gnoll before preparing to cast Generate Spark on it.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Annoyed with the lack of progress, Jebediah casts Detect Magic and stares at the now drenched gnoll before preparing to cast Generate Spark on it.



Jebediah detects a moderate magical aura of the body of the priestess, but nothing else.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 24, 2014)

Thronkgar stops his rage and loots the priestess while the others handle the other gnolls.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 24, 2014)

One of the gnolls warriors attacks Thronkgar for defiling his mistress's body.

1d20+5
12+5 = 17

The blow doesn't quite penetrate Thronkgar's armor, but it hit hard enough to knock him away from the body.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 25, 2014)

Joshua, a bit perturbed by the weapons attacking him (and the bastards using them), still kept up Inspire Courage.  

______________

Jeff, victorious, attacked the gnoll attacking Thronkgar for looting mid-battle. 

d20+5 [11+5]=16
d12+7 [5+7]=12


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Almost lazily, Jebediah cast Generate Spark on the hapless victim, while carefully dragging the gnoll mother's body away from the inevitable conflagration


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua, a bit perturbed by the weapons attacking him (and the bastards using them), still kept up Inspire Courage.
> 
> ______________
> 
> ...



The gnolls staggered from the blow, but stayed upright, whirling to roar at Jeff.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Almost lazily, Jebediah cast Generate Spark on the hapless victim, while carefully dragging the gnoll mother's body away from the inevitable conflagration



Then the gnoll burst into flame

1d6 fire damage = 

1d6+0
1+0 = 1

Lightly cooked, the gnoll was barely alive, but it was alive.

1d20-1
2-1 = 1

The gnoll clawed at itself, the the flames persisted.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The gnoll clawed at itself, the the flames persisted.



Thronkgar casually swings his axe at the gnoll.
1d20+5
12+5 = 17
dmg:
1d12+9
11+9 = 20


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar casually swings his axe at the gnome.
> 1d20+5
> 12+5 = 17
> dmg:
> ...



The gnome casually uses the body of the gnoll mistress as a makeshift shield, looting her pockets for the source of the magical energies he had detected coming off of her.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

Thronkgar casually beheads the final gnoll.

+540 xp for all.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Cheering in celebration, Jebediah pockets whatever magical artifact he could, then gently lays the slain beast on the ground.

"Now then, kiddies, let's get you all patched up!" The Cleric begins casting Cure Light Wounds on the rest of the group, healing them.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Cheering in celebration, Jebediah pockets whatever magical artifact he could, then gently lays the slain beast on the ground.
> 
> "Now then, kiddies, let's get you all patched up!" The Cleric begins casting Cure Light Wounds on the rest of the group, healing them.



Since Jebediah's castings of Cure Light Wounds were limited in both number and in range, Igara suggested that they instead return to the main camp and the healer's tents. With the priestess dead, the center was starting to rally, so they could afford to leave. Igara escorted them t their destination before returning to the battlefield, while the party was estored to full health.
Later, they received a message that Lord Cenas had grudgingly given his permission for Gauss to leave the lance, and that Lord Thransfar would be coming by soon to debrief the party.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Jebediah returns to the privacy his wagon, and continues his watch over his patients, while also investigating what he had grabbed off the gnoll priestesses still warm corpse while awaiting the arrival of Thransfar to begin negotiations


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Since Jebediah's castings of Cure Light Wounds were limited in both number and in range, Igara suggested that they instead return to the main camp and the healer's tents. With the priestess dead, the center was starting to rally, so they could afford to leave. Igara escorted them t their destination before returning to the battlefield, while the party was estored to full health.
> Later, they received a message that Lord Cenas had grudgingly given his permission for Gauss to leave the lance, and that Lord Thransfar would be coming by soon to debrief the party.



Thronkgar stretches after the healing
"Thronkgar good as new, smash more heads open. Maybe check on men from battle before."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 25, 2014)

"Well, that went disappointingly." grunted Gauss as he stretched his shoulders a bit. "I got to shoot one bolt which I'm pretty sure that it went somewhere that I will grossly regret later, my legs are numb and I didn't get to shoot somebody in the face. What a glorious day to be me, yes?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah returns to the privacy his wagon, and continues his watch over his patients, while also investigating what he had grabbed off the gnoll priestesses still warm corpse while awaiting the arrival of Thransfar to begin negotiations



After a long but thorough examination, Jebadiah was able to determine that the item was indeed a Bag of Holding. What was inside shouldn't be mentioned in polite company.


_________


A messenger soon came by. "Lord Thransfar to see Sir Joshua and company!" he announced. Thransfar stepped into the tent.
"Hello, gentlemen." he said. "A job well done out there, form what I hear, even more so since you managed to do it and come away alive. So, how have you enjoyed the war so far?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After a long but thorough examination, Jebadiah was able to determine that the item was indeed a Bag of Holding. What was inside shouldn't be mentioned in polite company.
> 
> 
> _________
> ...


"Much fun! Priestess nice opponent, Unlike skelephants. How men near skelephant Thronkgar killed?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After a long but thorough examination, Jebadiah was able to determine that the item was indeed a Bag of Holding. What was inside shouldn't be mentioned in polite company.
> 
> 
> _________
> ...


"I passed my time getting tied up on a lance, but otherwise it was good." said Gauss. "I met good people."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Shrugging, Jebediah begins the arduous process of emptying the bag of its contents and leaving them in a convenient pit nearby


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Much fun! Priestess nice opponent, Unlike skelephants. How men near skelephant Thronkgar killed?"



"Good to here. You've done a fantastic job today Thronkgar." Thransfar said. "The men on that wall are fine, if a little banged up from when that abomination nearly kicked the wall down. They, and the men you saved from having to fight that priestess, want to convey their gratitude."



God of LoL said:


> "I passed my time getting tied up on a lance, but otherwise it was good." said Gauss. "I met good people."



"Yes. I heard." Thransfar said. He gave Gauss a look. "I had hoped, when I agreed to protect you from King Shuran, that it would be implicit that you should _not_ irritate anyone else capable of killing on a whim."



TehChron said:


> Shrugging, Jebediah begins the arduous process of emptying the bag of its contents and leaving them in a convenient pit nearby



"Ah...I don't believe we've met, good sir gnome." Thransfar said to Jebediah.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Good to here. You've done a fantastic job today Thronkgar." Thransfar said. "The men on that wall are fine, if a little banged up from when that abomination nearly kicked the wall down. They, and the men you saved from having to fight that priestess, want to convey their gratitude."



"Thronkgar needs better equipment to smash more enemies heads in."
Thronkgar yawns
"Thronkgar also needs 8 hour rest. What's the plan boss?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah...I don't believe we've met, good sir gnome." Thransfar said to Jebediah.



"Hm?" Jebediah says, finally noticing Thransfar's presence, "Why hallo thar, if it ain't da lordie lord hisself." The gnome makes a quick show of patting the dust off his hands with his outfit, "Name's Jebediah, traveling Healer and Dispenser of da Spirits. Its a pleasure." He extends a hand out in greeting.

*Check for Motive*

*Detect Magic*

"I've just been busy traveling around, helping soldiers whenever I can, just doin' mah job." The gnome gestured over to his wagon, where a number of the newly wounded were now laid out on the ground around it, tagged with identifying marks and bills, "Why don't ya join me for a drink so we can discuss how to...ah..._uplift_ yer men after a hard day's fighting against dem nasty lil' fleabags?" A smirk grew on the little man's face, "I think what I've got in mind...is right up yer alley."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar needs better equipment to smash more enemies heads in."
> Thronkgar yawns
> "Thronkgar also needs 8 hour rest. What's the plan boss?"



"Then take your rest. I'll have something all of you need to do, but it won't come into play until close to dawn. You'll need your full strength for that."



TehChron said:


> "Hm?" Jebediah says, finally noticing Thransfar's presence, "Why hallo thar, if it ain't da lordie lord hisself." The gnome makes a quick show of patting the dust off his hands with his outfit, "Name's Jebediah, traveling Healer and Dispenser of da Spirits. Its a pleasure." He extends a hand out in greeting.
> 
> *Check for Motive*
> 
> ...



Thransfar looked Jebediah up and down. When he saw Jebediah's symbol, Jebediah sensed a intense but brief spike of distaste. Thransfar smiled at the gnome shook Jebedaih's hand.
"Pleased to meet you Jebediah, priest of the Spider God. We'll have to win this battle first, but after that, yes, I think some discussion of spirit-lifting would be in order."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 25, 2014)

Thronkgar takes off his armor then rests taking away his exhaustion.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Then take your rest. I'll have something all of you need to do, but it won't come into play until close to dawn. You'll need your full strength for that."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jebediah nods, "Well alright then, but you look a tad bit strained. Here, have a spot of booze on ta' house." The gnome withdraws a jug of cool, dark, frothy beer from his Sack of Holding, "And while I can tell 'tat mah Lord may be a tad distasteful, we all be livin' under the same blue sky and on tah same rich earth. Sharin' tah same drinks, too." He holds it out to the Lord.

"Now I gotta see someone about recompensing me for ta supplies I used up fiin' dem men over yonder, who would I go to see about 'dat?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

"The quartermaster." Thransfar said, pointing to a dwarf who looked like he wanted to rip out someone's intestines and strangle them with them.
"I will see all of you again once you've recuperated. Be sure that you're at full strength." Thransfar walked off.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Yes. I heard." Thransfar said. He gave Gauss a look. "I had hoped, when I agreed to protect you from King Shuran, that it would be implicit that you should _not_ irritate anyone else capable of killing on a whim."


Gauss rolled his eyes, heaving a sigh. "Sorry, boss."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "The quartermaster." Thransfar said, pointing to a dwarf who looked like he wanted to rip out someone's intestines and strangle them with them.
> "I will see all of you again once you've recuperated. Be sure that you're at full strength." Thransfar walked off.


Jebediah shrugged, downing the drink before walking towards the dwarf.

He pulls,out another frosty mug, and holds it out invitingly.

"Ya look like ya could use one a' dese, mah friend."

*sense motive*
*Detect Magic*


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah shrugged, downing the drink before walking towards the dwarf.
> 
> He pulls,out another frosty mug, and holds it out invitingly.
> 
> ...



The dwarf looked at Jebadiah. He looked like he was on the verge of a homicidal rampage. He took the mug, knocked it back, and ate the mug.
"What tha hells do ya want?" he snapped.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The dwarf looked at Jebadiah. He looked like he was on the verge of a homicidal rampage. He took the mug, knocked it back, and ate the mug.
> "What tha hells do ya want?" he snapped.



Jebediah quirked an eyebrow, downed another beer, then produced a cool mug of his 300 Proof special.

"Just  finished bandaging up a small platoons worth of wounded a couple minutes ago. Asked who to talk to about gettin resupplied and a Lord Thransfar told me to go to you." He held out the other beer, "Names Jebediah, Cleric an' Brewmaster, at yer service."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah quirked an eyebrow, downed another beer, then produced a cool mug of his 300 Proof special.
> 
> "Just  finished bandaging up a small platoons worth of wounded a couple minutes ago. Asked who to talk to about gettin resupplied and a Lord Thransfar told me to go to you." He held out the other beer, "Names Jebediah, Cleric an' Brewmaster, at yer service."



The dwarf sneered. "Fine. Follow me." he said, and strode into a nearby tent.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 25, 2014)

Jebediah follows the dwarf into the tent

*Keeps up Detect Magic*


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 25, 2014)

"Here." the dwarf said, when Jebediah entered the tent. "Take what you need and get out of my misery."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 26, 2014)

"So, Miss Igara." said Gauss as he approached the familiar female soldier. "About that drink."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "So, Miss Igara." said Gauss as he approached the familiar female soldier. "About that drink."



Said female soldier was not around.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

Jebediah spots a portable Alchemy lab

"Ah'll be takin' dis, darlin'"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah spots a portable Alchemy lab
> 
> "Ah'll be takin' dis, darlin'"



"Fine, fine, hurry up and get out of my life." the dwarf said. The alcohol seemed to be kicking in, and it was making him teary.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

Jebediah leaves another mug, accompanied by a business card, on a table as he makes his way out.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 26, 2014)

"...Hm. Disappointing. Well, I'll go then and find that gnome. There are several things I'd like to ask him."
Amongst those things? Fireballs.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2014)

A messanger showed up at the tent. "Compliments of Lord Thransfar, for your brave deeds." He said, and departed, leaving behind five labeled bags of gold.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

"Thank you, give the Lord my compliments."

Jebediah casually pockets the gold within his Bag of Holding.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 26, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> A messanger showed up at the tent. "Compliments of Lord Thransfar, for your brave deeds." He said, and departed, leaving behind five labeled bags of gold.



Thronkgar nose flares and he wakes up.
It's his pay, his pay means more weapons, more weapons means more fighting.
Thronkgar gets up and grabs his labeled bag and feels the weigh in his hand.
"Good pay, maybe 3000."
Thronkgar keeps the bag and reequips his equipment before going out.
He goes to the local armor and weapon store/armory and asks the merchant for several things.
"I need a full plate suit, a heavy steel shield and a  scizor."
(1550 gp)


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 26, 2014)

Joshua and Jeff take two bags, each holding 800 gold.

"Huh. Seems like good pay." They follow Thronkgar into a shop.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar nose flares and he wakes up.
> It's his pay, his pay means more weapons, more weapons means more fighting.
> Thronkgar gets up and grabs his labeled bag and feels the weigh in his hand.
> "Good pay, maybe 3000."
> ...



Thronkgar recieves a suit of full plate, heavy steel shield, and a scizore.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 26, 2014)

"Well, I can live with this." said Gauss, putting the pouch in his backpack.
The sight of a certain gnome, however, made him ignore a bit the mild euphoria of his new earnings.
"Hey, Mr. Gnomie." he said. "I'd like to thank you for saving our royal asses a few moments back. Perhaps over a drink sounds good to you?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

Smirking, a plan already forming in his mind, Jedediah takes his money back towards the Quartermaster.

"Hello again, Im afraid dat ahma gonna need myself a Heavy Wagon, 2 medium horses, 50 empty barrels, and 500 mugs, if you'd kindly"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Well, I can live with this." said Gauss, putting the pouch in his backpack.
> The sight of a certain gnome, however, made him ignore a bit the mild euphoria of his new earnings.
> "Hey, Mr. Gnomie." he said. "I'd like to thank you for saving our royal asses a few moments back. Perhaps over a drink sounds good to you?"



"Sorry mah boy, youll be having all the drinks youd like later  ah assure you"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Smirking, a plan already forming in his mind, Jedediah takes his money back towards the Quartermaster.
> 
> "Hello again, Im afraid dat ahma gonna need myself a Heavy Wagon, 2 medium horses, 50 empty barrels, and 500 mugs, if you'd kindly"



The quartermaster just waved him towards where such things were kept while he sobbed in the corner.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

Jebediah left another mug nearby in thanks, then returned with the new booty to his original wagon.

"Time to brush up on mah Improve Diplomacy spell...ehehehe." The gnome cackled, rubbing his palms together greedily.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah left another mug nearby in thanks, then returned with the new booty to his original wagon.
> 
> "Time to brush up on mah Improve Diplomacy spell...ehehehe." The gnome cackled, rubbing his palms together greedily.



While Jebediah gathered his new property, he noticed that the barrel's seemed full of spider webs. However, when he reach inside to clear them away, they seemed to vanish, as if they were never there.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

Recognizing a sign from his lord when he saw one, Jebediah took his new Alchemy set, his herbs and spices, hops, and repeated castings of Create Water.

"Time to make some Party Number Nines, mah boys..."

And the brewmaster cum cleric got to work.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 26, 2014)

"Okey dokey." said Gauss, leaving a bit grudgily the tiny priest on his own business.
"...Sigh... I wonder if Mr. Cenas would like to have a drink with me."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 26, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar recieves a suit of full plate, heavy steel shield, and a scizore.


Thronkgar sells his chainmail (75 gp )and equips the new stuff.

*Spoiler*: _ new stats_ 





> Thronkgar sells his Name:Thronkgar(guy who hits things)
> Race:Human
> Alignment: Chaotic Good
> XP: 4840
> ...






Thronkgar then buys a Cloak of Resistance+ 1 if he can, 3 night all potions, two potions of mage armor, 2 potions of enlarge person, and two potions of cure light wounds. Once Thronkgar buys all this he is at 0 gp.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 26, 2014)

Joshua asks for 20 bow arrows, 10 crossbow bolts, a masterwork musical instrument, a chain shirt, and a dilettante's outfit. He also buys two potions of hide from undead and two potions of cure light wounds. 

Jeff asks for agile breastplate armor, a lucerne hammer, and another oil flask. He buys two potions of mage armor and one potion of cure light wounds.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 26, 2014)

Gauss begrudgingly walks into the store and looks at the offered wares.
"Hello. Do you have any wands, perhaps one that can shoot Magic Missiles? Along with that, a pair of steel boots and a sword cane, if available of course."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> Gauss begrudgingly walks into the store and looks at the offered wares.
> "Hello. Do you have any wands, perhaps one that can shoot Magic Missiles? Along with that, a pair of steel boots and a sword cane, if available of course."



Gauss received such.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 26, 2014)

*8 hours later

"All right, gather up!" Thransfar said, stepping back into the tent. Once the party had gathered, he pulled out a pair of staves. On was plated with gold and emitted warmth and light, while the other seemed like it had been carved from the night sky; darkness with pinpricks of light within.
"I need you to take these staves to the generals of each of Marzon's five armies. There are ten in total, two for each army. Once you've delivered them, the lord should guide you to where they need to be placed, and protect you from the bulk of the enemy forces while you set them up. You need to place them a foot apart and let them attune to the area in which you placed them for five minutes.
     "Once you've delivered and placed all ten staves, your mission get a bit harder. You'll have to cut your way into the heart of the battle, and deliver this," Thransfar pulled out another stave, on that looked like a pair of staves had been twisted and fused together, "to King Sundia. And you need to do it before the break of dawn. Any questions?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 26, 2014)

Jebediah responded with a flat "Wut"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 26, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> *8 hours later
> 
> "All right, gather up!" Thransfar said, stepping back into the tent. Once the party had gathered, he pulled out a pair of staves. On was plated with gold and emitted warmth and light, while the other seemed like it had been carved from the night sky; darkness with pinpricks of light within.
> 
> ...



Thronkgar raises his hand
"Can others get maps?"
It seems that Thronkgar is insulting the party's sense of direction.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 26, 2014)

Ignoring Thronkgar's thinly veiled insult, Joshua gets up and says "Lord Thransfar, I need to inform you of something. During the potion run, I came across a so-called-bard named Cantor. I say so called because he ambushed me by leading me into a dead end and transforming into some animal, I think it was a tiger." Joshua sighed. "Thank several gods he was inebriated or I probably wouldn't have been able to escape." 

"He said he knew Jeff, but that's not the most important thing; he said 'She foretold that He would rise.', whatever that meant, and that you and the armies to 'Stay the fuck away from the forest.'" After reporting the incident, Joshua backed off, sitting back down and inspecting his wares.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah responded with a flat "Wut"



"So no questions?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar raises his hand
> "Can others get maps?"
> It seems that Thronkgar is insulting the party's sense of direction.



"Just ask directions. An army is a difficult thing to miss. But... I suppose I can provide you with a drawn representation of the armies' current locations, to give you and initial sense of where you _should_ be going." Thransfar said.



P-X 12 said:


> Ignoring Thronkgar's thinly veiled insult, Joshua gets up and says "Lord Thransfar, I need to inform you of something. During the potion run, I came across a so-called-bard named Cantor. I say so called because he ambushed me by leading me into a dead end and transforming into some animal, I think it was a tiger." Joshua sighed. "Thank several gods he was inebriated or I probably wouldn't have been able to escape."
> 
> "He said he knew Jeff, but that's not the most important thing; he said 'She foretold that He would rise.', whatever that meant, and that you and the armies to 'Stay the fuck away from the forest.'" After reporting the incident, Joshua backed off, sitting back down and inspecting his wares.



Thransfar frowned. "That is...troubling news." he said. He muttered under his breath, "How could they have found out? We only just agree on those plans three days ago..." He shook his head.
"At any rate, we can - and will - discuss that later. It'll be irrelevant if we don't survive today."

"Anything else?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

"What the _fuck_, then?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "What the _fuck_, then?"



"Deliver these to the people in charge of each army and put them where they tell you to put them, and do it before dawn, or we all die." Thransfar said. "Without these in place, the priests back in Marzon can't complete their ritual."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Deliver these to the people in charge of each army and put them where they tell you to put them, and do it before dawn, or we all die." Thransfar said. "Without these in place, the priests back in Marzon can't complete their ritual."



"No, see, heres what I dun git. I just came here to negotiate my services as a cleric and brewmaster for ye. How the hell am i gonna pull that shit off, and why the hell are you expectin' me to?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "No, see, heres what I dun git. I just came here to negotiate my services as a cleric and brewmaster for ye. How the hell am i gonna pull that shit off, and why the hell are you expectin' me to?"



"I would have thought that to be obvious. If this mission isn't carried out, we all die, and you sell nothing. Pull this off, and this army will need one _hell_ of a victory party. If you does this, I will see to it that you get first dibs on catering the richer crowd." Thransfar said. "As for _how_... well, you're the only cleric readily on hand that isn't exhausted or otherwise occupied. Someone has to keep the rest of these guys alive."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "No, see, heres what I dun git. I just came here to negotiate my services as a cleric and brewmaster for ye. How the hell am i gonna pull that shit off, and why the hell are you expectin' me to?"



Thronkgar looks at the gnome
"Thronkgar thinks gnome should think a bit. Gnome is Cleric, good support."
Thronkgar speaks to Thransfar.
"Need horses, some slower than others. Deduct from future pay if not bring back. Dead otherwise, so not matter."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar looks at the gnome
> "Thronkgar thinks gnome should think a bit. Gnome is Cleric, good support."
> Thronkgar speaks to Thransfar.
> "Need horses, some slower than others. Deduct from future pay if not bring back. Dead otherwise, so not matter."



"A fair point." Thransfar nodded. "But can any of you actually _ride_ a horse?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "A fair point." Thransfar nodded. "But can any of you actually _ride_ a horse?"



"If ye can guarantee me product remains,safe, we can use mah newly furnished wagon to git things done."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "I would have thought that to be obvious. If this mission isn't carried out, we all die, and you sell nothing. Pull this off, and this army will need one _hell_ of a victory party. If you does this, I will see to it that you get first dibs on catering the richer crowd." Thransfar said. "As for _how_... well, you're the only cleric readily on hand that isn't exhausted or otherwise occupied. Someone has to keep the rest of these guys alive."



A frosty mug is slid into Thranfars hand

"Deal"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 27, 2014)

"What about Bardie, boss?" asked Gauss as he inspected his new wand, trying to figure out how many charges it had. "Despite yesterday's events, I assure you, sir, I'm more than capable of protecting him. Unless, of course, you did not imply seperation, which makes the original point of my question moot. It would, of course, help us cover more ground, but the fact that we are not like Mr. Pronoun makes that a bit... dangerous." 
He then kneeled by the gnome priest and motioned the wand at him. "Say, can you tell me what the charges on this thing are? I'm a bit of a ditz when it comes to detecting magic."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A frosty mug is slid into Thranfars hand
> 
> "Deal"





God of LoL said:


> "What about Bardie, boss?" asked Gauss as he inspected his new wand, trying to figure out how many charges it had. "Despite yesterday's events, I assure you, sir, I'm more than capable of protecting him. Unless, of course, you did not imply seperation, which makes the original point of my question moot. It would, of course, help us cover more ground, but the fact that we are not like Mr. Pronoun makes that a bit... dangerous."
> He then kneeled by the gnome priest and motioned the wand at him. "Say, can you tell me what the charges on this thing are? I'm a bit of a ditz when it comes to detecting magic."



"That'll be five gold, lad"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 27, 2014)

"Hey Bardie" said Gauss, deciding that the gnome did not know. "Do _you_ know the charges on this thing?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "A fair point." Thransfar nodded. "But can any of you actually _ride_ a horse?"



"Thronkgar can ride, but armor very heavy. Cart pulled by horses not bad idea for transport."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "If ye can guarantee me product remains,safe, we can use mah newly furnished wagon to git things done."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar can ride, but armor very heavy. Cart pulled by horses not bad idea for transport."



"Very good. Priest of Ananzi, we will see too it that your belongings are secured in exchange for you lending out your cart. If everyone is ready then I will provide you with a map, and you can get underway."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

Jebediah nodded, then proceeded to prepare his cart for transport.

"Lord, War Horses would do us mighty fine, wouldnt you say?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah nodded, then proceeded to prepare his cart for transport.
> 
> "Lord, War Horses would do us mighty fine, wouldnt you say?"



Thransfar gives Jebediah a suspicious look. "Indeed." he said. "Its a shame they're all in use at the moment. What with the war going on."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

"Wed make due with some Heavy Horses regardless. Dont need no training in nothin' special. All ah know is mah animals cant pull all these lugs through with any kind ah speed"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Wed make due with some Heavy Horses regardless. Dont need no training in nothin' special. All ah know is mah animals cant pull all these lugs through with any kind ah speed"



"...Very well. I think there should be a plough horse or two I can procure for you." Thransfar muttered under his breath for a moment. "There. Skrell is handling it. The horses should be here any moment now. Keep in mind, though, that until you return my property, I will not return yours."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "...Very well. I think there should be a plough horse or two I can procure for you." Thransfar muttered under his breath for a moment. "There. Skrell is handling it. The horses should be here any moment now. Keep in mind, though, that until you return my property, I will not return yours."


"Naturally. Failing their survival you will be compensated adequately." Jebediah replies, his voice oddly serious


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "...Very well. I think there should be a plough horse or two I can procure for you." Thransfar muttered under his breath for a moment. "There. Skrell is handling it. The horses should be here any moment now. Keep in mind, though, that until you return my property, I will not return yours."


"Boss, question. Do we count as part of said property, because the way I see it, this guy would sell his own mother for a gold coin or two. And as far as I know, I'm not his mother, whichs mean that I'm in bronze coin territory here." said Gauss, obviously a bit annoyed from the preacher's...qualities... 
As well as attempt to separate him from his hard earned five coins.
_But people on lances, huh...Hmmm... What if... we replaced that lance with a pole...Hmmm..._


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Naturally. Failing their survival you will be compensated adequately." Jebediah replies, his voice oddly serious



"Good. We have a deal then."



God of LoL said:


> "Boss, question. Do we count as part of said property, because the way I see it, this guy would sell his own mother for a gold coin or two. And as far as I know, I'm not his mother, whichs mean that I'm in bronze coin territory here." said Gauss, obviously a bit annoyed from the preacher's...qualities...
> As well as attempt to separate him from his hard earned five coins.
> _But people on lances, huh...Hmmm... What if... we replaced that lance with a pole...Hmmm..._



"Don't be absurd, Mr. von Krieg." Thransfar said. "Now, unless any one else has urgent and important questions, I suggest you get going. _Now._ Sunrise grows closer with every moment. "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Don't be absurd, Mr. von Krieg." Thransfar said. "Now, unless any one else has urgent and important questions, I suggest you get going. _Now._ Sunrise grows closer with every moment. "


Thronkgar nods and starts to leave
"We go."
Then leaves


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Good. We have a deal then."
> 
> 
> 
> "Don't be absurd, Mr. von Krieg." Thransfar said. "Now, unless any one else has urgent and important questions, I suggest you get going. _Now._ Sunrise grows closer with every moment. "



"I do have an important question, boss; What happens if the guy in charge is... well... ya know... Dead? Do we continue as instructed or are we required to inform you of their demise first and act accordingly to the situation? "


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "I do have an important question, boss; What happens if the guy in charge is... well... ya know... Dead? Do we continue as instructed or are we required to inform you of their demise first and act accordingly to the situation? "



"Did you not hear the bit about the time limit, Mr. von Krieg? Do your job as best you can; anything else can wait."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 27, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Did you not hear the bit about the time limit, Mr. von Krieg? Do your job as best you can; anything else can wait."



"Alright alright, geez, next thing I know you'll strap me- I'll stop talking now. And it's Gauss."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2014)

Thronkgar peeks his head back in
"Hurry before Thronkgar decides to drag you with Thronkgar."
Then leaves again.


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 27, 2014)

"...Gauss follow will Thonkgar, then." said Gauss,  following Thongkar. "So, say, big guy. Do you like ducks?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 27, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "...Gauss follow will Thonkgar, then." said Gauss,  following Thongkar. "So, say, big guy. Do you like ducks?"


There is a death glare from Thronkgar
"Thronkgar hates ducks, only likes hens." 
Thronkgar makes his way to the cart


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

Jebediah waits on the prepared cart

"Where be dem hippie boys?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 27, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a death glare from Thronkgar
> "Thronkgar hates ducks, only likes hens."
> Thronkgar makes his way to the cart



"...Hm."
There was a joke here about hens and roosters, but...
Let's just say that Gauss would enjoy it greatly if... he accidentally shot a bolt at him.
Then again, knowing the guy, he'd most likely catch it with his teeth and spit it back at him.
...Which would be awesome.
"...I'm trying to. I honestly am. But I just can't _hate _the guy." admitted Gauss to himself as he climbed the cart. "So, Mr. Gnomie. Ananzi, huh?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 27, 2014)

Joshua and Jeff get up and walk with Thronkgar.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "...Hm."
> There was a joke here about hens and roosters, but...
> Let's just say that Gauss would enjoy it greatly if... he accidentally shot a bolt at him.
> Then again, knowing the guy, he'd most likely catch it with his teeth and spit it back at him.
> ...



"Jealous?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 27, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Jealous?"


"I'm not exactly a religious man, so no. Just small talking, that's all. "


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 27, 2014)

Thransfar handed Thronkgar the eleven rods and the map before leaving for the battle field. The first set had to be delivered to Lord Cenas, who was still out at the front lines, but after that the party would need to turn north, to reach the army of Garcen the Sea Serpent.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 27, 2014)

Jebediah snapped his,reins,and set the cart in motion


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 28, 2014)

The party swiftly returned to the battlefield, and followed the sounds of inspirational profanity to Lord Cenas.
"What are _you_ idiot doing here again?" he demanded. "Why-." Cenas stopped talking when he saw the rods. "So. Its time, huh?" he shook his head. "What are you thinking, Thransfar? Anyway, you lot. Follow me."


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The party swiftly returned to the battlefield, and followed the sounds of inspirational profanity to Lord Cenas.
> "What are _you_ idiot doing here again?" he demanded. "Why-." Cenas stopped talking when he saw the rods. "So. Its time, huh?" he shook his head. "What are you thinking, Thransfar? Anyway, you lot. Follow me."



"Aye aye, captain." said Gauss, saluting the elf lord. "And it's Gauss."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The party swiftly returned to the battlefield, and followed the sounds of inspirational profanity to Lord Cenas.
> "What are _you_ idiot doing here again?" he demanded. "Why-." Cenas stopped talking when he saw the rods. "So. Its time, huh?" he shook his head. "What are you thinking, Thransfar? Anyway, you lot. Follow me."



"We must be quick."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2014)

Jebediah snaps his reins and they continue on


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 28, 2014)

Cenas brought them to the site of their previous victory.
"This is where you need to set them up." Cenas said. "We think they might have been on to us, which is why they sent a priestess so deep into our line; so that we wouldn't be able to complete the ritual."


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2014)

Jebediah cracked his neck

"Where be dat tawdry bitch?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 28, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah cracked his neck
> 
> "Where be dat tawdry bitch?"



Cenas pointed to the still unburied corpse of the gnoll priestess. "Why? Need something with it?"


----------



## TehChron (Jun 28, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Cenas pointed to the still unburied corpse of the gnoll priestess. "Why? Need something with it?"



Jebediah sets it on fire

"Not anymore, lad."


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah sets it on fire
> 
> "Not anymore, lad."



"All right then. Set up the rods. I and all those who march under the banner of the Red Chimera will do everything in our power to protect you." Lord Cenas said.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2014)

Jebediah does so


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 29, 2014)

"All right. Sit tight, you five. We may not be able to hold off everything, so this ride might get a bit...bumpy for you idiots." Cenas rode off.


----------



## TehChron (Jun 29, 2014)

Jebediah circles around the spot, digging a minor trench while filling it with an unknown, strong smelling liquid


----------



## God of LoL (Jun 30, 2014)

Gauss stretched his arms and unloaded his backpack, scattering his belongings on the ground.
He took his two bottles of oil and strapped them on his belt for easier access. The long chain, iron or steel -he didn't know-, he had bought a while back he entangled it over his chest, and the three daggers that were inside he put them in sockets of his pants.
Filling his backpack again and wearing it, he loaded Hellsing with a bolt and put his falchion and cane-sword on his back, each's hilt in hand's reach.
From his pouch, he got out some wood and a thread of silk, squeezing them tightly as he waited for the opportunity to use them.
"This should be fun."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 30, 2014)

Thronkgar jumps off the cart and take position to defend the rods while having absolute defense up.


> Ini: +5 +1(dex) +4 (feat)
> HP: (1d10+ 1d12) 22 +4 hp x (2) = 30 hp
> Hit:1d20 +2(BAB) + 5(str)
> Dmg:1d10 + 5(str)
> ...


 +4 AC


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 30, 2014)

Joshua put on his chain shirt and new outfit over it, pulled out his crossbow and loaded it, then put it down and tuned his new violin. Once finished, he checks his rapier, long-sword and mace, keeping his shield on his back and his violin near him, and wields his crossbow.

Jeff put on his new armor and lifted his lucerne hammer, leaving his guitar on his back. He joins Thronkgar in defending the rods.


----------



## Ichypa (Jun 30, 2014)

The Red Chimera's and the forces of the Boneyard crashed into each other. The gnolls and undead shoved towards the rods, but the human army held. Time ticked by, and it seems like the rods would activate without a hitch. Then the party heard a pair of voices.
"So this is the humans' last hope, hmm, Gwell?"
"It looks like it, Rwell."
"We should destroy it, shouldn't we, Gwell?"
"Indeed, let us set about, Rwell."
From behind the party, where they were unprotected by the army, slipped to ghouls.
"Come, brother dear, let us eat." one said.
"Yes, brother dear, let us _feast!_" the other said. The ghouls attacked.

INI:

1d20+6
16+6 = 22

1d20+6
9+6 = 15


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 30, 2014)

Joshua aims at the nearest ghoul, while Jeff strikes it with his hammer. 

(Jeff)
INI: d20+1 [18+1] = 19
ATK:d20+4 [10+4] = 14
DMG d12+6 [7+6] = 13

{Joshua)
INI: d20+2 [13+2] = 15
ATK: d20+2 [16+2]= 18
DMG: d6+2 [3+2] = 5


----------



## TehChron (Jul 1, 2014)

Jebediah waits for the zombies to step over his trench, then casts Generate Spark on the highly flammable liquid

INI: 1d20+1(7+1) = 8


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 1, 2014)

Gauss aims Hellsing at the undead, the grin on his face widening ever so slightly.
"No hard feelings."
INI: 
1d20+2
17+2=19
ATK:
1d20+2
16+2=18
DMG:
1d10
9=9


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2014)

Thronkgar waits for the two undead to approach through the little fire moat then attacks them both.


> Ini: +5 +1(dex) +4 (feat)
> HP: (1d10+ 1d12) 22 +4 hp x (2) = 30 hp
> Hit:1d20 +2(BAB) + 5(str)
> Dmg:1d10 + 5(str)
> ...


Ini: 1d20+5
11+5 = 16
power attack:
1d20+5
13+5 = 18
dmg:
1d10+7
2+7 = 9
Cleave:
Attack:
1d20+5
10+5 = 15
Dmg:
1d10+7
5+7 = 12


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 1, 2014)

Initaitive order:

Rwell - 22
Jeff + Gauss - 19
Thronkgar - 16
Joshua + Gwell -15
Jebediah - 8 

The ghoul Rwell leapt at Thronkgar. "Come, Come, champion of living men, play with me, dance with me!"

1d20+6
9+6 = 15

Rwell lunged for Thronkgar's neck, but his rotting neck couldn't puncture Thronkgar's shiny new plate.

Gauss fires at the attacking ghoul, while Jeff bring down the hammer. Rwell giggled as he danced aside of Jeff's swing, and caught Gauss's bolt in his teeth, biting it in two.
"Your meat is two months too fresh to be thinking about touching me!" he laughed, as Thronkgar brought his axe and also failed to strike the ghoul.
Meanwhile, Gwell sought out Joshua, who attacked the ghoul.

1d20+6
2+6 = 8

Joshua's mace didn't make contact, but he managed to duck under the ghoul's claws.

Jebediah ignites his trench, trapping the party inside the circle of flames with the ghouls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2014)

Thronkgar decides to focus on Gwell attacking with the scizor with shield in the other hand
power attack:
1d20+5
4+5 = 9


----------



## TehChron (Jul 1, 2014)

Jebediah casts Conjure Water on Gwell in an attempt to distract him


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 1, 2014)

"friend, are you playing with me?!" said Gauss as he cast Unseen Servant. "Orders; Reload crossbow indefinitely."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 1, 2014)

Jeff once again tries to drop his hammer on the ghoul's skull. Joshua moves away from the ghoul trying to kill him and uses his bow. 

Jeff
d20+4 [16+6]=22
d12+6 [8+6]=14

Joshua
d20+2 [8+2]=10


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 1, 2014)

Rwell danced around Thronkgar. "Big man, big man, what do you taste like under that shell?" he sang, and bit down on Thronkgar's arm.

1d20+6
17+6 = 23

1d6+3
5+3 = 8

Paralysis
1d4+1
1+1 = 2

Rwell's teeth crunched down, and Thronkgar's body stiffened. While he was distracted, Jeff's hammer swung around, bashing Rwell off of Thronkgar. Rwell got to his feet, growling. "Big man, bold man, I will deal with you _later._"

Joshua's arrow whizzed over Gwell's head as the ghoul turn away from the bard and attacked Jebediah.
"Little man, little man, can I devour you whole?" He lunged for the gnome.

1d20+6
9+6 = 15

1d6+3
1+3 = 4

The ghouls bit down, teeth sinking into soft flesh. Gwell lifted Jebediah off his feet and shook him like a dog. A sudden sphere of water doused Gwell, surprising him into letting go. Gwell grinned down at Jebediah.
"Was that supposed to hurt me?" He asked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Paralysis
> 1d4+1
> 1+1 = 2



Thronkgar rolls a fort save 
1d20+5
20+5 = 25
He succeeds and then drinks a potion to up his AC even more as a move action, mage armor.
(Thronkgar's AC is NOW 26)
He then attacks Rwell while he is flanked between himself and Jeff
attack: 1d20+6
11+6 = 17
dmg: 1d10+7
8+7 = 15


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 1, 2014)

Gauss fired again Hellsing, making sure that the Ghoul would feel the full power of the rainbow.
1d20 +2
20+2=22.
(... Fiiiiiine. It's actually 15+2=17)
The Unseen Servant reloaded the crossbow almost on cue.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Joshua's arrow whizzed over Gwell's head as the ghoul turn away from the bard and attacked Jebediah.
> "Little man, little man, can I devour you whole?" He lunged for the gnome.
> 
> 1d20+6
> ...



"Nah, lad. Just tryin' to get you offa me. Shit hurts, don't ya know."

Jebediah shakes himself off, gathering his wits.

"Now how about you and I just have a nice chat? There'll be plenty of nasties to sink yer teeth into, as a Cleric, I can promise ya dat."

CHA: 1d20+1+4 (16+1+4) = 21

"Hell, I'll even tidy up you and yer friend over tere so we can get started on da right foot. Whaddya say?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Nah, lad. Just tryin' to get you offa me. Shit hurts, don't ya know."
> 
> Jebediah shakes himself off, gathering his wits.
> 
> ...



Sense Motive:
1d20+4
4+4 = 8

Gwell hesitates, pausing in the process of turning away from Jebediah.
"An interesting proposition, little man. Do elaborate. What could you offer to my brother and I that could be more delicious than your tender meat?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Sense Motive:
> 1d20+4
> 4+4 = 8
> 
> ...



Jebediah shrugs

"A simple trade. Once this city falls, and all life is gone, what's left for ye? A field of nothing but rotting corpses. Now while ah may understand dat some of yer kind may appreciate dem aged a wee bit, dere simply ain't much left of us left.

"We're an endangered species, lad. A delicacy that's running out."

Jebediah pauses, his motives laid bare and completely sincere.

"Here's the thing. I only care about two things, three if you include havin' fun; Booze and Profit. Now, see, Ah'm a cleric. Ah heal people. But Ah ain't a charity case, and y'know, sometimes people either can't pay, or don't.

"And so ah leave 'em to nature's tender mercies. Now, doesn't dat strike you as profoundly wasteful?"

Jebediah pauses, waiting for the words to sink in, "Yer a smart bunch of ghouls. On top of a steady wage, Ah can also promise yeh both a fresh supply of corpses of fine make and varying degrees of freshness steadily so long as mah own businesses stay afloat. And even when we're not in times of war, well, sometimes poor bastards go out drinkin' and never come back, if ya catch mah drift."

Jebediah holds out his hand, "Y'all will undoubtedly outlive meh, what with your undead bodies an' all. But at least while Ah'm up and about ye'll be well-fed bastards, and when we succeed here, we won't be extinct neither! It's a win-win!"

Shifting his eyes from side to side, he whispers conspiratorially, "And between us both, I need a good pair of men on mah side when it comes to 'dem roughhousin' bastards. And a pair ah you guys who consider cleanin' up mah messes to be a job perk are just what ah need to git mah work up to tah next level, if ya catch mah drift." Jebediah's eyebrows begin waggling up and down suspiciously 

"So, whaddya say, gentlemen? Y'all comin' aboard or not?"
CHA: 1d20+1+4 (18+1+4) = 23


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah shrugs
> 
> "A simple trade. Once this city falls, and all life is gone, what's left for ye? A field of nothing but rotting corpses. Now while ah may understand dat some of yer kind may appreciate dem aged a wee bit, dere simply ain't much left of us left.
> 
> ...



The places where Gwell's eyebrows used to be climbed up to where his hairline used to be. He stroked what was left of his chin.
"Hmmm. My, oh my. That is a fine deal. The problem is, you're not likely to survive anyway. Surga will devour you all, I'm sure. She's very determined about that, and she has Bonemother to back up her desires. I, for one, have no wish to go against Bonemother." Gwell glanced about. "Stillllllll... to serve Bonemother, brother and I don't have to be _right here,_ killing you exact warm-bodies. And, I suppose its good to have all your bases covered."
Gwell gave Jebediah a wide, rotting grin.
"Very well, little man. We will accept you offer. But I don't feel quite ready to trust you. So, show me your sincerity," Gwell spat into his palm and extended his hand, "and shake on it."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The places where Gwell's eyebrows used to be climbed up to where his hairline used to be. He stroked what was left of his chin.
> "Hmmm. My, oh my. That is a fine deal. The problem is, you're not likely to survive anyway. Surga will devour you all, I'm sure. She's very determined about that, and she has Bonemother to back up her desires. I, for one, have no wish to go against Bonemother." Gwell glanced about. "Stillllllll... to serve Bonemother, brother and I don't have to be _right here,_ killing you exact warm-bodies. And, I suppose its good to have all your bases covered."
> Gwell gave Jebediah a wide, rotting grin.
> "Very well, little man. We will accept you offer. But I don't feel quite ready to trust you. So, show me your sincerity," Gwell spat into his palm and extended his hand, "and shake on it."



Jebediah nodded with a smirk of his own, spitting into his own hand and taking the ghouls grip, "Come see meh afterwards, gents, and I'll get you set up all nice and comfy-like."

He looks over to the flame-moat, "We'll be needin' some way to get you across." He glances over at the ineffectual crossbow-wielding mage, "He might do nicely."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah nodded with a smirk of his own, spitting into his own hand and taking the ghouls grip, "Come see meh afterwards, gents, and I'll get you set up all nice and comfy-like."
> 
> He looks over to the flame-moat, "We'll be needin' some way to get you across." He glances over at the ineffectual crossbow-wielding mage, "He might do nicely."



Gwell laughed. "Oh, you're a bold one, a brave one, aren't you little man? To grasp a ghoul's hand so readily. Very well, a pact is made. Worry not for us, flames like these will not trouble us." He turned to Rwell. "Brother dear! Come, let us away! We have better place to be, finer meals to eat."
"Is that so, brother dear? Rwell said, breaking away from Jeff and Thronkgar. "Then lead on; let us go." The twin ghouls loped off, lunging through the flames and laughing as the human soldiers fled from their blazing forms.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

"Good guys. Ah miss 'em already." Jebediah sighed to himself, before turning back to the party. "Any ah ye brats need a bit of mah healin' touch?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 2, 2014)

After the ghouls left, he five minutes crawled by. Once they'd passed, the rods released a brilliant aura, pushing back the darkness and horror of the night.
"Good, they're set!" Cenas said, riding over. "The rods should be able to protect themselves now, head north to Dōll's camp; look for the silver baboon. _MOVE!_"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Good guys. Ah miss 'em already." Jebediah sighed to himself, before turning back to the party. "Any ah ye brats need a bit of mah healin' touch?"



"A scrape to be healed. Let us move onto the next!"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After the ghouls left, he five minutes crawled by. Once they'd passed, the rods released a brilliant aura, pushing back the darkness and horror of the night.
> "Good, they're set!" Cenas said, riding over. "The rods should be able to protect themselves now, head north to Dōll's camp; look for the silver baboon. _MOVE!_"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "A scrape to be healed. Let us move onto the next!"



Jebediah heals them while en route


----------



## TehChron (Jul 2, 2014)

Jebediah just decides to do a positive Luck Domain variant channel

1d6+0(6+0) = 6


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah just decides to do a positive Luck Domain variant channel
> 
> 1d6+0(6+0) = 6



Jebediah gains a very temporary luck bonus to his rolls.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 2, 2014)

"...Hm."
Gauss was impressed.
But where did his fired bolt go?


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 3, 2014)

The party headed north, across the battlefield. The Red Chimera's had managed to force the Boneyard's hand, making the gnolls divert their forces away from the flanks to double down on the front lines. The party was able to reach the camp of Dōll, of the Silver Baboon. The party reached the gates of the camp's fortifications, were the guards stopped them.
"Halt!" one of them said. "What business to you have so far from your camp, Chimeras?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 3, 2014)

Joshua steps up to the guards. "We were able to place the first rod. Lord Cenas told us to go to the Silver Baboon next."


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The party headed north, across the battlefield. The Red Chimera's had managed to force the Boneyard's hand, making the gnolls divert their forces away from the flanks to double down on the front lines. The party was able to reach the camp of Dōll, of the Silver Baboon. The party reached the gates of the camp's fortifications, were the guards stopped them.
> "Halt!" one of them said. "What business to you have so far from your camp, Chimeras?"


"A special delivery of rods, commisioned from my wonderful boss Thransfar." said Gauss with a short bow. "Wait, those are still our orders, right?" he turned to the axe-wielder, raising an eyebrow. "I'm not spouting total nonsense, am I?" 
He shook his head. _Yeah, probably under the same orders._"Well, rods."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2014)

Thronkgar follows the group to the next destination


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 3, 2014)

The guards turn away and speak quietly to each other.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 4, 2014)

"Is there a problem?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 4, 2014)

"Maybe." the guard said. "Who is your direct superior, Lord Thransfar or Lord Cenas?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Maybe." the guard said. "Who is your direct superior, Lord Thransfar or Lord Cenas?"



Thronkgar Equips his two handed axe (AC 20)
"Does not matter. You steal precious time. Let pass so can place rods to save everyone. Thronkgar not like waiting because of jilted fish."
Thronkgar is tapping his axe with his fingers


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar Equips his two handed axe (AC 20)
> "Does not matter. You steal precious time. Let pass so can place rods to save everyone. Thronkgar not like waiting because of jilted fish."
> Thronkgar is tapping his axe with his fingers



The guards scowled and leveled their spears. "You say that you're here to save everyone, but how do we know you aren't saboteurs from Cenas? That bastard would be more than happy to use the ritual as an opportunity to make sure Lord Dōll doesn't survive to reap the benefits. Now answer me? Who is your master?!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The guards scowled and leveled their spears. "You say that you're here to save everyone, but how do we know you aren't saboteurs from Cenas? That bastard would be more than happy to use the ritual as an opportunity to make sure Lord Dōll doesn't survive to reap the benefits. Now answer me? Who is your master?!"



"Thransfar. It's always been Thransfar for Thronkgar. But if you not believe Thronkgar words believe Thronkgar's actions. Let Thronkgar fight strongest warrior here to prove self."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thransfar. It's always been Thransfar for Thronkgar. But if you not believe Thronkgar words believe Thronkgar's actions. Let Thronkgar fight strongest warrior here to prove self."



The guards relaxed slightly, and pulled their spears back to a less threatening position.
"Very well. Cenas may be scum of the earth, but Lord Dōll has faith in Thransfar's loyalty. If you serve him, I guess you can be trusted, even if you do wear the Chimera." The guards stepped aside to let the party pass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The guards relaxed slightly, and pulled their spears back to a less threatening position.
> "Very well. Cenas may be scum of the earth, but Lord Dōll has faith in Thransfar's loyalty. If you serve him, I guess you can be trusted, even if you do wear the Chimera." The guards stepped aside to let the party pass.


Thronkgar nods
"Let us go."
And walks forward.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 4, 2014)

"...What did Mr. Baldie do anyway to deserve so much hostility?" asked Gauss as he passed by the two guards. "Did he strap you all on lances and mounted you in the middle of the battlefield, with nothing to fend yourselves with?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 4, 2014)

Joshua notices the rather obvious contempt for Cenas. He makes a Knowlege (Nob.) check.

1d20+1
17+1 = 18


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua notices the rather obvious contempt for Cenas. He makes a Knowlege (Nob.) check.
> 
> 1d20+1
> 17+1 = 18



Joshua recalls rumors and stories he's  heard about the rivalry between the two lords.



10 years ago, when Surga's gnolls finally cast down the elven kingdoms, only two of the elves' great lords escaped: Cenas and Dōll. They have since been in conflict, since they are the only two whose bloodlines would allow them to claim the elvish throne, though the command of King Sundia, who gave the elves sanctuary, has thus far prevented a succession war.

However, their conflict was not limited just to that. 5 years ago, during the Siege of Alear, the city that was the last line of defense before Marzon, Cenas and Dōll were assigned to make an offensive push to drive back the gnolls. Dōll pushed in deep, expecting Cenas to support him. However, Cenas pulled back to the city, abandoning Dōll. After Dōll's army had taken heavy losses, Cenas returned to the fight, routing the gnolls almost single handedly. Cenas claimed he had retreated because he had seen a emergency signal from the city and returned to help. Cenas was hailed as a hero, and earned Dōll's eternal enmity.

Cenas, of course, had seen no such thing, though his actions did not stem from unchecked ambition, as Dōll claimed in public. No, Cenas's motivation was far more personal and more petty. Cenas, around the time of the Siege, discovered that Dōll had seduced his wife and slept with her. In doing so, Dōll earned Cenas's eternal enmity, to the extent that he would allow thousands of men to die to get revenge. To this day, Cenas has hardly spoken to his wife.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 4, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Joshua recalls rumors and stories he's  heard about the rivalry between the two lords.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





God of LoL said:


> "...What did Mr. Baldie do anyway to deserve so much hostility?" asked Gauss as he passed by the two guards. "Did he strap you all on lances and mounted you in the middle of the battlefield, with nothing to fend yourselves with?"



Joshua looked at the intrepid sorcerer and said, "...Actually, that's not too far off to how they were treated by him. I'll tell you on the way there." Joshua walks through the gate.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 5, 2014)

The interior of the Silver Baboon camp was filled with squat, block like buildings. Everything had a harsh and utilitarian feel too it, and unlike Cenas's camp, there appeared to be no division into magic users, support, and soldiers. The entire camp was made up of combat troops, it seemed, and entire army geared towards pure aggression.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2014)

"Thronkgar's kind of camp. Wonder how many here take skelephant down by self."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 5, 2014)

Sensing opportunity, Jebediah shouts at the top of his lungs, "WHO HERE WANTS AH FROSTY PIIIIIIINT!"


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 5, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua looked at the intrepid sorcerer and said, "...Actually, that's not too far off to how they were treated by him. I'll tell you on the way there." Joshua walks through the gate.



"I will guess that in one way or another, it has to do with a woman." Gauss followed after him. "It's always a woman in these things. Ever heard of Troy?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Sensing opportunity, Jebediah shouts at the top of his lungs, "WHO HERE WANTS AH FROSTY PIIIIIIINT!"



At Jebediah's call, soldiers bearing the silver baboon slowed and started looking at the party, their expressions varying from curiosity to eagerness to outright hostility.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 5, 2014)

The gnome reaches into his sack of holding, withdrawing beers and handing them out while chatting the soldiers up about their current situation


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2014)

Thronkgar goes up to one of them that seems curious 
"You know where Doll is?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The gnome reaches into his sack of holding, withdrawing beers and handing them out while chatting the soldiers up about their current situation



The soldiers ignored Jebediah's banter, took the beer, and walked off.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar goes up to one of them that seems curious
> "You know where Doll is?"



"He's out directing a strike against the center of the gnoll army." the soldier said, pointing out towards the battlefield. "He left General Athos in charge in the mean time; he's commanding the army from the center of the camp."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2014)

Thronkgar nods and heads to the center of the camp where Athos is.
"Athos, Thronkgar bring rods that need to be placed."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar nods and heads to the center of the camp where Athos is.
> "Athos, Thronkgar bring rods that need to be placed."



Thronkgar headed over to the center of the camp. A square, gray tent had been erected. Inside was a table with a map covered in models on the top, surrounded by officers. A human looked up when Thronkgar entered, frowning, but when he heard what Thronkgar said he nodded.
"I am _General_ Athos. I decided to set up my command here, so all of our most valuable assets can be protected at one point. Set them up over there." Athos pointed to a corner of the tent, where a square of earth had been roped off.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2014)

Thronkgar nods and places them
"Smart. Thronkgar will help guard."
Thronkgar stays near the rods guarding them until the appointed time.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 5, 2014)

"Sir General, I greet you." Gauss saluted the officer. "Out of sheer curiosity, isn't putting all of your most valuable assets in one point a bit too risky? Surely, dividing your troops isn't the best of options either, but all of your valuable assets at _one_ point sounds like a bit of a gamble."
_Curiosity roll._


----------



## TehChron (Jul 5, 2014)

Jebediah uses Sense Motive on those present


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 5, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Sir General, I greet you." Gauss saluted the officer. "Out of sheer curiosity, isn't putting all of your most valuable assets in one point a bit too risky? Surely, dividing your troops isn't the best of options either, but all of your valuable assets at _one_ point sounds like a bit of a gamble."
> _Curiosity roll._



"Of course it is, but this whole plan is a gamble in the first place." Athos said, not bothering to look at Gauss. "It isn't for very long; if we can't protect this now doubly-important area for five minutes, what good are we?"



TehChron said:


> Jebediah uses Sense Motive on those present



There were eight officers present, counting Athos.

1d20+3
5+3 = 8

1d20+3
10+3 = 13

1d20+3
16+3 = 19

1d20+3
2+3 = 5

1d20+3
5+3 = 8

1d20+3
10+3 = 13

1d20+3
15+3 = 18

1d20+3
13+3 = 16


Most of the officers were focused on the Crimson Chimera marks the party was wearing, and were giving off barely retrained hostility. Athos himself and the two officers who stood opposite him were enigmas.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Of course it is, but this whole plan is a gamble in the first place." Athos said, not bothering to look at Gauss. "It isn't for very long; if we can't protect this now doubly-important area for five minutes, what good are we?"



"True, true." nodded Gauss, the thought of a good gamble intriguing him. "Well then, off to fight the legions of hell." exclaimed Gauss, his red hair and outfit turning black with a sweep of his wrist.
Clicking his fingers, one of the rocks lying on the ground flew in his hand. He jerked the stone, the greasy and dusty surface of the rock cleaning itself from all the dirt and bacteria it had collected over the years. With another jerk, the stone was polished and now shined in near perfection, almost in contrast with his own metal boots and gauntlets. 
He jerked the rock again, now turning it a very lively orange.
_And now for the real test..._
Turning the stone three times in his palm, Gauss placed the small pebble in his mouth, the smile on his face turning in a wide, silly grin as he licked the rock in excitement.
_Vanilla. I_ love _vanilla._
And thus he kept licking the rock, heading away from the General and towards the axe-wielding behemoth, his crossbow in arms and his invisible servant ready to reload.
He felt confident. Maybe a bit too confident.
But regardless, he had a good feeling about this.
This time, he was going for a headshot.
But until then...
"Vanilla pebble?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 6, 2014)

Jebediah uses Detect Motive on the General and his two officers


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah uses Detect Motive on the General and his two officers



Jebediah still comes up with nothing.


Suddenly, a small elven mountain burst into the tent.

"_WHAT THE HELL IS THIS?!_ he roared. "_WHY ARE THERE HYENA-FUCKING CHIMERAS IN MY COMMAND TENT, ATHOS?!_


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 6, 2014)

Jeff went over to Thronkgar to assist with the defense of the rod. Joshua sat aound, waiting for Thronkgar to complete the task and to report to Doll. "Wonder when he'll show up-"



Ichypa said:


> Jebediah still comes up with nothing.
> 
> 
> Suddenly, a small elven mountain burst into the tent.
> ...



"Ah. That's when." Joshua got up and said "So, you must be Doll. We're on orders from Lord Thransfar to deliver these rods." Joshua pointed towards where the rod was set up. "After we're done, we'll be out of you hair."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 6, 2014)

"The names Jebediah, Cleric slash Brewmaster, at yer service"

He glances over the elf, "Yer a buff lil' bastard, aren'tcha?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 6, 2014)

"Hello, sir." Gauss bowed lightly at the elf lord, his newly black hair fluctuating for a moment. "I am Gauss von Krieg, loyal to Thransfar aka Boss and for the record, not a fan of being strapped on lances by men. We are simply deliverers of these... rods. The fact that we bare these marks is an unfortunate coincidence that can be solved with a click of our -well, my at least- fingers." Gauss demonstrated by turning the chimera on his uniform into a baboon. "Otherwise, we are not associated with the Chimera group, at least not in fundamental level. If there's still a problem, do know that our stay will be short-lived, Mr. Doell (I can't put a line over the o.), so let's all calm down for as long as this temporary alliance lives on, yes?"
_*Persuasion roll.*_
_*Objective: Calm your tits.*_
1d20+6
15+6=21


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 6, 2014)

"Shut the hell up, all of you." Dōll snarled. "I have nothing to say to Chimeras." Despite saying that, he didn't eat anyone alive like he seemed about to a second ago. "Athos! Explain this!"
"My lord." General Athos said. "It is as they said. They were sent by Thransfar, not Cenas; and this is part of the ritual. They are no threat-"
"Horseshit." Dōll interrupted. "They're _Chimeras._ Even if they were sent by Thransfar, I'm sure that Cenas found a way to warp the ritual, so that it will bring ruin to me."
"My lord, that's ridiculous. Even Cenas know that this is the only way to win this battle, he wouldn't risk-"
"I should have known you would be a double agent, Athos." Dōll said. He glared at the rods. "We don't need the ritual, anyway. The gods have long since proven that they cannot protect us; this battle will be won by strong arms and sharp steel. Guards!" Several soldiers rushed into the tent. "Arrest General Athos and the Chimeras!" He pointed at the rods. "And somebody pull those rods out!"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 6, 2014)

"Now, now Gentleman" Jebediah begins, mentally triggering Enhance Diplomacy, "Der's no worries to be seen here. Ah aint never met 'tis Cenas, in fact, by all rights ah shouldnt even be here! But Thransfars got most ah my booze,held hostage, and ah'd like to get dis ovah wit as soon as possible." Jebediah stares at the Chimera armband, "Ah dont even remember grabbin dat thing. Anyway, if you'd like, can ya show,me yer wounded? If yer gonna make us wait, may as well get sometin' else done in ta meantime."

(You do the rolls Im on my damn phone, Ichy)


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Shut the hell up, all of you." Dōll snarled. "I have nothing to say to Chimeras." Despite saying that, he didn't eat anyone alive like he seemed about to a second ago. "Athos! Explain this!"
> "My lord." General Athos said. "It is as they said. They were sent by Thransfar, not Cenas; and this is part of the ritual. They are no threat-"
> "Horseshit." Dōll interrupted. "They're _Chimeras._ Even if they were sent by Thransfar, I'm sure that Cenas found a way to warp the ritual, so that it will bring ruin to me."
> "My lord, that's ridiculous. Even Cenas know that this is the only way to win this battle, he wouldn't risk-"
> "I should have known you would be a double agent, Athos." Dōll said. He glared at the rods. "We don't need the ritual, anyway. The gods have long since proven that they cannot protect us; this battle will be won by strong arms and sharp steel. Guards!" Several soldiers rushed into the tent. "Arrest General Athos and the Chimeras!" He pointed at the rods. "And somebody pull those rods out!"





TehChron said:


> "Now, now Gentleman" Jebediah begins, mentally triggering Enhance Diplomacy, "Der's no worries to be seen here. Ah aint never met 'tis Cenas, in fact, by all rights ah shouldnt even be here! But Thransfars got most ah my booze,held hostage, and ah'd like to get dis ovah wit as soon as possible." Jebediah stares at the Chimera armband, "Ah dont even remember grabbin dat thing. Anyway, if you'd like, can ya show,me yer wounded? If yer gonna make us wait, may as well get sometin' else done in ta meantime."
> 
> (You do the rolls Im on my damn phone, Ichy)


"Now sir, you are being unreasonable." said Gauss, raising his arms in the air. "Surely, you can't trust us, our uniforms not exactly very welcoming to do so. But I'm pretty sure that your General is just as pissed about having to work with us as you are about... us in general. And putting us aside, you might not believe that the Gods can protect us, but I'm pretty certain that some of your troops do and even if they don't, other units and that alone is a boost in morale, no matter how insignificant. And besides, Mr. Baldie hates my guts just as much as you hate mine, so you can have my assurance that I am not in his payroll. Have you not heard about how he strapped me on a lance? That's not something you do to your guys, now, is it? Beyond me, Bardie over there is under Thransfar, who put me in charge for his protection, the guy who talks about himself in the 3rd person is following only Thransfar's orders, the gnome wants his booze back from, again, Thransfar, and Jeff... Well, Jeff has a _guitar_. Why would a guitarist double-cross anyone? So please, calm down and let us be in our business. At the very least, let us go to our next target. After all, if the ritual is indeed screwed up, you get away scott-free while WE take the blaim. If it is not and you somehow manage to survive with the strength and steel of your men -and women-, then props to you, you will be forever remembered as the badasses who didn't need the Gods to protect them. Sounds reasonable enough, yes? When our dear Mr. Baldie Lord Cenas needs to hide behind a silly rod, you get to prove superiority in leadership and strength, and thus who is more worthy of the elvish throne...Yes?"
(Do I get another persuation roll?)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Now, now Gentleman" Jebediah begins, mentally triggering Enhance Diplomacy, "Der's no worries to be seen here. Ah aint never met 'tis Cenas, in fact, by all rights ah shouldnt even be here! But Thransfars got most ah my booze,held hostage, and ah'd like to get dis ovah wit as soon as possible." Jebediah stares at the Chimera armband, "Ah dont even remember grabbin dat thing. Anyway, if you'd like, can ya show,me yer wounded? If yer gonna make us wait, may as well get sometin' else done in ta meantime."
> 
> (You do the rolls Im on my damn phone, Ichy)



1d20+6
10+6 = 16

"Shut up, little man." Dōll said. "Your every word reeks of lies. In fact, now that I think about it, you would have _had_ to have met Cenas, so that he could help you place the rods at his camp; he would never delegate such a task to a subordinate. I will be sure to make a special hell for you, Cenas's toady." Dōll spat at Jebediah's feet.



God of LoL said:


> "Now sir, you are being unreasonable." said Gauss, raising his arms in the air. "Surely, you can't trust us, our uniforms not exactly very welcoming to do so. But I'm pretty sure that your General is just as pissed about having to work with us as you are about... us in general. And putting us aside, you might not believe that the Gods can protect us, but I'm pretty certain that some of your troops do and even if they don't, other units and that alone is a boost in morale, no matter how insignificant. And besides, Mr. Baldie hates my guts just as much as you hate mine, so you can have my assurance that I am not in his payroll. Have you not heard about how he strapped me on a lance? That's not something you do to your guys, now, is it? Beyond me, Bardie over there is under Thransfar, who put me in charge for his protection, the guy who talks about himself in the 3rd person is following only Thransfar's orders, the gnome wants his booze back from, again, Thransfar, and Jeff... Well, Jeff has a _guitar_. Why would a guitarist double-cross anyone? So please, calm down and let us be in our business. At the very least, let us go to our next target. After all, if the ritual is indeed screwed up, you get away scott-free while WE take the blaim. If it is not and you somehow manage to survive with the strength and steel of your men -and women-, then props to you, you will be forever remembered as the badasses who didn't need the Gods to protect them. Sounds reasonable enough, yes? When our dear Mr. Baldie Lord Cenas needs to hide behind a silly rod, you get to prove superiority in leadership and strength, and thus who is more worthy of the elvish throne...Yes?"
> (Do I get another persuation roll?)



(Yes, you get another diplomacy roll)


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> 1d20+6
> 10+6 = 16
> 
> "Shut up, little man." Dōll said. "Your every word reeks of lies. In fact, now that I think about it, you would have _had_ to have met Cenas, so that he could help you place the rods at his camp; he would never delegate such a task to a subordinate. I will be sure to make a special hell for you, Cenas's toady." Dōll spat at Jebediah's feet.
> ...



1d20+6
16+6=22


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 6, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Now sir, you are being unreasonable." said Gauss, raising his arms in the air. "Surely, you can't trust us, our uniforms not exactly very welcoming to do so. But I'm pretty sure that your General is just as pissed about having to work with us as you are about... us in general. And putting us aside, you might not believe that the Gods can protect us, but I'm pretty certain that some of your troops do and even if they don't, other units and that alone is a boost in morale, no matter how insignificant. And besides, Mr. Baldie hates my guts just as much as you hate mine, so you can have my assurance that I am not in his payroll. Have you not heard about how he strapped me on a lance? That's not something you do to your guys, now, is it? Beyond me, Bardie over there is under Thransfar, who put me in charge for his protection, the guy who talks about himself in the 3rd person is following only Thransfar's orders, the gnome wants his booze back from, again, Thransfar, and Jeff... Well, Jeff has a _guitar_. Why would a guitarist double-cross anyone? So please, calm down and let us be in our business. At the very least, let us go to our next target. After all, if the ritual is indeed screwed up, you get away scott-free while WE take the blaim. If it is not and you somehow manage to survive with the strength and steel of your men -and women-, then props to you, you will be forever remembered as the badasses who didn't need the Gods to protect them. Sounds reasonable enough, yes? When our dear Mr. Baldie Lord Cenas needs to hide behind a silly rod, you get to prove superiority in leadership and strength, and thus who is more worthy of the elvish throne...Yes?"
> (Do I get another persuation roll?)





God of LoL said:


> 1d20+6
> 16+6=22



Dōll narrowed his eyes, but he raised a hand to stop the soldiers. He began to circle Gauss like a hungry shark.
"Perhaps, sorcerer, perhaps. But I am _not_ Cenas; glory is not the the only thing that matters to me. I will not risk my men and the men of the more morally-sound lords on the chance that the ritual has been tampered with and the knowledge that it will be on Cenas's head if it has been. So keep talking, _Chimera_ sorcerer. Tell me, why should I put my faith in these rods?"


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Dōll narrowed his eyes, but he raised a hand to stop the soldiers. He began to circle Gauss like a hungry shark.
> "Perhaps, sorcerer, perhaps. But I am _not_ Cenas; glory is not the the only thing that matters to me. I will not risk my men and the men of the more morally-sound lords on the chance that the ritual has been tampered with and the knowledge that it will be on Cenas's head if it has been. So keep talking, _Chimera_ sorcerer. Tell me, why should I put my faith in these rods?"


"To tell you the truth, Sir, I do not know how these rods can be of any help myself either. I am not a genius in Sorcery, I cannot sense magic or summon abominations from beyond, I am not a Lord or a General with the authority to administer the order of creation of new rods under your surveillance, I am not even smart enough to keep my mouth shut when I must. Hell, I have a _King_ after my head for reasons that I would like not to specify for now. I'm an average man who just cleaned and flavoured a rock to have something to lick. But Boss -Lord Thransfar- believes that these rods will help. To me, that's more than enough. Besides." Gauss grinned slightly. "We managed to get here with little trouble. So they must work to an extend. And if they are really flukes..." he got out his falcion and pointed it to Doell, hilt first. "My life for the soldiers lost because of the fluke. If not, yay for you, you save more of your soldiers. So what do you say?" Gauss motioned the falchion at the towering elf, motioning him to take it. "A life for a life? At least you'll have the satisfaction to kill me. And that's a privilege and satisfaction Baldie didn't get, yes?"
1d20+6
20+6=26
(Man, I wish I could get a screenshot.  )


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 6, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "To tell you the truth, Sir, I do not know how these rods can be of any help myself either. I am not a genius in Sorcery, I cannot sense magic or summon abominations from beyond, I am not a Lord or a General with the authority to administer the order of creation of new rods under your surveillance, I am not even smart enough to keep my mouth shut when I must. Hell, I have a _King_ after my head for reasons that I would like not to specify for now. I'm an average man who just cleaned and flavoured a rock to have something to lick. But Boss -Lord Thransfar- believes that these rods will help. To me, that's more than enough. Besides." Gauss grinned slightly. "We managed to get here with little trouble. So they must work to an extend. And if they are really flukes..." he got out his falcion and pointed it to Doell, hilt first. "My life for the soldiers lost because of the fluke. If not, yay for you, you save more of your soldiers. So what do you say?" Gauss motioned the falchion at the towering elf, motioning him to take it. "A life for a life? At least you'll have the satisfuction to kill me. And that's a privilege and satisfuction Baldie didn't get, yes?"
> 1d20+6
> 20+6=26
> (Man, I wish I could get a screenshot.  )



Dōll grasped the falchion, holding it up and studying it. 
"You are either brave or stupid and possibly insane to carry this mission out with no idea of what the rods do or how they work." he said. "I think its the latter. Still, I like that you have the guts to put your own life on the line to ensure the success of you mission." He swung the falchion, its edge halting a hairbreadth away from Gauss's aorta. "I will allow you to carry out your mission. But if this is a trick...then I will have you honor your word, and I will kill you with my own hands." Dōll stabbed the falchion into the ground in front of Gauss and walked out of the tent. A few minutes later, the rods began to glow like the last set.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 6, 2014)

Gauss removed the blade from the ground and bowed before the Lord. "A word is a word." said Gauss to the Lord.
_Now let us hope that the rods have NOT been tampered with, because truth be told, I don't really wanna die._


----------



## TehChron (Jul 7, 2014)

Shrugging, Jebediah returns to his cart and prepares to take off towards the next encampment


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 7, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Shrugging, Jebediah returns to his cart and prepares to take off towards the next encampment



"Hey, Mr. Gnom-Gnom." asked Gauss, hopping on the cart. "If I die, will I get a funeral or to be the meal of those ghouls? Because if it's the later, I want you to assume that I am a... how did you call it... Ah yes. Snoddy bitch. I want you to assume I am one of those snoddy bitches you seem to be eager to burn and just burn me, okay? I don't wanna be somebody's last meal. I'm too sweet for that."
He took a good lick from his rock, his black hair turning pink. 
"Hehehe....Vanilla pebble?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 7, 2014)

Jebediah rubs his chin thoughtfully


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2014)

"Get going."
Thronkgar makes his way to the cart with the rods, with or without it's owner.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

Once Jeff and Joshua were onboard the cart with the others, the party headed off to the next camp. As they drew closer to the army of Cygnus the Swan, they noticed...changes on the battlefield. The fighting became heavier, the front lines were closer, and the armies of Marzon seemed dangerously small in comparison to the gnoll horde.
The party came up to the walls of the camp, flying green swans.
"Stop!" one of the guards said politely. "State your business."


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Once Jeff and Joshua were onboard the cart with the others, the party headed off to the next camp. As they drew closer to the army of Cygnus the Swan, they noticed...changes on the battlefield. The fighting became heavier, the front lines were closer, and the armies of Marzon seemed dangerously small in comparison to the gnoll horde.
> The party came up to the walls of the camp, flying green swans.
> "Stop!" one of the guards said politely. "State your business."



"Rods." said Gauss, pointing at the objects in question. "Administered by Thransfar. They offer protection."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Rods." said Gauss, pointing at the objects in question. "Administered by Thransfar. They offer protection."



"Thank Mutharan you've come!" the guard said, relief plain on his face. "Quickly, General Porthos has been waiting for you just inside!" the guards stepped aside to allow the party to pass.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

Jebediah snaps the bridle and they proceed inside


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

The inside of the Green Swan camp is quite different from the camps of the Crimson Chimeras and Silver Baboons. Instead of loose but clear sections of the army acting in support of each other, or a heavily regimented military force, the Green Swan camp resembled a refugee camp. Hundreds of wounded soldiers and frightened noncombatants swarmed around the party. Many of them, soldiers and civilians alike, wore the badge of a black, coiling serpent.

Through the crowd, the party sees a man waving at them, an enormous emerald swan in flight emblazoned across his chest.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

"Before we get anywhere, looks like you gents could use a Cleric. And ah just so happen to be one. Da name's Jebediah, what's tah story wit tah snakes?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Before we get anywhere, looks like you gents could use a Cleric. And ah just so happen to be one. Da name's Jebediah, what's tah story wit tah snakes?"



"We served Lord Garcen." one injured soldier said. "Then...Bonemother came." he stumbled away, looking haunted.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "We served Lord Garcen." one injured soldier said. "Then...Bonemother came." he stumbled away, looking haunted.



Jebediah pauses, remembering the name of the conflict of interest for his soon to be new bouncers

"Sounds like a pretty big wig, lads. Tell me more, why dontcha? What'd she do to ya and yer Lord Garcen?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah pauses, remembering the name of the conflict of interest for his soon to be new bouncers
> 
> "Sounds like a pretty big wig, lads. Tell me more, why dontcha? What'd she do to ya and yer Lord Garcen?"



"She...she is Surga, here among mortals. Her voice, Her hand, Her will, Her _hunger._ She came, with her abominations, blotting out Natharan's soft light, blotting out the stars. It was dark...so dark. Lord Garcen, he sent those who could not fight to Lord Cygnus while her fought Bonemother himself. And...and..." at this point the soldier simply broke down and started sobbing like a child.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

Jebediah pats the soldier on his shoulder, the other hand cunningly lifting his wallet, "Poor lad. Let Uncle Jebediah help take care of things here. Dontcha worry, it's all gonna be bettah soon."

The soothing murmuring continued as he gestured towards his companions, shaking his head as he drew his hand across his throat.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah pats the soldier on his shoulder, the other hand cunningly lifting his wallet, "Poor lad. Let Uncle Jebediah help take care of things here. Dontcha worry, it's all gonna be bettah soon."
> 
> The soothing murmuring continued as he gestured towards his companions, shaking his head as he drew his hand across his throat.



Jebediah acquired 28 copper and six severed human fingers.

The man with the Green Swan was still waving, albeit more impatiently.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

Jebediah casts Detect Magic on the fingers, before guiding the cart over towards the swan dude


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah casts Detect Magic on the fingers, before guiding the cart over towards the swan dude



The fingers are not magical.

"Greetings." the man said, bowing from his saddle. "I am General Porthos. As you can probably see, you got here not a moment too soon. Follow me. We've constructed a decoy placement point" Porthos points to a small fortress, armed to the teeth, in the middle of the camp, "to throw the gnolls off, but the _real_ point has been hidden."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

The gnome drops the fingers to the ground in disgust, "Lead tah way, lad"


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 8, 2014)

_What's with everybody having cool names in this army?_ thought Gauss as he followed the General.
Gauss looked up at the sky, wondering how long until their time is due.
_(Aka, how long until sunset.)_


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

General Porthos lead them deeper into the camp, where the "refugees" became more densely populated. Noncombatants swarmed around them. The injured, the weak, the sickly, all pulling their thin clothing around them like it could protect them from the gnolls. A few even looked like lepers.
"This is where all those who have accepted Lord Cygnus's charity and kindness dwell. Due to the large number of noncombatants, this area is just as well guarded as the false point, but less obviously so. Even if the gnolls do figure out that they've been duped, this place is by no means a soft target. Here." Porthos pointed to a square that had been outline by a few logs.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> _What's with everybody having cool names in this army?_ thought Gauss as he followed the General.
> Gauss looked up at the sky, wondering how long until their time is due.
> _(Aka, how long until sunset.)_



Gauss guess that they had maybe two hours until sunrise.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Gauss guess that they had maybe two hours until sunrise.


_...Hm._
It made Gauss ponder sometimes.
How come all of his actions, all the decisions he made, even something as simple as looking up in the sky to tell the time, it all came to him as an epiphany, it all came in his head like message from a higher being, a force that guided him and all else to a road he couldn't see.
He looked up.
It seemed odd how he could see the actions his companions made, even their thoughts, even their secrets, even things he was not supposed to know in the first place, as if in a log, as if written in a white sheet of paper that was continuously filled.
Yet none of these were his own thoughts or actions.
Even if he were to take one, he doubted that the result of it was his to decide anyway.
He looked at a strand of his own hair, dyed pink through magic and boredom.
He looked at his clothes, painted black in an attempt to blend in.
He looked at his banner, from a Red Chimera transformed into a Blue Baboon (Drawing 2-dimensional pictures is possible, according to google.)
He took another lick from his rock, its taste that of sweet, white vanilla.
Yet, he did not know if his hair was pink, he did not know if his clothes were black, he did not know if his banner was a Chimera. He didn't even know if the rock he licked was of the taste he had given it.
He had to wait.
For the force that was above him.
The force that did not know that the past tense of "guess" is "guessed".
Or it simply did not care what it was anymore.
He did not know.
He was not a Cleric to know the machinations of God.
_(...This is a very fancy way of saying "Did Prestidigitation run out?".)_


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

"Lad" Jebediah began, clearly addressing Gauss despite not looking at him as he set the rods, "Shut up yer face an help meh unload tis crap"


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Lad" Jebediah began, clearly addressing Gauss despite not looking at him as he set the rods, "Shut up yer face an help meh unload tis crap"



"5 gold pieces" said Gauss, returning back to his own thoughts. "And we are not supposed to know what the other is thinking."


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "5 gold pieces" said Gauss, returning back to his own thoughts. "And we are not supposed to know what the other is thinking."



Jebediah gave the useless punk a dry snort of amusement before tossing a severed finger in his face and continuing with his work.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah gave the useless punk a dry snort of amusement before tossing a severed finger in his face and continuing with his work.



"...Hehehehehehehe."
That was funny.
"Alright, stop giving me the finger, I'll help ya alright."
He started helping the gnome put up the rods...
But not before making the cleric's robes an extremely bright pink.
"Looking good." said Gauss as he stabbed a rod in the ground. "Would you like matching hair to that?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

"An excellent question."

Jebediah channels negative luck towards the wizard

1d6+0(5+0) = 5


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "An excellent question."
> 
> Jebediah channels negative luck towards the wizard
> 
> 1d6+0(5+0) = 5



"But no answer received." said Gauss as he made the gnome's saliva quite literally taste like... well, shit. He stabbed another rod to the ground, but not before hitting his own head with it. "Sonovah!" He held his bloody nose, dropping the other rod on his foot. "FFFFFFFFFFFFFFU-"
Who knew that bad luck had so immediate results.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

Indeed, who knew that the odds of Gauss' shit taste spell would miss him and hit the general instead

One who had seen Gauss' very obvious gestures, and was intelligent enough to put two and two together


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Indeed, who knew that the odds of Gauss' shit taste spell would miss him and hit the general instead
> 
> One who had seen Gauss' very obvious gestures, and was intelligent enough to put two and two together



But as Jebediah was not one to decide which way went which attack, he was left with a very bad case of shit-taste and the general simply to his own business.
After all, he was too far away for the spell to ever reach him in the first place...Gauss assumed.
(Are we seriously doing this? I'm lolling and all, but don't we have ghouls on our asses?)


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

(only ghouls after us right now are the ones in Jebediah's employment)

While Jebediah indeed had no control over the direction of the misfired spell, Gauss's shit luck forced it to affect the one person most likely to make the wizards day suck as much as possible as a result of his actions


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> (only ghouls after us right now are the ones in Jebediah's employment)
> 
> While Jebediah indeed had no control over the direction of the misfired spell, Gauss's shit luck forced it to affect the one person most likely to make the wizards day suck as much as possible as a result of his actions



(Really? I thought the entire army was made out of ghouls...And a Bonemother.)
But as Gauss was no wizard but a sorcerer, he did not know who this individual was.
Only that it was not him.
"So, how come you're a cleric?" said Gauss, stabbing another rod to the ground.
_Slick.__
Damage received._
1d6+0
1+0=1
".....Andhowmuchforyourhealservices?" asked Gauss quickly as the gnome's clothes turned black and his taste a very fresh tint of mint.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

"Depends on tah injury." Jebediah looks him up and down, "5 gold pieces for ye, lad"


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Depends on tah injury." Jebediah looks him up and down, "5 gold pieces for ye, lad"


...Although he really wanted to try stabbing the little bastard in the face with the rod, he was fairly certain that if he tried to, he would most likely stab Throngkar in the ear and then he would have a very angry behemoth _complain_ about his new earring hole.
..._Sigh..._
"Five gold pieces it is." said Gauss, shuffling his pockets for the amount.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2014)

Thronkgar guards the  rods that are in place
"Less talk more saving."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff stands around waiting for the rod to activate while Joshua re-tunes his violin. He looks at the sky. _Damn, it's getting close to the deadline. We've got a few hours tops._ He looks at the rod. _Hopefully it won't take too much longer. I really don't wanna deal with what happens if we fail._


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

A sick man staggered over to Jebediah. Most of his body is wrapped in bandages, and what flesh show through was withered and rotten. An old, filthy bolt of linen is wrapped around his eyes. He raised a trembling hand.
"Alms?" he whispered weakly. "Alms for a poor, blind leper?"


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> A sick man staggered over to Jebediah. Most of his body is wrapped in bandages, and what flesh show through was withered and rotten. An old, filthy bolt of linen is wrapped around his eyes. He raised a trembling hand.
> "Alms?" he whispered weakly. "Alms for a poor, blind leper?"



"Here, lad, lemme ease yer sufferin'."

Channel Negative Harm Undead

1d6+0(4+0) = 4

The bastard looked sick, and in Jebediah's experience, anyone that came to him for money was a bloodsucker of the worst kind


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Here, lad, lemme ease yer sufferin'."
> 
> Channel Negative Harm Undead
> 
> ...



The man shrieked when the light of Jebediah's faith touched him. He lunged for the rods.

INI:

1d20+3
20+3 = 23


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The man shrieked when the light of Jebediah's faith touched him. He lunged for the rods.
> 
> INI:
> 
> ...


His lunge fails and is blocked by Thronkgar
Ini:1d20+5
19+5 = 24
Thronkgar swings his axe
attack:
1d20+7
13+7 = 20
Dmg:
1d12+7
11+7 = 18


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> His lunge fails and is blocked by Thronkgar
> Ini:1d20+5
> 19+5 = 24
> Thronkgar swings his axe
> ...



(Since no one but Thronkgar can beat his initiative I'm just going to go ahead.)

The man shrieked, Thronkgar's mighty axe wounding him deeply. The blow tore aside many of his bandages, revealing white bones, bared to the world by rotting flesh. The man snatched up the golden rod as he ran past Gauss and Joshua. Once out of the party's reach, he attacked one of the many startled refugees, slamming his fist into the poor man's head.

1d20+6
20+6 = 26

2d4+6
4,3+6 = 13

The refugee's skull cracks open, and the man crumples to the ground. 

1d4+0
3+0 = 3

The rod-thief's momentum carried him to a second, nearby victim.

1d20+6
17+6 = 23

1d4+3
4+3 = 7

A second civilian goes down.

1d4+0
2+0 = 2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> (Since no one but Thronkgar can beat his initiative I'm just going to go ahead.)
> 
> The man shrieked, Thronkgar's mighty axe wounding him deeply. The blow tore aside many of his bandages, revealing white bones, bared to the world by rotting flesh. .



The thief is leaving thronkgar's combat range, Thronkgar makes an AoO as punishment


> quare.
> Moving
> 
> Moving out of a threatened square usually provokes attacks of opportunity from threatening opponents. There are two common methods of avoiding such an attack—the 5-foot step and the withdraw action.


Since the enemy is attacking innocents it can't be a withdrawal and since it's already moving it cannot be a five foot step.

Attack:
1d20+7
10+7 = 17

Dmg: 1d12+7
5+7 = 12


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The thief is leaving thronkgar's combat range, Thronkgar makes an AoO as punishment
> Since the enemy is attacking innocents it can't be a withdrawal and since it's already moving it cannot be a five foot step.
> Attack:
> 1d20+7
> ...



Thronkgar's attack hissed over the thief's head.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 8, 2014)

INI: 1d20+0 (19+0) = 19

Jebediah, once again blessing his fortuitous instincts, makes his way back to a cart in order to give chase, at the same time performing Summon Monster 1 in order to summon a Good, Lawful Eagle

"_Now, my sweet!_" The Gnome shouts, his ability to speak to animals coming in handy, "_Kill dat sonuvabitch!_" pointing towards the rod-thief as he does so.

The Eagle swoops down at it's arms, bringing it's talons to bear in order to claw the flesh away from the creature's limbs.

But since that wouldn't happen for another turn, the Cleric turns around and simply opts to use an Attack of Opportunity to blast the ghoul once more by channeling harm to undead

1d6+0(4+0) = 4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 8, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> (Since no one but Thronkgar can beat his initiative I'm just going to go ahead.)
> 
> The man shrieked, Thronkgar's mighty axe wounding him deeply. The blow tore aside many of his bandages, revealing white bones, bared to the world by rotting flesh. The man snatched up the golden rod as he ran past Gauss and Joshua. Once out of the party's reach, he attacked one of the many startled refugees, slamming his fist into the poor man's head.
> 
> ...


THronkgar looks at Gauss
"Fire bolt at it. Guard rod."
Then chases after the zombie


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 8, 2014)

Jeff pulls out his hammer and gives chase to the thief, swinging for it's skull. Joshua stays at a close enough distance and casts Grease on the golden rod it was holding. 

Joshua:
INI: d20+2:
[4+2]=6

Jeff:
INI: d20+1:
[20+1]=21

ATK: d20+4:
[15+4]=19

DMG: d12+6
[1+6]=7


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 9, 2014)

Gauss aims his new wand at the thief and fires a magic missile his way.
(I'm on a cellphone right now, could you do the rolls for me, please?)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

TehChron said:


> INI: 1d20+0 (19+0) = 19
> 
> Jebediah, once again blessing his fortuitous instincts, makes his way back to a cart in order to give chase, at the same time performing Summon Monster 1 in order to summon a Good, Lawful Eagle
> 
> ...





God of LoL said:


> Gauss aims his new wand at the thief and fires a magic missile his way.
> (I'm on a cellphone right now, could you do the rolls for me, please?)



INI:
1d20+2
11+2 = 13


(Magic Missle auto hits)
1d4+1
2+1 = 3



P-X 12 said:


> Jeff pulls out his hammer and gives chase to the thief, swinging for it's skull. Joshua stays at a close enough distance and casts Grease on the golden rod it was holding.
> 
> Joshua:
> INI: d20+2:
> ...



The thief ignores Gauss and Jebediah's attacks beyond snarls of pain. Jeff ran over to him and swung, his aim true. However, the thief threw himself backwards and rolled under the attack, avoiding damage (so close). Joshua's Grease spell made the rod slip out of his hand, forcing him to fumble to try and keep a grip.

Reflex save vs DC 15

1d20+4
17+4 = 21

The Thief managed to clutch the rod, this time keeping a hold on it.

End of Round 1



Unlosing Ranger said:


> THronkgar looks at Gauss
> "Fire bolt at it. Guard rod."
> Then chases after the zombie



Weighed down by his plate, Thronkgar wasn't as quick as the thief, and so couldn't get to him to do anything.

The thief tore off his blindfold, revealing a pair of glowing red eyes.
"A good try, everyone, a good try all around. You should be proud of yourselves, except, well, you've utterly failed." He waved at the party, wiggling his fingers in a nonchalant goodbye. "Tah-tah." Then he bolted away. (using the Run action)


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

Annoyed, Jebediah finishes summoning his Eagle

"_Kill!_"


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Annoyed, Jebediah finishes summoning his Eagle
> 
> "_Kill!_"



The eagle kept on the thief's tail, but it wasn't quite fast enough to catch up on a normal move.
(Jebediah still has his own actions he can take.)


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

Mounting one of his horses, Jebediah takes off after the thief, intending to run it down


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 9, 2014)

Taking out Hellsing, Gauss fired at the thieving bastard.
"No hard feelings."
1d20+2
16+2=18
His unseen servant reloaded the bow.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> Taking out Hellsing, Gauss fired at the thieving bastard.
> "No hard feelings."
> 1d20+2
> 16+2=18
> His unseen servant reloaded the bow.



By the time Gauss got a bead on the thief, he was already outside the range of Gauss's crossbow, causing his aim to suffer.

18-2=16

Gauss's bolt flew wide of the thief.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 9, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> By the time Gauss got a bead on the thief, he was already outside the range of Gauss's crossbow, causing his aim to suffer.
> 
> 18-2=16
> 
> Gauss's bolt flew wide of the thief.



"...Fuck it." said Gauss, raising his hands in the air. "I'll just shoot him with my magic wand until he dies. I'm tired of this bullshit."
He took aim at the thief and fired another magic missile at him.

1d4+1
2+1=3


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff and Joshua give chase to the assailant, Jeff activating his rage and swinging for a skull while Joshua, preying on the seemingly obvious fear and crazinees of their target, casts Ghost Sound coming from the direction the undead bastard was running towards (the sound being a small group of soldiers running towards the thief's location).

ATK: 1d20+6:
15+6=21

DMG:d12+8:
6+8=14


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Jeff and Joshua give chase to the assailant, Jeff activating his rage and swinging for a skull while Joshua, preying on the seemingly obvious fear and crazinees of their target, casts Ghost Sound coming from the direction the undead bastard was running towards (the sound being a small group of soldiers running towards the thief's location).
> 
> ATK: 1d20+6:
> 15+6=21
> ...



Jeff was unable to move fast enough to reach his target.

The thief simply ran on, ignoring the sounds that came up behind him, since Ghost Sound's range was not great enough to reach in front of him.

End of Round 2.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 9, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Jeff was unable to move fast enough to reach his target.
> 
> The thief simply ran on, ignoring the sounds that came up behind him, since Ghost Sound's range was not great enough to reach in front of him.
> 
> End of Round 2.




Taking one of the horses, Gauss gave chase as well, his magic missile still suspended in mid-air, awaiting the force's above approval.
_We should invent a method of capturing real-life images on paper and distribute it insanely fast to a lot of people, 'cause this is hell-a weird and I somehow want to sing-like-a-bird about this. Seriously, it's just FLOATING there._


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

(Everyone make a Perception check)


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 9, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> (Everyone make a Perception check)



(No- *Ichypa cocks gun* Yes, Master Eel of the Somewhere-verse.*)

Gauss looked around, searching for the thief with the red eyes.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

Jebediah simply follows his eagle, who has switched to its own Run Command to pinpoint the thief as Jebediahs horse breaks into a gallop as well

All the easier to run it down


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Seeing his taregt Jeff  uses the Run Command to get in range, Joshua telling Thronkgar to stay and guard the rest of the rods while taking a horse and following Jeff. Joshua also makes a Perception check.

1d20-1:
13-1=12


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 9, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> (Everyone make a Perception check)



Thronkgar guards the rods and looks around
1d20+6
1+6 = 7


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

As the party tries to catch up with the thief, he dove through one of the many tents that formed concentric circles around where the rods were to be placed. Jebediah and Jeff were close enough to hear screaming.

End of Round 3.

Jebediah's summon ends.

(Thronkgar makes a Perception check.)


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

Jebediah looks around for the source of the screaming  while resummoning his eagle

(at work someone else roll for me)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah looks around for the source of the screaming  while resummoning his eagle
> 
> (at work someone else roll for me)



1d20+2
19+2 = 21


Jebediah can tell that the screams are coming from the other side of the tent.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

The Eagle descends on the source with the intent to attack any nearby ghoul holding the pilfered rod while Jebediah circles around on his horse, intent on running them down


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff runs to the location of the scream, backing up Jebediah while Joshua makes another Perception check to try and find the thief.

1d20-1:
10-1=9


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff burst through the tent to find the corpses of a dead man and woman, horrible gashes splitting their chests. To the left, along the "roads" between tents, Jeff sees the thief 60 feet ahead, the rod tied to his back with his bandages and a greatsword in his hands. Two more bodies lay at his feet.

Joshua, still on the other side of the tents, doesn't see the thief.

End of Round 4.
(Once GOL and UR post)

Jebediah's Eagle is summoned.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

Jebediah thunders towards the Thief on horseback as the Eagle descends towards the monster in order to claw its eyes out

(Ichy you do the rolls, still at work and MILDLY drunk at the moment)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

Jebediah charged up to the thief, and suddenly realized he was completely unarmed on the back of a non-combat trained mount.

Jebediah's eagle swooped in, provoking an attack of opportunity from the thief.

1d20+6
10+6 = 16

2d6+3
1,4+3 = 8

The eagle explodes into a cloud of sparkles.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 9, 2014)

Jeff follows Jebediah's lead, looking to finally crush his skull. Joshua makes a Knowledge (religion) to find out just what the hell was up with this guy. 

Jeff:
ATK: 1d20+6:
18+6=24

DMG: 1d12+8
3+8=11

Joshua:
d20+1:
12+1=13


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Jeff follows Jebediah's lead, looking to finally crush his skull. Joshua makes a Knowledge (religion) to find out just what the hell was up with this guy.
> 
> Jeff:
> ATK: 1d20+6:
> ...



The moment Jeff got within ten feet of the thief, he sprang back running away, as he had prepared for should Jeff try to close (triggered a readied action). The thief ran toward the inner edge of tents, killing a lame man who was trying to hobble away, and then his healthier caretaker who was trying to help him.

1d20+6
19+6 = 25

1d20+6
6+6 = 12

2d6+3
4,2+3 = 9

2d6+3
6,1+3 = 10

1d4+0
1+0 = 1

1d4+0
1+0 = 1

Joshua studies the thief, and feels like he knows what this creature is, its on the tip of his tongue...but the answer _just_ eluded him.


----------



## TehChron (Jul 9, 2014)

Jebediah finally.catches up, using the horses hooves to perform an attack of opportunity


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 9, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Jebediah finally.catches up, using the horses hooves to perform an attack of opportunity



1d20-2
14-2 = 12

1d20-2
13-2 = 11

The horse, startled by the combat, lashed out with its hooves, but the thief managed to evade them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 10, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Jeff burst through the tent to find the corpses of a dead man and woman, horrible gashes splitting their chests. To the left, along the "roads" between tents, Jeff sees the thief 60 feet ahead, the rod tied to his back with his bandages and a greatsword in his hands. Two more bodies lay at his feet.
> 
> Joshua, still on the other side of the tents, doesn't see the thief.
> 
> ...


THronkgar continues to closely guard the rod and makes another perception check
1d20+6
12+6 = 18


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> THronkgar continues to closely guard the rod and makes another perception check
> 1d20+6
> 12+6 = 18



Thronkgar noticed that one of the corpses of the thief's victims twitched. And not in a rigor mortis fashion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 10, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar noticed that one of the corpses of the thief's victims twitched. And not in a rigor mortis fashion.



Thronkgar frowns and picks the other rods up for close protection all need to be placed for protection.
He then starts hacking up all the corpses with his axe before they get a chance to get up.

Attack: 
1d20+6
13+6 = 19
dmg: 1d12+10
6+10 = 16
"Plenty undead as is."


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar frowns and picks the other rods up for close protection all need to be placed for protection.
> He then starts hacking up all the corpses with his axe before they get a chance to get up.
> 
> Attack:
> ...



Thronkgar manages to destroy one of the corpses before it could get up, eliciting shrieks of rage from the newly re-dead. However, while he was hacking it to pieces, the second corpse got to its feet.

Joining Initiative:

1d20+1
13+1 = 14

Thronkgar exits Round 4.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 10, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar manages to destroy one of the corpses before it could get up, eliciting shrieks of rage from the newly re-dead. However, while he was hacking it to pieces, the second corpse got to its feet.
> 
> Joining Initiative:
> 
> ...


Thronkgar goes over to attack it
attack:
1d20+6
9+6 = 15
dmg: 1d12+10
12+10 = 22


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 10, 2014)

Gauss, noticing that his axe-wielding companion was facing trouble, pulled the reigns of his horse and turned around, intending to run over whatever was troubling the behemoth.
_Roll for running people over required?_


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 10, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar goes over to attack it
> attack:
> 1d20+6
> 9+6 = 15
> ...



The creature made an attack of opportunity as Thronkgar closed the distance.

1d20+2
10+2 = 12

It nails scraped over Thronkgar's armor before his attack knocked it back. However it remained upright and angry, unharmed by the attack.



God of LoL said:


> Gauss, noticing that his axe-wielding companion was facing trouble, pulled the reigns of his horse and turned around, intending to run over whatever was troubling the behemoth.
> _Roll for running people over required?_



Ride check, and then a combat maneuver roll


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 10, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The creature made an attack of opportunity as Thronkgar closed the distance.
> 
> 1d20+2
> 10+2 = 12
> ...


Thronkgar attacks again
attack:
1d20+6
17+6 = 23
Dmg:
1d12+7
9+7 = 16


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 11, 2014)

_Ride check_
1d20+0
15+0=15
_Combat Maneuver_
1d20+0
19+0=19
(I do not know if my Dexterity plays any role in this, thus I did not wish to assume.)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 11, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> _Ride check_
> 1d20+0
> 15+0=15
> _Combat Maneuver_
> ...



(Ride uses Dex, but yours isn't high enough to change the outcome)

Gauss tried to get his horse to run over the undead, but the horse, unused to combat, refused to move forward.

Gauss exits Round 4.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> (Ride uses Dex, but yours isn't high enough to change the outcome)
> 
> Gauss tried to get his horse to run over the undead, but the horse, unused to combat, refused to move forward.
> 
> Gauss exits Round 4.



"Bloody hell of crap-baskets and wookies, move ahead, Darling!" screamed Gauss, naming the horse in the process. "Gah. Why the hell am I even bothering?" he got out his crossbow and aimed at the undead's testicles, firing with vice.
"A _lot_ of bloody hard feelings!"
_Attack._
_1d20+2_
18+2=20
_Damage:_
_None, as the undead probably grabbed it with its feet and is now playing the violin with it._


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 11, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Bloody hell of crap-baskets and wookies, move ahead, Darling!" screamed Gauss, naming the horse in the process. "Gah. Why the hell am I even bothering?" he got out his crossbow and aimed at the undead's testicles, firing with vice.
> "A _lot_ of bloody hard feelings!"
> _Attack._
> _1d20+2_
> ...



1d10+0
9+0 = 9

Gauss's bolt, for once flying true, struck the creature in its glowing red eye.

End of Round 5.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar attacks again
> attack:
> 1d20+6
> 17+6 = 23
> ...



Following up on Gauss's shot, Thronkgar beheaded the creature.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> 1d10+0
> 9+0 = 9
> 
> Gauss's bolt, for once flying true, struck the creature in its glowing red eye.
> ...



"..."
Raising his crossbow in the air, Gauss raised his horse on its rear feet, the metaphorical rising sun glorifying his one glorious moment of the day.
It is true, ladies and gentlemen of eras and cosmos beyond. It is true indeed.
Gauss von Krieg finally hit something with Hellsing.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 11, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "..."
> Raising his crossbow in the air, Gauss raised his horse on its rear feet, the rising sun glorifying his one glorious moment of the day.
> It is true, ladies and gentlemen of eras and cosmos beyond. It is true indeed.
> Gauss von Krieg finally hit something with Hellsing.



This rising sun was clearly due to Gauss's Prestidigitation spell, since he realized that if the sun had _actually_ been rising, it would mean he had fucked up on a colossal scale.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> This rising sun was clearly due to Gauss's Prestidigitation spell, since he realized that if the sun had _actually_ been rising, it would mean he had fucked up on a colossal scale.



Gauss looked at the heavens.
"...I am fairly certain that I do not possess any magic that is even remotely capable of making rising suns. If I was, I would have more or less singlehandendly handled the invasion, as my powers would be that damn good. Therefore, the forces above should realize that a metaphorical sunrise was what was referred. If it was a real sunrise, Gods save us all."
Gauss looked around for any other undead that might have been after the rods.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2014)

Thronkgar follows after the party looking for any zombies


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 11, 2014)

There are no more undead that Thronkgar and Gauss see.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 11, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> There are no more undead that Thronkgar and Gauss see.


"It appears that we are alone for now." said Gauss to Thronkgar, dismounting. "You go to the others, I will stay to guard the rods." Using Prestidigitation, Gauss put a grey beard on his face and gave Thronkgar the rails to the horse. "It's dangerous to go alone. Take this!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 11, 2014)

Thronkgar gently pushes the insane mage away and continues after the party


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 12, 2014)

"Are you guys really trying to stop me? Or are you traitors, trying to _help_ me escape?" the thief taunted, before charging off and cutting down another pair of invalids.

1d20+6
8+6 = 14

1d20+6
13+6 = 19

2d6+4
6,6+4 = 16

2d6+4
2,4+4 = 10

1d4+0
1+0 = 1

1d4+0
3+0 = 3


----------



## TehChron (Jul 12, 2014)

The horse chases down the running Thief again for an AoO

(on phone, ichy)


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 12, 2014)

Joshua was still trying to remember just what the damn thing was. "C'mon, c'mon, what was it..." He creates another Knowledge (religion) roll. Jeff meanwhile, charges for the man taunting them.

Joshua:
1d20+1:
13+1=14


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 12, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The horse chases down the running Thief again for an AoO
> 
> (on phone, ichy)



1d20-2
20-2 = 18

1d20-2
17-2 = 15

Both of the startled horse's attacks missed.



P-X 12 said:


> Joshua was still trying to remember just what the damn thing was. "C'mon, c'mon, what was it..." He creates another Knowledge (religion) roll. Jeff meanwhile, charges for the man taunting them.
> 
> Joshua:
> 1d20+1:
> 13+1=14



Joshua finally broke through. He couldn't tell anything specific about this particular foe, but he could tell that the creature they faced was so kind of wight.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 12, 2014)

Jeff, once in position, swung for the supposed wight.

1d20+6:
17+6=23

1d12+8:
5+8=13


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 12, 2014)

The wight is already too far away for Jeff to hit.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 12, 2014)

Gauss stared briefly at the warrior's direction, his chest swelling up slightly.
"Fine!" said Gauss, artificially-created crocodile tears running down his eyes. "Be that way! But next time, when you need a horse to stride into battle, don't come to me!"
He walked away, pulling the horse, the beard on his face disappearing with a swoop of his hand.
"Jerk!" shouted Gauss one last time, before standing by the side of a rod, his crossbow at hand and his wand on his waist.
He looked around for possible threats to himself and the rods.
_Perception check_
1d20+0
13+0=13


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 12, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> Gauss stared briefly at the warrior's direction, his chest swelling up slightly.
> "Fine!" said Gauss, artificially-created crocodile tears running down his eyes. "Be that way! But next time, when you need a horse to stride into battle, don't come to me!"
> He walked away, pulling the horse, the beard on his face disappearing with a swoop of his hand.
> "Jerk!" shouted Gauss one last time, before standing by the side of a rod, his crossbow at hand and his wand on his waist.
> ...



Gauss sees nothing.

End of Round 6.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Gauss sees nothing.
> 
> End of Round 6.



"Darling." asked Gauss the horse. "Do YOU see anything out of the ordinary around here?"
Gauss sat up, realizing what he was doing. "...I'm talking...to a _horse._"
_Horse Perception Check roll... Well, let's be honest, I'm grasping at straws here. Considering the fact that the horse can understand instructions but not verbally answer, it has most likely an intelligence of 2, maybe 3 if we are getting really generous. That would a toll of... -4? I don't remember. Overall, this was a pointless waste of my time and I blame YOU for it, Master Eel, but I will play along for both of our amusements...For now..._
1d20-4
13-4=9


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 12, 2014)

Tired of waiting for an answer from the horse, Gauss whistled with a high-pitch, raising his right hand in the air.
Not too long after his whistle, a sparrow, tiny enough to fit in his fist, flew on his hand, the bird chirping and flapping its wings in excitement as it came to the sorcerer.
He brought the bird close to his face, his smile brightening evidently.
"Hey there, buddy." said Gauss softly, receiving a soft peck on his cheek. "How was your trip?" A happy chirp and a small hop gave the sorcerer all the information he needed. "Well, not as good. You see, I was strapped on a lance and-" The sparrow jumped around on his hand, almost as if throwing a tantrum. "Yes, I know I should _not_ piss off people who can kill me with a word-" Another tantrum. "Oh for the love of- Are you hanging out with Thransfar again?! Jesus, I don't need to hear it from you to-" The sparrow pecked Gauss' finger almost viciously, but the sorcerer felt something just a little bit over a pinch. "FINE. I will NOT _troll_, as you say, whoever comes by my path. Happy?" A small nod, accompanied by a chirp. "Good. Now tell me, little guy." said Gauss, raising his hand in the air again. "What do you see?"
The sparrow flew off Gauss' fingers and into the air, its eyes scooping the area around.
_Familiar Perception Check._
1d20+5
16+5=21


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 12, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> Tired of waiting for an answer from the horse, Gauss whistled with a high-pitch, raising his right hand in the air.
> Not too long after his whistle, a sparrow, tiny enough to fit in his fist, flew on his hand, the bird chirping and flapping its wings in excitement as it came to the sorcerer.
> He brought the bird close to his face, his smile brightening evidently.
> "Hey there, buddy." said Gauss softly, receiving a soft peck on his cheek. "How was your trip?" A happy chirp and a small hop gave the sorcerer all the information he needed. "Well, not as good. You see, I was strapped on a lance and-" The sparrow jumped around on his hand, almost as if throwing a tantrum. "Yes, I know I should _not_ piss off people who can kill me with a word-" Another tantrum. "Oh for the love of- Are you hanging out with Thransfar again?! Jesus, I don't need to hear it from you to-" The sparrow pecked Gauss' finger almost viciously, but the sorcerer felt something just a little bit over a pinch. "FINE. I will NOT _troll_, as you say, whoever comes by my path. Happy?" A small nod, accompanied by a chirp. "Good. Now tell me, little guy." said Gauss, raising his hand in the air again. "What do you see?"
> ...



Gauss's familiar swept the area, and saw that three of the corpses killed by the wight were getting to their feet. (Everyone sans Gauss and Thronkgar, make a Perception check.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 12, 2014)

The sparrow returned with the news, and as it did, Gauss moved onward the corpses.
Taking out his falchion, he swung his blade at one of the corpses' neck, planning to decapitate it.
1d20+1
12+1=13


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 12, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> The sparrow returned with the news, and as it did, Gauss moved onward the corpses.
> Taking out his falchion, he swung his blade at one of the corpses' neck, planning to decapitate it.
> 1d20+1
> 12+1=13



The corpses were on the other side of the circle of tents, far outside the the reach of the falchion.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 12, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> The corpses were on the other side of the circle of tents, far outside the the reach of the falchion.



(_He moved onwards the corpses_)


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 12, 2014)

Joshua and Jeff make Perception checks.

1d20-1:
7-1=6

1d20-1:
18-2=16


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 12, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Joshua and Jeff make Perception checks.
> 
> 1d20-1:
> 7-1=6
> ...



Joshua notices jack shit, but Jeff sees the corpses getting up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 12, 2014)

Thronkgar follows Gauss


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 13, 2014)

Gauss ran towards the rising corpses.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 14, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar follows Gauss



"Big guy" said Gauss to Thronkgar. "You go and chop the further corpse and I'll take the closer one. Then we'll dunk the one in the middle and run back as fast as we can to the rods. Sounds like a plan to you?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 14, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> "Big guy" said Gauss to Thronkgar. "You go and chop the further corpse and I'll take the closer one. Then we'll dunk the one in the middle and run back as fast as we can to the rods. Sounds like a plan to you?"



"Thronkgar have rods..."
Thronkgar is confused
But goes to kill the corpse.
attack:
1d20+6
5+6 = 11


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar have rods..."
> Thronkgar is confused
> But goes to kill the corpse.
> attack:
> ...



_Didn't we stab them to the ground?_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 15, 2014)

God of LoL said:


> _Didn't we stab them to the ground?_



"Won't work unless get one taken back, keep safe in grip."


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Won't work unless get one taken back, keep safe in grip."



"Well, isn't that a terribly inconvenient system?" said Gauss, preparing to cut off the corpse's head. "We should make it so that, even if one is taken, their potency simply diminishes, not the whole operation blowing up in our faces!"

(Tell me I'm close enough to chop off their heads.)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 15, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Thronkgar have rods..."
> Thronkgar is confused
> But goes to kill the corpse.
> attack:
> ...



The corpse dodged.



God of LoL said:


> "Well, isn't that a terribly inconvenient system?" said Gauss, preparing to cut off the corpse's head. "We should make it so that, even if one is taken, their potency simply diminishes, not the whole operation blowing up in our faces!"
> 
> (Tell me I'm close enough to chop off their heads.)



(Yes)


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 15, 2014)

Gauss swept his falchion at the zombie's head.
Attack:
1d20+1
8+1=9


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 15, 2014)

Gauss missed so badly that the wights paused to look upon him with pity.


----------



## God of LoL (Jul 15, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Gauss missed so badly that the wights paused to look upon him with pity.


Gauss swung his falchion a second time, aiming for the wights' neck.
1d20+1
15+1=16


----------



## P-X 12 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Joshua notices jack shit, but Jeff sees the corpses getting up.



_Well, this is pointless._ Joshua moves towards Jeff's location, making another Perception check along the way. Jeff, noticing the rising undead, Jeff starts to bring rhe hammer down and sends the dead where they belong: in the dirt.

Joshua:

1d20-1:
12-1=11

Jeff:

ATK:1d20+6:
9+6=15

DMG:1d12+8:
10+8=18


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 18, 2014)

attack: 1d20+6
7+6 = 13


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 18, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Well, this is pointless._ Joshua moves towards Jeff's location, making another Perception check along the way. Jeff, noticing the rising undead, Jeff starts to bring rhe hammer down and sends the dead where they belong: in the dirt.
> 
> Joshua:
> 
> ...



Jeff's attack glanced the wight's shoulder, undead just barely avoiding blunt decapitation.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 19, 2014)

The head wight charged off again, but came to a startled halt when a woman armed with a longbow stepped out of the shadows between tents.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2014)

An elf with white hair poking out from beneath her hood steps out of the space between two of the tents, turning to look back at the tents as if to admire something about them. She clutches a thick limbed long bow in one hand and an arrow in the other. 

The sounds of the battle draw her attention and she glances at the wights and other combatants before calling out. "Men brought Lux here. She tells them that this not her home." She says addressing no one at all.


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 19, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> An elf with white hair poking out from beneath her hood steps out of the space between two of the tents, turning to look back at the tents as if to admire something about them. She clutches a thick limbed long bow in one hand and an arrow in the other.
> 
> The sounds of the battle draw her attention and she glances at the wights and other combatants before calling out. "Men brought Lux here. She tells them that this not her home." She says addressing no one at all.



"Blame them for what's about to happen, then." the wight said, and attacked.

1d20+3
11+3 = 14


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2014)

Lux brings the bow up and fires at the wight's chest before she steps back and checks for any of the creatures behind her. 

"Lux, not doing anything wrong," 

1d20+4+1 → [14,4,1] = (19)

Damage Role: 
1d8+1 → [6,1] = (7)

Init for when she needs it: 
1d20+5 → [16,5] = (21)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 19, 2014)

Lux neatly sidesteps the wight's sword shoots him right where his heart used to be. He staggered back with a screech.

"You _bitch!_" he snarled.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2014)

Thronkgar continues to attack the undead that are rising
Attack
1d20+6
10+6 = 16
dmg
1d12+10
11+10 = 21


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 19, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar continues to attack the undead that are rising
> Attack
> 1d20+6
> 10+6 = 16
> ...



The wight got chopped in half. (cleave)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2014)

Thronkgar Continues his attacks on any remaining undead
attack:
1d20+6
11+6 = 17
dmg:
1d12+10
10+10 = 20


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 19, 2014)

Thronkgar kills another wight, leaving one more still standing.


The main wight, blocked by Lux and with Thronkgar closing in, turned and charged at Thronkgar.

1d20+7
18+7 = 25

2d6+3
2,1+3 = 6


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 19, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Thronkgar kills another wight, leaving one more still standing.
> 
> 
> The main wight, blocked by Lux and with Thronkgar closing in, turned and charged at Thronkgar.
> ...


The wights attack was absolutely pitiful to Thronkgar he barely felt it.
"Hen shoot corpse!"
He says to the unknown female archer
Attack
1d20+6
3+6 = 9
AoO for if it runs without withdraw
1d20+6
12+6 = 18
dmg
1d12+10
3+10 = 13


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 19, 2014)

"Hen?" Lux gives the stranger a blank stare for a moment and then raises strings bow rapidly and trains it on the wight. 

Attack: 
1d20+4+1 → [10,4,1] = (15)

Damage
1d8+1 → [4,1] = (5)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 20, 2014)

The wight dodged Lux's arrow. Three more corpse stand up. The wight tries to charge at Lux, but Thronkgar uses his moment of distraction to behead him. His red eyes blink once.
"What? No, he promised..." before his eyes went dark. His spawn shuddered briefly, and their eyes seemed to start glowing a more intense shade of red.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2014)

Thronkgar Looks at Lux
"Hen help finish off corpses."
Then goes to attack the nearest wight

attack:
1d20+6
15+6 = 21
dmg:
1d12+10
3+10 = 13


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 20, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Thronkgar Looks at Lux
> "Hen help finish off corpses."
> Then goes to attack the nearest wight
> 
> ...



Throngkar's axe bit deeply into the wight, but he noticed that it didn't seem nearly as hindered by it as the lesser wights had been a few minutes ago.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2014)

"Lux elf, not chicken, strange man," she draws the bow back and aims for one of the wights. 

Attack: 
1d20+4+1 → [14,4,1] = (19)

Damage: 
1d8+1 → [3,1] = (4)


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 20, 2014)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> "Lux elf, not chicken, strange man," she draws the bow back and aims for one of the wights.
> 
> Attack:
> 1d20+4+1 → [14,4,1] = (19)
> ...



(assuming that this is the same wight Thronkgar is attacking.)

The wight howled and turned its baleful gaze to Lux, but it did not fall.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 20, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> (assuming that this is the same wight Thronkgar is attacking.)
> 
> The wight howled and *turned its baleful gaze to Lux*, but it did not fall.



Thronkgar makes an attack on the wight

attack
1d20+6
15+6 = 21
dmg
1d12+10
3+10 = 13


----------



## Ichypa (Jul 20, 2014)

The wight dropped dead.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2014)

Lux draws the string of her bow back steadying the arrow head on the nearest wight before letting the string launch the projectile. 

*Attack: *
1d20+4+1 → [12,4,1] = (17)

*Damage:* 
1d8+1 → [8,1] = (9)


----------

